#   >    PA

## rv4lk

For *UR3IQO*.
     ""  ()   .    ,    " ".         ,   .
 . RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

To RA9YTJ
     ,     ,         500 ,      .   ,    ,                  .            25...30%,      30      .
RV4LK

----------

Ivan27, R9YCG

----------


## RA9YTJ

.
    .          50-70.   ,             .  2 50  .
:              ,   ,       .    ?       ,     .

       .

----------


## rv4lk

To UA9OC
,     ,  . ,   .  ?  ,    . ,      .    ,      .
, RV4LK

   .     ,   .    , ,     :     ,     .
RV4LK

----------


## ua5aa

..     ? 

  !?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## rv4lk

To UA3ASR
!     .    ,    ,    ,    -71, 
    ,  ,      
 . rv4lk
To UA9OC
  ,    .   .  .
 . RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

. RA0JV!     ,     . ,   .
  . RV4LK

----------

** 
 3      -81     3    75%.            .   , ,     :
-     4,5  ( , ),        15  10 
-       ,             -      .   .

----------

rv3dmg

----------

*UA9OC,* 
 ,     (/) -       ?        ,          .   ( )      -81 (    +)       1,5       3000 .         .  ,       ,             , , .

----------

,        .   ,   .




> R  ,      -   -,


    -          (  )        .          .

----------


## sr-71

> ... ,   ...


=
..  " ",
.      ,  1962.
 2 (.461).

-50............I = 0,7
-71............I = 0,9
-80............I = 2
____________________  ________

----------

ur4mp

----------


## DL2BDA

!

 ,  ()   -  .       -71,    2700-3000./    -35  ,,        , , ,   ..      .../
  ,  -   
 ...       2-71.        .
 ,       - .       !??    271    -81!    .
 ,       , 
..        ......,   ..            ...?
  -   -  ,       .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

!
,  . . 
     281̻           ,   . 
     ,       ,    ,      ( ,      ).  :Exclamation: 

      78       2  81.
 ,   ,      ,    .
   ,     78  1700    .  :Exclamation: 

  78  0,7,       ,  :Crazy:     -,   17%. :Exclamation: 

   .  :Exclamation: 

    ,       ,     ,  20.

 ,         ?   .

  ,    »           , ,        ,     .  :Exclamation: 

   ,      ,     ,   .

 RA0JV ,  ,  ,    ,           ,      , ,     ,   ,   .  :Exclamation: 

,         ,     ,    .   -   , ,        ,       -,    ,    ,   , ,    ,  .  .

  ,  ,       ,         .     ,    .       -.

  ,       ,     .  ,      ,   . ,       ,        ,  .       ,  .

,      -      ,         ,     .  , , -  .      ,   ,  ?

 , ,      ,  - -,     ,    --    . 
      -,     - ,      ,      ,        ,  ,  .      ,  ,      .   - ( ),     ,      ,       ,   .

   .
 , -  ,   . 
73!  8.

----------


## rv4lk

To RU0LL
        .   .     ""  -.      -  ,   .         .    ,     - ,    , ,          .
,    :   -   .
           ,           .  . ,      .   .         .     .
RV4LK

----------


## ua5aa

?

----------


## ve3kf

> ,       ,


  -   .    ?

----------


## rv4lk

,     ,   . ,            .          .
, RV4LK,  UA4FON,  UA6AQM
.

----------


## ve3kf

-   PA   ,           .      .   500    . 
   -           1,5   ?      .

----------


## ve3kf

> 2  81     .


  81?   ,    ? ,         ,     /.     .       ,   -  63  36...     :Laughing:   ,       -       .

----------


## ve3kf

,  . 
   ,              ..   .     ,   ,   .                 3      :Crazy:  ,      ,   .                 .       ,            2 .

----------

, !

,  ...
 ,       ,       ,     ,  : UA9XBI, EW1MM, RV4LK  .       2  -81.
, ,  "   "  - ""  .    ,         .
      ?    . ,          ?
  ...
   :



> ,        .





> ,  ,   ,     ,    ,                .


    :
 "",   ""          ,  ,      ,   .  
  - (!)      -    !
   ...
,    .   :



> ,      -      ,         ,     .  , , -  .      ,   ,  ?


 ,        . , ..  "   ".   ,  ...
      .    ,   ?



> ,       ,    ,      ( ,      ).


,      ""   :Smile:  
  ,           ,        ,        ...

   ,    :



> 78       2  81.


     :



> ,    -78 ,   -81       , ..        -78.





> ,       ,     ,  20.


  :     .   ,          .  ,      2   100 .
 " "   .



> ,         ?   .


WOW! --                  :Evil or Very Mad:  



> ,      ,     ,   .


     :       73  .        ,            ,   ,     , ,    :



> ,   , .    .        .       ,    ..  ,     ,         .         .    F^2,        .


   " ",   "  ", .



> ,      -      ,         ,     .  , , -  .      ,   ,  ?


  ,   !
 ,  ,     !

  ,  , RG9A/UA9AM
    N  -81

----------

rv3dmg

----------


## ve3kf

30 . ,   .

----------


## rv4lk

To *****
  , -    .     .              ,  DL2KQ.    .
 . , RV4LK

----------


## Set-up

> , -


   , -

----------


## ve3kf

,      ,      ..       ,        .                .

----------


## vadim_d

> 10-20


   - ,         ?       :Very Happy:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

, !
,    , ,      ,    .   . 
   ,      ,   ,   ,   ,         . 
         , ,  ,      -      . 
       ,    AAN,  ,     ,    ,            .      . ,      ,   

     ,      .          . 
   ,  , ,    ,    ,    .      .
:



> [/b]]      
> , ! 
> 
> ,  ...


   ,    ,    ,     .       , ,    ,   .




> [/b]]      
>  ,       ,


,  !
   -     ?  ,    ,   , ,   ,   ,    ,    ,  ,      ,   ,        . 
 ,         , ,   ,     ?
,   ,   ,  ,    , ,  , . 




> [/b]]      
>       ,     ,  : UA9XBI, EW1MM, RV4LK  .       2  -81.


  ! 
 .       , * (!)* ,    ,       ,      ,        ? 
   ,  ,    ,     ? 
. . 
    .      ,         .  ,  ,       ,      .          .    ,     .    .




> [/b]]      
> , ,  "   "  - ""  .    ,         .


       .     .       ,         ,     .    ,   .   ?    ,  ,           ? . .    .




> [/b]]      
>       ?    . ,          ? 
>   ...


    ,      .   ,      ,     . ..  Ψ      .  -  , ..    .
     ,   ,    .  .     ,     .          ,   ,        /. 

  ,     .  40           .     ,  . 
   5DXCC,   DXCC, .   ,     ,                .




> [/b]]      
>    : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Serge A. Pasko
> 
>  ,        .


, , .     ,      .       ,   ??? 
        -3,   ,    ,    , , ,  .




> [/b]] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Serge A. Pasko
> 
>             ,  ,   ,     ,    ,                .


 .    , ,  .




> [/b]]     : 
>  "",   ""          ,  ,      ,   . 
>   - (!)      -    ! 
>    ...


    ,      .          .     .  ,     ,     , .




> [/b]] ,    .   : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Serge A. Pasko   
> 
> ,      -      ,         ,     .  , , -  .      ,   ,  ?  
> ...


 -       .    .          ,      ,    »,  




> [/b]] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Serge A. Pasko
> 
>     ,       ,    ,      ( ,      ).  
> 
> ,      ""


 ,      ,   .     .   -- .     , .    .
    . .    .




> [/b]]   ,           ,        ,        ...


  ,    .         ,         ,       .   . ,    .




> [/b]]    充
>   ..
>   ..
>   ..
>   ..
>   ..


  ,    .    ?

 ,    ,         »        SSB. ,  ,         .

,       ,   ,      ,  ,   .        ,   ,    .

.       281  ,     . ,    .
   ,          .  ,    .




> [/b]]   ,   !


 !!!




> [/b]]  ,  ,     !


   .  .  !!!




> [/b]]   ,  , RG9A/UA9AM


!!!




> [/b]]     N  -81


    !!!

      .  :Very Happy: 

,  .        ?
  -   -   -.      
* 

   .*  

    .  :Very Happy: 

  .  :Evil or Very Mad: 

73! . 8.

----------


## RK1AT

> 


  ,   ,    ,   ,             ,   ,     PA  ** !

----------

, !




> : 
> Serge A. Pasko ():
> 
>  ,        . 
> 
> , , .     ,      .       ,   ??? 
>         -3,   ,    ,    , , ,  .


, , .       ,      :Laughing:  
    !         ,        :Exclamation:  

    ,   .
  ,   .
Sorry,         :



> 140  78  ,    .  (-3)    - EX9A.        ,      10  ,   .    3     WAE DC SSB .      ,     -    .  (EX0M) -   6    , (    ),  10    .  ,    .  ,        .     ,           .  ,   ,  -   ,  ,          ,    ,     ,  , ,        ,    .   ,     .     .   3 ,     ,    -,    .      ,     ,      .           .     1 - 1,5 .     ,    .   ???   - .....  !     2...2,5 ,   . 
> 
>  -     ,   WAE DC 3  ,     ,       EX2M,     10  ,     78   ,     . , ,          ,     CQ WW,   ,    -      ,   ,           1,52 ,    ,    ,      4-5QSO   ,    150,     .    RV3BA,       RDXC ,  ,     ,       2    . , UA3DPX  ,   ,     4  ,          ,  ,    ,     3  4      .


 ,           :Exclamation:  
,    "   "    , ..    . ,  ,          :Laughing:  
      , ..     ""  . ,   -     .
,        ,   -140,     . 
        ,        .
1.                    :Exclamation:  
       ,    !   ,      .
    , ,    :Embarassed:  
 ,     ,  ,      .
2.     ,   (   -   ),      RX/TX.     ,           :      ,      :Exclamation:  
            -78...    , ,    :Embarassed:  
3.  "  " , , -, ""     .    ,      .  :            .     ,     .
4.           ,     .
    ,  .     .

   ,    :       ,  ,   ,    ,   .       ,   , ..     ,     .

73! , RG9A/UA9AM

----------

, !




> 43     3KV  1500 .  73  - 3.5  1800.          .  .      100


- -43   ?

      ,         50% .  ,  ,   .           25     250        .  - ,  -        .      -  .  ,            3   ,   .
,     ( !)         -    .          .        .  - .

,    ,    ,    ,   ,  ,       :Laughing:  
     -140.

73! , RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## Gene

> , !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Gene
> 
> ...


  , 1500    , .    . 
     -   .    .   ,    ,    ( - )          -  -    ,    . 
   .

----------


## Vytas

> -  21       ,    .  -   21  .      ,    .           -   10    -     .  .     PA    -  40  .   ,    ,   .


    ,         .  http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=27079

----------


## AlexanderT

Alex007
     ,         
-----------------------------------------------------
   ?   UF?

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> [/b] ]      , , .       ,     
>     !         ,       
> 
>     ,   .


. .   .    ,        ,     ,   ,          -3.     140  43,    74.   ,     .
    ,        --.     .
    ,         ,        ,    4,7  20   .      .   ,   ,  , .        .

  ,     ,           -3.     WW CW  11-    SOAB HP. -    9M8
              ,  , ,      ,     .     .    .
      -1,  -1,5.   .         . 3     3.   ,       .  ,    1,5,   1,8,         -,   .  , , (   :P) .   -  -  .
   ,  , .
,   ,  .  




> [/b] ]        ,   . 
>   .
>   .
> 
>  ,          
> ,    "   "    , ..    . ,  ,         
>       , ..     ""  . ,   -     .


     .  :Very Happy: 
 ,        .   ,        .
                .        ,     ,     .
    !!!      ,   .




> [/b] ]      ,        ,   -140,     .


   140  .      ???????

         .   .   278 (-6),  35,  5,   ,  !!!

  ,           .         .




> [/b] ]              ,        . 
> 1.                   
>        ,    !   ,      .


.        .  .    .
  -       .




> [/b] ]       ,     ,  ,      .


,  -3   . , , , ,      ,    ,     .   ,      .




> [/b] ]      2.     ,   (   -   ),      RX/TX.     ,           :      ,     
>             -78...    , ,


   ,           ,     ,      .        -  -. .    -    U. =0. 



> [/b] ]      
> 3.  "  " , , -, ""     .    ,      .  :            .     ,     .


. 
 ,    ,          ,      ,      ,  -   ,    .     ,       .      .



> [/b] ]      
> 4.           ,     .


.



> [/b] ]      
>     ,  .     .


 .




> [/b] ]      
>    ,    :       ,  ,   ,    ,   .       ,   , ..     ,     .


       ,  48,      ,     .   , .

   ,     .    ?
    ,     FM ,    .   .
   ,   ,  , 74, 34 (,   ), 43 ( ), 73.       ,  ,  , 43.

   ( . ,   RU0LL)  .   ,     4,7 .  FM      .    ,   ,    4,7 .  .   ,       510 .
   .  (  )     ,     ,     .  / .

     .    , ,    ,  .
   ,  .  ,  ,  ,   ,    ,     .
  - . .        ,             .  .
     .
     ,    .  - .  FM   .
   (    :P)              .  1600  4700 .
     ,    .   6,3  ,   .
  ,  .       -.     .      .  ,   ,   .

 : 34,    ѻ  400500, 43 -500600. 74  300350. 73  11,2 .   , ,  ------.   ,  ,  .  .       ,     .     /.

73! , 8.

----------


## UR3IQO

> -     ?


 QEX   (,     ).    .          , ,   ...

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,     ,     :        ,    -


   SSB  -     ,      ,       ,    ?..

     ()      (   G3SEK   ).




> ,    -   !


"Switching Power Supplies for High Voltage" Hulick Timothy P. W9QQ
QEX February 1991 pp.3-9

     ,      ...

----------


## francua

TO SOV1178  ,       ,            ,     311-  .

----------


## EU1ME

, ,   http://www.f5mzn.org/~olecam/feb_91_...hing_HV_PS.pdf

----------


## EU1ME

> ...     !


   .              .
     -    ,      ,       .        ,     .

----------


## 777

> .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

Alex007



> http://www.f5mzn.org/~olecam/feb_91_...hing_HV_PS.pdf


,   .
          -, .
        ,      .

----------


## Set-up

> ,  -      .              30 .    :-)


 http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute.../drossel.shtml
, , -

----------


## ve3kf

.   .

----------


## rv4lk

To UA4RZ
! , !      1000...1500 .      -      .  -  ,        .     1500     ,   -      .     ,    ,     - ,  ,          ,  1500 .        -      ,     . ,       ,   ,    .   ,        - ,  ,  ,        ,     ,      ,          ()   .
, RV4LK

----------

!




> 43     3KV  1500 .  73  - 3.5  1800.


   8O 
     ,  -43,        :  :  

73! , RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## Gene

> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Gene
> 
> ...


, .
     - :
  34.     .  ,            . - 2700    .        816-17.   ,   70-  1980 .   ,     .      . 
 1980- 1984          .  1984    HA0      34  43,       ...      .  -     .   1992    ,   100.  - -     .     ,    .
 1992    84,       -     800    -   .   7       .   ,      40.000 QSO 2  -          .
        .          -   -    .   2400  1.5 .    ()      73 -  2 ,     1999  .     ,  .     UA6CL,          ,    .3400  1 ( 1800) 73-  ,  84,        .     .   .   - 3 ,    25   . ,     ,    . 
     -140 -  -   .    -  ,   . ,       .   ,     -  60 , ,      ,     .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 777

> - :

----------


## Gene

> Gene
> 
>      - :
> 
> 
>  ,      ,    ,  ,.    ,            .  220/50  115/400. 
> ( 1980- 1984     .)   ,       .
> (        ).
>     .            .


777 ,      . 
   -      -    .
  ,       .            127     .    .               .           .          -  , 245        5- . 
     -50,   ...
 -   ,  ...

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Vytas[/b]]
>            , ..     .    ( )     .         .    ,          ,    ,      ,       .             ,   .


 !
  , ..     ,        .  .   ,       ,     . 

 -. . 
**  .
 ,      ,             ,       ,   ,      .  :Sad:  

. -   .
  ,    ,     1.       -1 . ( ).  ? 
     1 .

  ,     ,           .   ,  .

  .           , ,     ,         .

    , ()              1.  ?
    1 -1,     2  0,3.
 0,3      .

73! , 8.

----------


## UA9OC

> ........
> -   -.        .
>       .
> 
> 73! , 8.


  ,                             ?
 UA9OC/9

----------


## Set-up

> ,    ,   ,       ,     -     .    ,  ,   ,    ** -     ,      -   .


       ,      , -    ,       , -

----------


## Vytas

> ,                             ?


     .

----------


## UR3IQO

1    -   ( ++1)   1  ,    +,  ** 2.   10/15       (  ),    2   1000    .       (  ) ""  *  2  L1* (    )   C2     (          ,     ).      .        ...

----------


## Vytas

: 


> ,   ...

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> UA9OC, [/b]]            .


  ?  .     ,   ,   ,    .

  ,       *  -*,    * -*.

  , -  10001500  ,      -  28   ,       .
      . ,     ,      .
 ,  ,   28   . .       ,      ,    .

   1,8  .  .=1500.
      -  ()   *10*,   ,    1500     -,    -    - =*15*. (5   ).  * 1,5*  .

* (15)*      , ,    -*10*,  *5*  . ().

     , .  ,         , *      .*  
     . Ÿ  10,      10 ,  1,   *10.* 

     ,  - 1,   10    10 ,  *10*.  * 5*  . * 5* ,   *5.*    -*15*, .  *  ,     .* 




> UA9OC, [/b]] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Serge A. Pasko
> 
>          . ?   .
> 
> ...


   ,    ,      .

 =I^2*R. :
  .
R    .  




> UA9OC, [/b]]   ,     ""        ,     ,    .  .    .    -  .


      .      ,      , , -  .




> UA9OC, [/b]] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Serge A. Pasko
> 
> ....... ,      .  -      ,     ..???????  ,    ,  , ,  .
> 
> ...


 ,   -  ,      ,     .      10  .    ,     . 




> UA9OC, [/b]]     10  160     ,     -    ",  ",      .


  ,         ?   ,    .
      -      ???     .




> UA9OC, [/b]] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Serge A. Pasko
> 
>    ,    .    ?
> 
> ...


     .           200,    .    ???
 ,     10-20,       ,       ,       .     ,        .

         ,      ,  ,   Q ( )   Q. 




> UA9OC, [/b]] 1,8. -    (       ),     -,  ""   .. 
>        -         N  -     .


    1,8    ,        .            .    ,  ,     1500 ,       1,5 ,   50%      .   3000    25%,  6000 -12,5%,  12000  6%,  . .




> UA9OC, [/b]]       -    .     ?


,       ,    ,  - ,     :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 




> UA9OC, [/b]]       ,      .   ,        ,      (  )  Q  ,     (  ).  P  -  2,5 ,       25-30    -     ,    , UA4RZ.


.   ,  .



> UA9OC, [/b]]        28        - 1,   ""     ,     -   -      1 .


, ,  ,      .     :
 -            Q      (). *  .* 

     ,  1,8        ()   5%   ,  ,   Q .       5%  .
  28    95%  ,      95%   .

      ,  28       ,     .        ,      ,   95%,  50%   -.  1,8    5%,  2,5%.

73! , 8.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> rv4lk[/b]]      
>      -.


  .

 .
             ,   , ..  .
  ,    ,    .

**   !!!

  ,    .

1.         ,  P.*Q.
     -   ,    .  :Exclamation: 

2.     .  .  :Exclamation: 
3.  .   :Exclamation:  

     ,      ,     .
   .

      ,     . -   ,      ,      .
,      ,    (      ,  )  ,     ,    -  .
 -     ,  ,  ,     .

 ,     , .    .

 ,      ,       ** ,      *     ,  *     .   .      -, ,        .   ,     .      .

73! , 8.

----------


## UA9OC

> [b
> 
> UA9OC, [/b]]            .
> 
> 
>   ?  .     ,   ,   ,    .


  ,    -?    ""  ""?       ?

           ,         (  


> 1,8  .  .=1500...


  ,       12 000)     ,       28   1,8       .

           .
       "",   ""  28-21  ( -         )  



> ....   .  ,     10-20,       ,       ,       .     ,        .


.
      EW1BA       .




> ,       ,    ,  - ,


 ,  ...   . --.




> [


.   ,  ."[/quote]
..      ,  *GENE*  ...:-)

73!  UA9OC/9

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> UA9OC, [/b]]      
>     12 000)     ,       28   1,8      .


        ,   .

     6% ,     .

      ,  -  ,     .

,      ,      ,       .         .   .




> UA9OC, [/b]] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Serge A. Pasko 
> 
>  ....   .  ,     10-20,       ,       ,       .     ,        .
> 
> ...


   -    ???      ,          .  :Laughing:         100  ,      ,   ,     .  ???   ???





> RA0JV[/b] ]       .        PA,    .


 -      real time???      - US5IML.     ,     .
    ,   ,          .



> RA0JV[/b] ]            !


  !!!

73! , 8.

----------


## Vytas

> . ,  ?   ,   .   ?    .   . .


    "   "?     ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> *UA9OC,* 
>    .      . ,  ?   ,   .   ? 
> 
>    . 
> 
>   . .
>      ,   .     .
>     ,    . 
> 
> ...


      ,     ,   . 
  ?

----------


## RN4CA

:  :  ,       ,     ,           :Exclamation:  


> ,      ,       ** ,      *     ,  *     .   .      -, ,        .   ,     .      .
> 
> 73! , 8.


   ,  ,  , 

:
 ,     ,  ,  -       -74.  ,    1,8, 10  18  ,  14, 21, 24  28          ,   3,5  7  300   . 
       ,     ( DX-,     :Very Happy:  ). 
      400,    .  . 
  , ?
 .     .  +1800,    800 ,  d=1,6;  d=0,64,  -  .     .        (  ). : 200, 420, 500 .
 , ,   ,  ,   .     .
P.S.     150/60 ( 50/180).
P.P.S. ,     , ..    .

----------


## , ex UR5ZMR

*RN4CA*   - ,                  10    :Crazy:         ....    .      74 ...9.2  :wink: 
    ()...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>       ,     ,   .
> 
> 
> .   .        .


.       (-35).
      ,  ,       .
   -     ,
   -   .

----------


## Vlad_LA

73

----------


## UA9OC

> [b
> 
> UA9OC, [/b]]      
>     12 000)     ,       28   1,8      .
> 
> 
>         ,   .
> ............
>       ,  -  ,     .


,       . ,        -     -     -81       -      .       :Sad: .




> ....   . 
> .... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   [b
> 
> ...


, EW1BA     ( ,       ),    EW1MM   ?
   .    (     ) - -           .   .     RFSimm,    ,        :-). 

 UA9OC/9

----------

*, ex UR5ZMR*
     ,    -             .
*UA9OC,* 
       15  .      20   .     -81  800  4500 .
,  -.    ,    .       ,   ,     .
     ,    8    ,       3 .
*ew1mm Gary*
    ?     ?

----------


## UA9OC

> *ew1mm Gary*
>     ?     ?


*to* **
     .         100-300         (      ) ,    (-35) -      U=0        30  ,            . 
 UA9OC/9

----------


## UA9OC

> .


, (      ),  ,          -1.  CW   , 2.  CW      " "  3.     CW  "  " .     -     -    "",   -   .

 UA9OC/9

----------


## Vytas

> .    (     ) - -  **         .   .


 ?       .

----------


## UA9OC

> UA9OC, 
> 
>    .    (     ) - -  **         .   .
> 
> 
>  ?       .


      -  .      ,  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

* :
ew1mm Gary,
    ?     ?*
   ,    1 .,     .

,      , ..   - 3000 ,       -35,       **     .
*      -  .*

    +3000     ,   100%     ,     .
*.1*.
http://www.cqham.ru/pa54.htm
http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/
*
G3SEK :
http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/board...ode-manual.pdf
     ( )   ,     ,      . 
               . 
,    .*

 :
** .
   (+3000 )   ,      (-3000 ) -  ,       ()   .
http://www.cqham.ru/pa54.htm#1
http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/board.../tetrode-1.htm
http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/board...ode-manual.pdf
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## UA9OC

> , -


, . ,      ,    .   -    ...
, UA9OC/9

----------


## UA9OC

> ,    1 .,     .
> 
> ,      , ..   - 3000 ,       -35,       **     .



 ,  .
**   ,      -3000?    .
    - 3000       ,     ? :Wink: 

GARY,       EW1BA,         -     .L  28,4    - (  !),        100,  28,0  28,8 - *    -*.     .  ,
 UA9OC/9
     ...

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*UA9OC :
 ,  .
       ,      -3000?    .
    - 3000       ,     ?

GARY,       EW1BA,         -     .L  28,4    - (  !),        100,  28,0  28,8 -     -. 
    .  ,
 UA9OC/9
     ...*

    .
        " "   -3000   
" "   +3000 *  .*
                 -35.
,   3000     .

   EW1BA ,       .
   EW1   ,         .
http://foto.cqham.ru/showgallery.php?cat=739

*    -35.*
    ,    .
  ,   (   "")    .

     ,   ,           , ,   ,        . 
   6          . 
   1.
  -   . :wink: 




> *ew1mm Gary*
>   . , ,         ?      ?   ,  , ,   ,    -    , ..        ( ),         .


    .  .
    .
  -  .
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*Gene (UA4RZ) :
   G3SEK  ,      .*

  ?
          G3SEK ?
  -     .

   .
G3SEK   :
http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/board...e/triode-1.htm
        ( )  
  -35.
         ,   .

* . 6.*
http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/board...ode-manual.pdf

*
UA4RZ :
   G3SEK  ,      .  -          .        ..  "0",   .             0 .     .    - " "     .     ,     -  (  )  ,     ,  , .       . 
    G3SEK'a   ...* 
 .  .
     -      .  .
   G3SEK,      -,      .   :  :

----------

*UA9OC,* 
 ,     .
*ew1mm Gary*
   ,    (   ).   ,  ,         -  (,      )        .   ,   .

----------


## UN7GM

> ?


 .      UP2NV     -    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.  :wink: 
        ,     .

----------


## UA9OC

RFSimm. ,   ,   .
   Collins -   28,4   2 , Q=10,Q=200.(1=25  ,17   2=120,15  L=1,37).    .  -     0,22 , . =0,95.   28,0 - 28,8     0,3 , . ""    - 0,08 ( 2%).   - 1  25,17 . 
     =20 (  "")  L=1,57   200.     -  0.918 ( 0,37),    3,2 % ,      -     ,   "".
   ,  28,0  28,8    0,6 ,    0,23 (5,4%)    ,    ,   .       ,   "" 20  1.
     100   50.     -,   -. 
  c -     -    ,  ,    .
 ,   ,    .
, UA9OC/9

----------


## RN4CA

> RN4CA
> 
>      .
> 
> 
> , (      ),  ,          -1.  CW   , 2.  CW      " "  3.     CW  "  " .     -     -    "",   -   .
> 
>  UA9OC/9


 
U ~210v   
U ~12,2v
Uc2 +280v
Uc1 SSB -18v
Uc1 CW -21v
   Uc2 +300v

  /g2 
 200,  ,          1,        -74
SSB=200 (40    )
CW=125 (25   )
( ,      CW     150,      100 )
   ,         20 ,     - ..
     ,      ,   g2 ,    ,     .
     ,  .

----------


## UA9OC

> ....  ,  .....


, ,   . ,     bmp   cct     ,   .




> ,  , -   .
> 
>        .   ,                 _(    )_  .
>     ,


,  ,   - .
    ( )      u=S/  R . (           ,    )       -   R   .                 R  0  R,   ,         ,   .      (  )   R=R. R     R=1,5U/Ia,      ,      10 ,   . 

"        " -  -   .

  ,      -   .
 UA9OC/9

----------


## RN4CA

> RN4CA
> 
>   200,  ,          1 
> 
> 
>   .  ?    , , -


   .   :  ,    .    ,       ,        :Very Happy:  
       -       ()    .
  :     1          Ig1/Ig2     .
   ? 

 UA9OC:
   20v      +++++ .      ,  .        ,    .  ,     (, ..       -140)   -43 (   1977,  ,      ?)      ,  .      -     21  28, (    ).         .
     ,  .2  3  .

----------


## UA9OC

> UA9OC:
>    20v      +++++ .      ,  .
> ...............      ,  .2  3  .


  ,   ,  ?    .2  .3,      ,  .
 UA9OC/9

----------


## Set-up

> "       " -  -   .


 .    . 



> :     1          Ig1/Ig2     . 
>    ?


,   ,    _(  )_,   -,           . ,    , - .  ,  . 



> (   1977,  ,      ?)


   ?      -1965 .     -   -71. ,    __     .      :Smile:  

, 73!

----------


## RN4CA

> RN4CA
> 
>    :     1          Ig1/Ig2     . 
>    ?
> 
> 
> ,   ,    _(  )_,   -,           . ,    , - .  ,  .


          . .   .    SDR.    .     .



> RN4CA
> 
> (   1977,  ,      ?)
> 
> 
>    ?


,            :Very Happy:  



> -1965 .     -   -71. ,    __     .      
> 
> , 73!


      ,   ,     ,     63  -807.

----------


## UA9OC

> [
> .....     -      .  .
>    G3SEK,      -,      .


Gary,  ,          ,      ,    .       ,    G3SEK   .            ,  ""        -  .
     ,    G3SEK  ,         ,       "-"     .    ,            .
 UA9OC/9

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> *UA9OC,* 
>  ,     .
> *ew1mm Gary*
>    ,    (   ).   ,  ,         -  (,      )        .   ,   .


To:
  ,           ,    50      .
 ,   "The ARRL Handbook"   .

     ,      .
           -35.
           3000 ,       100%    ,    +3000 .
        .
     -35,            .
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## Gene

> *UA4RZ :
>       ,            (   ),         - ,    Ia.*
> 
>  :
> _"      ,           "._ 
> 
>     .
>       ,  ,    
> -3000  100%   ,    +3000 .   
> ...


Gary -   - .     -     +  .  ,     G3SEK -  -          . 2-  .     .       ,       100%.      G3SEK -     (..  )    .   ,   ,   -   .           .
    .        . ,     ???   -     .

----------


## UA9OC

> (G3SEK) ,    ,    ,    ,       .


Gary,     ,       .  ,  G3SEK   .      .      ,      .      -  ,    .   **     .                 -  ,      .




> -           3000 ,       (.  G3SEK    EW1MM   -35   )    ,     3000 .  :wink:


       "    3000"  " **   3000",       . ,  ,   -   ,    ,   ,  -  ,     ,  .       ,   ,    .   - .
,    ,     -35  ,  , ,   -  ,   , .
  ,      UA4RZ, UA9AM,   UA9OC,    ,    40  ,        +3000,         - . 
 UA9OC

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.
     KB9DB,       -35.
*   ?*
, UA9OC,     - 3 . :wink:

----------


## UA9OC

> .
>      KB9DB,       -35.
> *   ?*
> , UA9OC,     - 3 . :wink:


5  -        .         "".      ,       ()    "  " -        .    2. 55 . :-)

----------


## UA9OC

-     .          -        -    -     .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> Gary ,     -31, ,      1970 ,      .    .


  . 
,    1970.       -31   U    .




> ew1mm Gary
> 
>   .
>      KB9DB,       -35.
> *   ?*
> , UA9OC,     - 3 . :wink:
> 
> 
> 5  -        .         "".      ,       ()    "  " -        .    2. 55 . :-)


*       KB9DB,        .*

   !
 ,         *8877* ,   -35     * ,         ,*          -,        UA4YM    .

     KB9D,          ,    ,   .
     ? 
! 

,          "",       -3000     - 10 , 2 .

    -? 
    "",     
   ,       
  .
 ,      2- -7,     
   -   
  -5.   :  :   :  :   :  :  

,    ,     KB9DB  ! 
 ,  KB9DB   .
 e-mail,  .     .
,    -   .  :wink: 
.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.

----------


## UA9OC

> UA9OC, 
> 
> Gary ,     -31, ,      1970 ,      .    .
> 
> 
>   . 
> ,    1970.       -31   U    .


    - ,     -...

----------


## Gene

> UA9OC, 
> 
> "]
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ew1mm Gary
> 
> ...


  ,     -  "".               -    .   -?
     -           RX.     . , .        U  -          (  -    )
         - DX- .        35     ,    KB9DB? -            5  -     -   .         ???
    -  , ?       -   .
,       ?        ...

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>   ,         8877 ,   -35      ,         ,
> 
> 
>     ,  ,         . 
> 
> , 73!


,     ** *8877*,      ,     ,         , ..       -35.
    .
:       ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-35 -  K8CU.
   -35,        8877,            -35,    .
      .
   .

        .
   ? 
         .
     -35  W4ZT.

*W4ZT*             35: 
*"Do NOT use a center tap filament transformer. To do so leads to unbalanced currents in the filament choke and hum modulation of the RF output. Instead, use a separate cathode choke. Note that the filament choke can be made with two 48" long pieces of #18 wire bifilar wound to fit on a 3.5" length of 3/8" ferrite rod. The cathode choke can be one 48" length of #18 wire on a 1.5" length of 3/8" ferrite rod. Both chokes are about 25 to 30 uH. Be careful to wind the chokes on a metal rod slightly smaller than the ferrite and then move them to the ferrite rod to prevent breaking the ferrite."* 
       . 
     UA4YM  ,    100% .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> KB9DB,       .  RFC (radio frequency choke), -  .    ?


  KB9DB         . :  :  
  .
   - K8CU     .
.   ( )  K8CU.
  ()    -35     - W4ZT.
 , ,   3000      .
          (-3000 )      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> KB9DB,       .  RFC (radio frequency choke), -  .    ?


  ,      .
        .
    !

    815,     ,          .
         .
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=165
 .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> G3SEK  ,    TIP147(  )      (  )   0,1 .


   ,   G3SEK  .
 ,  UA4YM    .   27,     -35,       .

----------


## ve3kf

819     TIP147.   100/10  :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 35     ,,,,   .


 ? 
 ,     ,  , ..  ,       ,   .
?

----------


## ve3kf

> ? 
>  ,     ,  , ..  ,       ,   . 
> ?


  Gary    :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>  ? 
>  ,     ,  , ..  ,       ,   . 
> ?
> 
> 
>   Gary    :wink:


.   . :wink: 




> .      10/5,       .       UA4YM        2   .


    KB9DB,    ,      ...
        ,   - .  :  :  

  -35  817, ..     3000 ,  10     -35   .
.

  -35?
    ,       815,           .

,  ,  Ed Smith, W4EDS   -mail'  
   -35.
       -...
           e-mail.
 ,      -35.

  ,  ,    .
     ,       .  :  :  
.     . 
  ,       ,              .
C     Jim (Helmut), DJ2EI/DU,    ""    ,    . Hi!
   .

     .    .
  ,               .
  .
  ,    (G3SEK)   .
 .
 . 8)    :!:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>   -35  817, ..     3000 ,  10     -35   . 
> .
> 
> 
>   1400   ,       3600   .      .     ,       .      ,    .
>      35?    ,      :wink:


   -35  3000       10  (2-   )     1 ,     817      .

  ,       , ..    .
       ,  -     .
 ,    .   :  :  
 ,          " "? 
, -        1 kW?

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

2 ,    15-  .  .

To RN4CA.
,     ,    ,   ,     .   ,   ,  ,        ,    ,     .   .

     ,     ,   .    .

     ,    ,    
   -  .       1.   (10 , 10W)   ,      (.     ),    (10 )  ,    .  (     ).

 (.      10 )     ,   ,   0  .  -  (  10,  ),    10    10. 

   :    = 10/10  = 1.
  .   ,   I=1.     /.         ,  0,41 (   ),   - 2- ,   .

   10  10 ,    9,8 .  .  1   ,       9,8.
        .     !!!???

 , ,    ,  .   .     1,5-2.  ,       (1)  .    ,    ,     . .    300 ,        .

    ,   ,  0,7 , , ,    ,      .    1200,    1800   .

        1200,   1800.   .  74 (550)   .   2,    .

 ,  

73! , 8.




> ew1mm Gary[/b] ]   -35  3000       10  (2-   )     1 ,     817      .


  -  . 817   . 100,        200,      .   ,  .




> ew1mm Gary[/b] ]  ,       , ..    .


 ** .




> ew1mm Gary[/b] ]       ,  -     . 
>  ,    .  
>  ,          " "?


 . ,     .         :Very Happy: .



> ew1mm Gary[/b] ], -        1 kW?


   35,     ,       .




> *****[/b]] ,         35.     ,  ,,,,(81)


 .        .





> *****[/b]]
>      .       .


- ,  ,     ,         .  35     .        ,    . . 
    ,   .
      140.       ,    4,7. ,        ,           .  140    12,5. - ,     .

73! , 8.

----------


## Set-up

> To RN4CA.
> ,     ,
> 8.


To RN4CA.
. ,  ,  ,         .

, 73!

----------


## Set-up

> : Set-up
>  ,   ?


.       .

----------


## ve3kf

-    35 .    ,       . 
  ,  81    ,      .            .

----------


## ve3kf

.  :wink:

----------

EX8A, RV4LK, a *****  UA9OC,             -35   EW1MM,         EW1BA.   Ĩ!

----------


## ve3kf

,           .  ,        ..  ,      .      .

----------


## ve3kf

Gary ,       :Smile:  
       41000()  35,    2  (       .  50  VDC   .  10 VAC)      ,          :Sad:      ,       .         -   .        :Sad:

----------


## ve3kf

Gary,     appreciated  :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

[quote="sr-71"]


> ,      -35


*sr-71 :
    :
 -   .
+
   (   )  .
+
-  ( )      Z.
+
     " "     ,

 ( ).*
  ,      -35 - .

----------


## sr-71

> ,      -35 - .


=
 (     ..).
   ...     -35    
 .
         . :(
______

----------

> My qrp play station. 3CX3000.              500z.


        ,  ,  .      ,   . -- ,      ,      , ,        -  .         ,   ,    ?

----------


## Llll

-35?
http://www.f8kth.fr/wordpress/wp-con...e-2xgs35-b.pdf     -  3,0

----------


## ew4dx

.        80-.   :Super:      , .   :Embarassed:

----------


## RK1AT

http://www.dl2kq.de/pa/1-7.htm

http://www.dl2kq.de/pa/1-13.htm

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ... 2  (       .  50  VDC   .  10 VAC)      ,       .(


     .
   ?
    -         - *50...100 .*

**      . ,        ( )       .
              .
      .

 ,      ,    ?
       ?
    ?

       ,      ,          .
      ( )        . 
73!
EW1MM.
QRV now 14164 kHz.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> Gary.       .


, . ,       .
 : ,       ,            ,             .
     ,           .
73!
EW1MM.
QRV now 14158 kHz.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

? .

  .
          , , The ARRL Handbook.
        "  ".

        , 
     .
  ,      2%  ,             .

 ,     , , ,  ,      ,      .
* (!)*        .
   .       .
73!
EW1MM.
Calling CQ now on 14172 kHz.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,    ,            .  :  :  

, -  .
      .
    .
   ,   U          .

     .
     .
  -   .

*UA4RZ,      ,       -      .*
 -              .
       ,    .
  .
    ?
73!
EW1MM.
Calling CQ now on 14172 kHz.

----------


## UA9OC

Gary,  ,     "  .JPG(16,92kB)"-    -     ,  :      500  ,         510 ,       680    , 5,6       -    .     pn-   2     . ,     ,     ,  ,      - , ,  ,    ,      -  , .
        .
 ,     ,    .

  , ,    -     ,   (  ZD201) ,  "  "  3 ,   3 9 .   , (D207  )  ,  .       .
 UA9OC/9

----------


## UA9OC

287,68    5        ,    ZD201      3,1.   R202     3,1 , , 6,  , ,  0-6.
   9,     9-15.
   D207  ,  .
, UA9OC/9
P.S.         .    .     ,       . 
 UA9OC/9

----------


## ve3kf

> Well, I think, for filament voltage you have a typical VAC-type meter there.


 I think that guy is 10 VAC meter so one is not acceptable for RF power meter. Give up  :Laughing:  
The screen meter guy has 50 mA full scale and may be more acceptable for that purpose.

73! Alex.
*****, TO3T

----------


## ve3kf

41000.         - RF desk  .     150 .          :Crazy:  ,   6 , ,  ,        :Crazy:  
    ,     ,   .     .      . 
    ,, ,,  :wink:         .   RF   ,       3 .,  .   .    .      - .    ,,,, 4  .        .  :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

,    :Laughing:  
  ,             .      30     ,   . 
 .    ,       .    .   VE3FJ          2.     .

----------


## ve3kf

Gary         .   ,  2 .

----------


## ve3kf

,  .     .    .       volts

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -      28 ?      28.


   ?            ?

  :
L1   -  28/21 . 
    110 .

   3,5.   28    2,5 . 
   40 .

----------


## ve3kf

. . .  ()   28-14 - 70 .
 28  4 ,   34   .  6,6 .  .

----------


## ve3kf

6,6  . 
   20%.    0,5 .  -   1400 VAC   3600 VDC

----------


## ve3kf

,            . 
 -   -  http://home.earthlink.net/~wd7s/triode_control.htm

----------


## ve3kf

.  ,    3380  2750.     :Sad:      0,55    0,23 .  1 .

----------


## ve3kf

28  .. .   2,5   . 40     4    70 . 
 .    . 
See you later.
73, Alex.

----------


## ve3kf

.     18    28,5  1,7 .    .        .

----------


## Gene

> .
>     .
>    ,   U          .
> 
>      .
>      .
>   -   .
> 
> *UA4RZ,      ,       -      .*
> ...


Gary, -      EW1MM  VE3F -    -        .     ,    - .  -     -   -  ...
           .         -    ? UA9OC   -    -  . 
   1967   95-  6-   ,      .  ,               -,      -   .  PA   -    -  .            ,       . 
  - "  ,       " -   .        "0"  -  .      . " ,   "
,       . 
     English,        , .

----------


## Gene

> [b][i]  ,       ,  .
>     -  . 
>        ,     .
> 
>  , ,   ,    ,   .
>  ?
> 
> . 
>         ,      .
> ...


    .     -          .   ,      -   ,    .
, ,    .       .       -  ¨,     ,       . .
     ...

----------


## ve3kf

,    .     ,   , ,     ,,,,   :Very Happy:

----------


## EW1SW

To  ******* :

         ,  EW1MM.

  , .  .          .

,    ,     ,       2-3 ,       . .

.    ,    .
 :   ,    ,     .    .

  ,      1-1,2 , . -  100,        " " .    .


73!

----------


## EW1SW

*ew1mm Gary* :

!
         .

  ,     .         .    ,  ""  (500 
 )     217  (     435), ,   ,   .
      ( 75 - 150 ;        .).




> ,        , ..  -  11


,   !      5000 - 217 = 4783 .    ,   .   ,  ,            0,5 , 1 %.     ,     .
     1  1   0,5 %- . ,   ,    : 300  0,5%,  50 .(  -2),  -  , - 10 .

     -     .

   :           4200...-...4248        4% ,    0,5%   3000 .?   ...


73!

----------


## Vlad_LA

73, !

----------


## ve3kf

12   1 ( +/-2)      2     100 .            ( )

----------

,   .        .   20%   .    .

----------


## Serg

,         1000.   -   ,  ,  .

----------


## Gene

> *Gene*
>   .   11  ,      3  100,  150    ,          .   11   .


     Ua - ,  .. -    4-2 c ..   .     ,   .  -   ,    .    -   ,  .  Ua  -     -  . 
!    2   100   2000  ( 3000  ,  4000    ,   50    3- .)
   470   2W -  3   . .. 64.7 =  3- .  4   ,        , -     .    -   ,  , !         ...

----------


## UR5SAJ

> 


    ...

----------


## ve3kf

1.     .
2.    UA4RZ       ,     .         .
     .   ,    .  35,      .    ,         .    ,      :Very Happy:  
     .  , ,      .       .        50  /50    .       ,  .       50     1 .  50  /100  .     ,     100     ,       .     .
        0,5 .       ,    . 
    .

----------


## ve3kf

> 11  ,      3  100,  150    ,          .   11   .


  .  ,        ,  .       1 . 
  11     12                 .   :Smile:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> Gary,        .    -  600 .      203 .      7 .       .   .    -         700 ,    .


   ,     .  :  :  
        - "  "    .
, ,       ,   .
 R23...R26 (560  4 .)    23  24   +3000         ,      . 
      2240  (2,24 )         . 

*  .*
 ,      -35    2, ..      . 
   ,    -35      30%   . 
                       1. 
   .

----------


## ve3kf

,     35   0,3    .     ,     2 - 5.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,     35   0,3    .     ,     2 - 5.


 . 
35 -    -35  -35.  :  :

----------


## ve3kf

35.   -35, . :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

5 2         90-92 .         . 5   , 6       .      .

----------


## ve3kf

.
        TL-922         3 .   .

----------


## ve3kf

> -    2,4 ,    -35   .


        1500 .    AWG14(1.6 ).  1400 VAC   0,75 .   -922    1 .      3-500Z  1200        ,     . 
           35. :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

. 
    ,        .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

, .   ?

----------


## ve3kf

.    0,5  24 ,    4 1,7 .  -          -81      2,7-2,9 ?

----------


## EW1SW

******* :




> 0,5  24 ,    4 1,7 .


    -  .

,      :   -                -140.
   - 11,4 :
 -140                    - 12,5 ;
     -     !


73!

----------


## Serg

*******

       , ,    Gary, ,    :Smile:  

http://dl2kq.de/pa/1-13.htm

----------


## Serg

,  ,      ,   ,    .

----------


## ve3kf

> . 
>     -35 .


  .    .  35    .

----------


## ve3kf

> .


 .   ,      ,      .       ,              .      :wink:

----------


## Serg

,     ,     .      "" G3SEK ...

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> , EW1MM     ?   ?


, 
    ,  ,        -35,  ,  .
  ***** ,       -35,    .




> ,     ,     .      "" G3SEK ...


,  ,     .

----------

:http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...sc&&start=1635
, , ,    .
    !

----------


## er1mf

> *Kuwalda*
> , ,      .


 ,   *****:
http://www.qsl.net/ve3xax/new_page_80.htm

P.S. Ve3xax    *****

----------


## ve3kf

, VE3XAX      2002 .   2006  ,        - *****

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
> 
>    ***** ,       -35,    .
> 
> 
>      ,     , ,   ..,      .         .
> !        !    ,      .        ("  ")  .[/b]


,   ?     ? ?
   ...  :  :  
 ,            RIC  QRZ.com callbooks. 
         ,    ,    ,       . :  :  

:*****
      VK8RH,    -35.
http://www.nd2x.net/VK8RH.html
http://www.nd2x.net/vk8rh-1.html#skem




> Gary,           ,     .    ,     1         100 .     50 ,    .         ,   100 .     .  :wink:


 ,     ,      
  -29  -.
     .
,    100  ,     .
               ,     ,    ?
        ,      -   , ..     .
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## ve3kf

,      :wink: 
     5-7    .   .
      :-)
       .           ,, ,,    :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> VK8RH,    -35.


 .     ,          .  -  :?            .      ,     . :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

To:*****
     EW1BA?
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=10788

----------


## ve3kf

> EW1BA?


 ,   -    .      ,             . ..  ,        ,    .      -    ? :?    -35      ,           .

----------

> ,  ,       -35  ,


 ,  !       ew1mm,    ?

----------


## ve3kf

www.gs35b.com

----------


## ve3kf

W4ZT    35.    .    .            .
       .   250 .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> W4ZT    35.    .    .            .
>        .   250 .


     - 195 , ..  *10*    -       - 1,8 .
    .

   .
,    -    .
      .
        10-,   .

 :
.2   . 
   30 . 
    ,    70 , ,      17    . 
  195 .     0,5 . 
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 1   28  .      12,5 1  3,5   45 . . 0,486 .       6   6,6   .   45  . 1,117 .      .  :wink:
>       3.78,


     ,          . :wink:

 :
.2   .    30 . 
    ,    70 , , 
     17    . 
  195 .     0,5 . 

L1   -  28/21 . 
    110 .
   3,5.   28    2,5 . 
   40 .

L2   14 . 
    6 .    5,56.
   50 .

L3   7/3,5/1,8 . 
      2,5 . 
   20. 
      75 . 
  20 .

   -   ,          ().   21  28        , .. 1 .
 -. :wink: 
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## ve3kf

40 .  -    :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> -     ,    
>    ,    - 1000 , .. 1000 .


 ,         :  :  
 .
       20  ,    0,33     90 .

----------


## ve3kf

,   DL2KQ.     -  ,   .  0,33     0,7   .    3,6 .     .

----------


## ve3kf

. 
  :wink: 
See you.
73, Alex

----------


## ve3kf

,     :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

,       ?

----------


## ve3kf

Thanks   :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

. u=6000     2,5  ,  20  = 1500 
     RG-8   ..  :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
> L1   -  28/21 . 
> 
>     110 .
> 
>    3,5.   28    2,5 . 
> 
>    40 .
> ...


 . 
   -         , ,    - , .

*L3* (1,8; 3,5; 7 )???
      -?

  ,  L1 (21; 28 )  L2 (14 )    ,  L3 (1,8; 3,5; 7 )      -.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*UU6JJ :
 81,  - .*
 ? 
    ?  :  : 

  -  28 .
   1 kW     110   (210 ) -   .
.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

? .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> [b
> 
> ew1mm Gary[/b]]     
>    1 kW     110  (210 ) -   .
> 
> 
> , ,   ,   ,   -,    ,   -    .    (   )   ?
> 73! , 8.


,          ,     -.
-    ,    210    . ?

         -  28 .
   ,    6...8 ,  10        ,       28      ,      .
-     . 

 ,              ,        .
        ?

,      .
 -140 -   ,       1000  ,   ,     -.
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## Serg

-5         (),      ,      , .  ,   ...

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> *****[/b]]     
>  ,   DL2KQ.


 


> *****[/b]]     , EW1MM.       ?    13 ,  ,      11,7 ?    ?


,      ,   (DL2KQ)      ,      .

         ,        ,     ,     .     DL2KQ     ,     EW2MM,   . ,       ,   ,     ,   ,      ,          ,     . 
  .

   ,        . :wink:

73! , 8.

----------


## UA9DD

,   .        100%      "". ,  ""  ,    ,   ,     .
      Q-.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> , EW1MM.       ?    13 ,  ,      11,7 ?    ? :wink:


      (  - ?),         .
      ,  ,      .
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> UA9DD[/b]]
>  ,   .        100%      "". ,  ""  ,    ,   ,     .


 !
    ,     ,    .      ,         .

 ,      .

1.	  .
  -             .
  -      ,       .
 , ,  , ,  -       .
        .
     ,   ,    ,   . 

2.    .  
  -             . 
  -      ,       .
  .
     .



> UA9DD[/b]]    .


    ,     .          ,   ?     . 8O 




> UA9DD[/b]]    Q-.


    ,   ,      .

73! , 8.

----------


## ve3kf

> ,          ,     .


,             ?   :Smile:    ,    -     ,        :Crazy:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

To:Serge A. Pasko
 ,    _ ,_      . 
  ,   ?
     -  28        
  .
  ?

      c   
 *****  ? .
   ,     . :wink: 
        ,          !   !
  ,     ,      ?

,     (-81)   ...
 ,        ,              .
  ( )  .
   .

*Serge A. Pasko :
,         
  1 * 
     ,   .
,    QRP,  QRO,  1 .
        "", "", ""  ..
   ,   .

    .
      SSB-,        QSO  20-.
*        ,     .*

    ,  ,        -       .  :  :  
,         ,       ,   ,  ?
,  ,        .

 ,   ,    :
_    8     -35,  -  28     . 

210 ,  -  
28   2,5   
300 . 

2,5  ()     ()!!!
2,5       -  28 . 
         ,    ._ 
73! 
EW1MM.
Calling CQ now on 14178 kHz.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

* 
*
http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid...%5fV%2e%2ehtml

*1)  .* 
     ,    ,   .   ... 4- ,   . : .., .., ..  .
(.:   , 2000)

 : 
       ,      ,    .          ,        ,  ,  .      (1976, 1984, 1993 .)  ,      ; ,     ;            ;         (   )   ( );     ;         ;     .
        ,   .

*2)   .* 
   .   ...
(.: , 1976)
 :          .        ,                   .
     ,         .

*3)  .* 
  .   ... 3- ,   . : .., .., .., .., .., ...
(.:   , 2003)

 :       ,            ,      ,    .      , ,        ,    , ,    .

  !
EW1MM.

----------


## UA9DD

> [b
> 
> UA9DD[/b]]    .
> 
> 
>     ,     .          ,   ?     .
> 73! , 8.


    Q=sqrt(L/C).      ? ,       ,   .

----------

, !

     :




> 1,8  .  .=1500. 
>       -  ()   10,   ,    1500     -,    -    - =15. (5   ).   1,5  . 
> 
>   (15)      , ,    -10,  5  . (). 
> 
>      , .  ,         ,       . 
>      . Ÿ  10,      10 ,  1,   10. 
> 
>      ,  - 1,   10    10 ,  10.   5  .  5 ,   5.   -15, .    ,     .


  ,   -140     :          ..     .   , ,          .
..        ?   ,        -.

             -   !         .. .    .

73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------

> Ҩ.     ,   Q-.


      , ..      (    )   = .
    , ,       - -140   1,8 ?       .
  2200 .

73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>            Ҩ.     ,   Q-.
> 
> 
>       , ..      (    )   = .


 .
 , ,   ,     ,   .  :Super: 



> , ,       - -140   1,8 ?       .
>   2200 .


,   ,   ,          ,  .

73! , 8.

----------

> , ,   ,     ,   .


   -     :Very Happy:  
   ,    -             . ,          . 
 ,      -140   :        .   , ..    -       CW  SSB   1,8   3,5 .
,            28        ?
: -140 -    :P 

73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## rv4lk

To EX8A
   : .    ,    ,        .  :       ,      ?  
RV4LK

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

. 
  : 


> ,


         .

73! , 8.

----------


## Gene

> [73! , 8.
> 
> p.s.      ,  2200  140,     .


!     -140.     (- )   ,  30 ,  -34,      -  , - ,   30 = 2200,  34  ,  9100 -    , ???>
          -   ???

----------


## ve3kf

-35   28  ?        28 :
 2600 
  0,7 /0,85( )
  90 
  500 

    21 .
 2600 
  0,65/0,8 
  60 
  850 .

   .    ,       .    260 ,    20 ,  0,35        95 .
   120 . 
    . :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

,       -.         1,8  40 .      21  1,5    28   1,7 .   Icom 756  765     1.    ,         28 .     .   :Sad:

----------


## ve3kf

:wink:
   ,      :Smile:    WM 1  Autek Research    .      ,   ,       28   2   15 .     5 .      ,,,,  10 .      5         5 .          28?

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> rv4lk[/b]]       
> To EX8A 
>  ? -  .  .


.  - ,   - .    -  ,      .



> rv4lk[/b]]           ().


    . ,   ,      .    -      . 

   ,    ,  ,    ,   .        ,       ,     .   ,     ,    ,  .          ,  .   ,      ,        .   ,    2025       ,     .



> rv4lk[/b]]      ,   .


       .  
         1,5  ,        3:4,     Q-.             ,    ,     ,  ,   .  .     ,     .    ,    -  .

 ,   ,    ,    ,     .   .
             ,   28.          ,    . 



> ,   ,    : 
>     8     -35,  -  28     . 
> 
>     210 ,  -  
> 28   2,5        
>    300 . 
> 
> 2,5  ()     ()!!! 
> 2,5       -  28 . 
> ...


 . 
       .   . 

1-  - . 
    ,   30 (  )   ,   ,   . 

2-   . 
  ,   300,     . 

  . 
         8  2,5    10. 
         ,   2,5  . 
    ,     ,  ,      . 
   ?  .     .    (Q-) ,   ,     -       ,    . 

      - ,         (  ),        . .    300. 
   -           ,    , W1MM  ? 
 - .          ,     ,    . 
    ?           -. 
1. . - 35 ,      . 
2.   .      , ,    ,      . 
3. .    ? 
4.   -       ?    . (    ).  ,     ,       ,        ,   -. 
     28,    100.         ,    28     ,    28,3  ,   28,8 .-  . 

      ,         ,      .       ,     .     .        ,      ,      . 
      .          ,  -  .  5060    ,   - -     ,   . 

        28,  ,       24, 21,  14.  ,  ,      . 
          28  ,    23    -.    .  -      . 

  ,    ,   ,     ,  28   .     -   ,  ,      - -   .     -  28,       ,  .           .         . 

   ,     ,    ,    28   , ,   7. 




> . 
>       SSB-,        QSO  20-. 
>         ,     . 
> 
>     ,  ,        -       .


   -   ,        ? 

       .      CQ  14. 
   ,        ,            .            50- , ( RS  59+20,  59+50dB!!!)     ,  , ,     . 
           ,    QSO  , ,    ,      6 .   :Very Happy: 

 ,  ,   . ,    ,            ,        .   :Exclamation:  

73! , 8.

----------

, !




> !     -140.     (- )   ,  30 ,  -34,      -  , - ,   30 = 2200,  34  ,  9100 -    , ???> 
>           -   ???


    -140   ,   -...
     , ..   .      , .. - -   -140 " ",             :P 
     " ".
   2200 , 90 , 10 .
   - -     , ..     ,    .
   9100   - . ,  -     ,  ?
   ,     (   20...1000 )    2200  (2 .)       + -  (100 ?).
 :
   12,5 .
   ,    100 ,      300     47 .

73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------

,   ,    ,        ,   ,   "- "      :Crazy:  
 ,     :Exclamation:  




> -   
> 
>    ,     ,      .   ?


73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------

, !

          .  -     ,    ...
  :    3 , ,     .           .       ,          .
:       ?
 .
1.     ,   ,     "".          ,             :Sad:         , ..         .   -      :Laughing:  
2.        2     .
..       .

,       3        /   UK9AAN/4J9B/EX9A/UZ9A/RW9A  80-      .
  ,  , .      5 .       100 .        (    -2  ).   ""  . ""         ,      .
   ?
   ,      ,    .              .                .
    ,     ,       .             .
       ,      ,     .        .

73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------

** 
        ,    .

----------


## UA3MCH

> [b
> 
> UA3MCH[/b]]           ,     ,      .  ...
> 
> 
>   .     .
>       ,      28,   (   .)   .        ,      .
> 
>       ,   
> ...


,     ,       .      ,  ,     :-)
            . ,     (...   ).   . ( ,     ...)  :   ,     ,     ,          (    ).        .

----------


## sr-71

> ,


=
  :

.
"   ,      
 ,  :

 [] ~  D / [3,6  arc ch (g/d)].
 g -  , d - ,
D -   .   [].

  ,     
    ;  g/d ~ 1,5 -  50%,
 g/d ~ 2 -  30%.
       ~ 0,5 D, ;    
  ~ 1,5 D, ."

 ...      

  g    d   g/d ~ 2,5 - 3."
_____

----------


## sr-71

, ...
   ...      ...
...
  ....
 1.
"    ,   
,     ,  10-15% 
,     ."

 2.
"  ,  ,      
 (  ,     ),   
    ,      .
      .  
    50%  ."

  -:
       .  (    ).
    ..  ,   ...
.  -       .
  2- -50 (800).     
         -
(  -  ).

   .
"...        
,     ,    -
 ,   ..        
** ..."
___

----------


## sr-71

...




> [] ~  D / [3,6 arc ch (g/d)].
>  g -  , d - ,
> D -   .   [].


=
.
L = 3 ( ""), F = 14
g/d = 3, D = 6 .........   = 3 .

L = j 263,894     = -j 3789,403 

     ...
L' =  -j 3789,403 *j 263,894 / [ j 263,894 + ( -j 3789,403)] =
3789,403 * 263,894/ -j 3525,509 = 3789,403 * 263,894 * j /3525,509=
= j 283,647 
  L' = 3,22  ( ""). > L

*r = Const.*
Q = L / r.........Q' = L' / r.
  = 283,647/ 263,894 = 1,075 .
____

----------


## sr-71

> . 
> "...         
> ,     ,    - 
>  ,   ..         
>   ..."


...
     .  ". -", . 1962.
=
         ,
         , .    
    .
  ()          .
___

----------


## sr-71

> .


=
   .
...
-   -.    -.
  .      .
    R = / (20 I).     .
     ,      .
 -81 ---   -.
    -841.  , 2   -.
   ,    .
____

----------


## Set-up

> Set-up
> 
> http://vgershov.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/_NIT_RAD/_Nit_rad.html
> 
> 
> =. ,     ...
> PS.    -    .
> ____


  5 .   36,8 .  , 73!

----------


## sr-71

-20. (20).
       ...  .
...
   ....,    .
    .
       ,  .
___

----------


## rv4lk

To EX8A
1.         ,        ,  ,    ,  .. 
2.    ?   :   ,          ,    ,  ,   .
3.       ?    .   ,  20...25 .
4.     -          ,          .
5.   .  ,    L/C,    .       ,     ,     L/C: Q = (   L/C)/r,   r -  .
6.    6,    1.
RV4LK

----------


## rw6hkf

> ,  -    .  -   (  ,  )       ,   ...


,     -   ,   ,        (   ).

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*rv4lk :
          ().      ,   . 

    ,  ,  ,    ,        20...25 .* 
      100%  .

----------


## sr-71

**    .

....   =10.
   = 3


L. = 78,047 (    )
...

  .......   h/d .......L = 0,7/
 10...L = 70.....   .
...

 = 0,3 * = 0,94248
   r = 0,05.
 ....    = 0,421.


L = 85,183  (    ...
      ).
=
=
       ...
\\\
  ", ..   ,
,   , 1984, . 290

**  
   .


  D = 4.....   d = 0,3.
      .

L .  = 116,887.
L  = 78,86 (       >>r).
___

----------

, !





> -20. (20).
>        ...  .


 ,         0,3    :Crying or Very sad:    ...
             400 ,      20 .      ...
-       -20    3    .
       ?

73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## ve3kf

> -35   28  ?


      . :-)

----------


## ve3kf

.  5       300 .        950 .  US   ,         ,    28     :wink: 
    -        .        20     ,,,, :-)

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*****



> -


     ,   .  :Very Happy: 
,    .         
 ,   ,   ,   . 
   ()      . 
      -   ,   .
               .
        , 
             .

----------

- ,  .

----------

> 812    - =700.


812       700 .    .       -  ,        ?

----------


## ve3kf

> +800.


,    ,   ,,,,     . 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=945

----------


## sr-71

> ?


=
 .




> * 1-*  ""     1100


.
...
     .    .
    ,      =0.
  1100.   - ...  .  :Crazy:  
___

----------


## ew1mm Gary

EW1BA  EW1SW   (-)  -81  2619  652.
   - 633 (641)  652.
*      -.*
    "-",  "-".
EW1MM.

----------


## sr-71

...
=
817.....
  = 39.... 800    13  16...
   = 5.
   = 90.

     838 ( 846    ).
  -81 -1 ....Ic2. ~ (0,15...0,2) I..
   I.. = I.
   ...I.2 = 0,7 * 0,2* 2 /  = 0,09.
     2-  = 0,1.
   0,1/h21 = 8,3....... .   = 10.

  =1100 (  220).
   ...  180  260.
...
 U = 180......   = 900.
         = 5
R = (900-800)/(10+5) = 6,7....   6,2.
...
 U = 260....   = 1300.
.    (  . )=80,6< 90.
...
 R = 6,2.
.  = 40,3 ...     .
___
PS.         , .  Rrx.

----------


## sr-71

> , 50


=
 ,    ...

50,5...56*...61,5 .
 .
___

----------


## rv4lk

25000    ""    .
   ,        ,   100  ,    .      , ,  ,  ,  .  ,       ,   ,    ,      .   -,    -   , , 1N4007,      .
, RV4LK

----------


## sr-71

> , ,  ,  ,  .


=
  .   ,   
     .    
 "",        .
 U     500.... ()   U > 500-600.
    ...
       (  ).
    180...260.
        ,   ...
___

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> rv3qx[/b]]
>       -   ,   -  -    ...


 .
         ,     . 
     ( )    ,      .       ,  ,  ,  .

 ,  633        .          .. . 
633      ,    . Ÿ     81,        ,       ,        ,    ,    ,     ,    281   0,5.
0,5*1000 =500  :Exclamation: 
      ,          - !!!

*Oleg UR6EJ*
      -   ,   . [/quote]   ,       ,      (   ) . ..           .

        ,        ,   ,  ,  .        74   73.
      UA6CL.  . 

1.        ,            .
2.         ,      . .
3.        ,   .      .
4.          . .

73! , 8.

----------


## sr-71

> .


=
          ,
  "".

    ...   ....
     500,   0,1.   
,   ,   500/0,1 = 5!
    .....  50........... 50 * 100 / 800 =  6,25 %....
   %   ...   .

     ,   ,
     "" ...
  , "" .
 ""        .
___

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

sr-71



> ,   ,      "" ...


     ,      
  2        .
   U  ,      ,     .

----------


## sr-71

> 


=
 , ..     .
 -      , ...
    ...
    .
___

----------


## UR5SAJ

""

 ? -   -     .

  DL2KQ   ""

----------


## UR5SAJ

** 

  ? ?

----------


## Gene

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				     (   ) .


  , ,  ,...       .
      -  ,  .      Ua    .
-  IC-756   , ,  ( ),         .  -  ,          .            .   ,     (       ,   ),  -   (UP&DN)         .    .  .       PA -        .   ,   .           -  .   ,    -  ,    .  - !!!
           -     -   - . 
         ,   ,     ,  ,           ,                   ,          -  ? ,     ,    ,   ,  ,            ,    ,            .         . (    ,        ( )        . 
          2- 81,   , ,    . -   , - , -  , - ...      .      ,      ,     ...
-  ,    , -  , -    .         - ..     ,      ,   ,    . ,  ...    
PS      HiFi      -    - ,   ,  -    .

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
>          .
> (     )
>        . .
>  .



    ?
   ?

----------


## Gene

> ,             .  .     ,     -  ,-   -      -     ?
> .


   43 U.   816-817.     10  .    84         ()   ,      ,  ....       - ?  - UA4PO  -   43- 2619      . ,   50    15     .    2- 80   13 - -    ...

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,             . .


    ""   :Rolling Eyes:     ,    - "       "   .      . 

     , ,          ?   .     **       ,    ,   .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    - "       "   .      .


,         ?   :? 
   -       .    -     . ,     :Laughing:  
    ,        ,         .  ,,,,   ,          .   ,       .  :wink:

----------

, !




> ,    .   6  202 .     100.


         ?  -   , ,     ?    ,     ...
      ,    ""   ?

73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------

, Set-up!




> http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/amplifiers/stabilizer.shtml http://www.cqham.ru/pa12_7.htm
> 
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=8222 http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/OTHER/3.htm


                     ?

73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------

, !




> ,   -           
> 
> , 73!


!
     1970 .
        .

73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------

sr-71!




> ...


...



> 2- .
> " 3-     
>     ..."


-     ,    "  "               (-81)        .   :Rolling Eyes:  

73!  RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## , ex UR5ZMR

.

,       ,       ,            ""  .
   ,  +      71, 81       .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

un7lg



> ?    ?


   ...
    ,    .
  3    (  220 . ) 
1.   .
2.       .
3.  .
 .              .
      .

----------

.    -             ,      .     .
               .    ,      .
.

----------


## sr-71

> 


=
,    -81 -  .
...   -841,   ...

  , "    "  .
  ( )   
    , ...  
"  "    .
___

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> , !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Serge A. Pasko
> 
> ...


, !

      ,      73.
     .
  ,    .
       "",   ""      73.
  ,    .

73! , 8.

----------


## UR3IQO

*******
 :Smile: 

 : 
              ()   ""  ?

          /       (          -   30  ,   1200400   -    ,     ,  ,  ,     -  ).    -         ,     ,  .

 250    (     ,         -/-)...

  -      3$,  ,      -50  -13/-71  3$...

      :? -       -   1000   :Wink: ...

     - -     -   ,     .       ( -  ,     ,          )...

    ?.. ,   "" -     ...




> ,      4           .


  ,            .  :Smile: 




> .


        -  ?
    .             -     ...

----------


## , ex UR5ZMR

> -         ,     ,  .


  .    ,  *sov1178*  .

----------


## UR3IQO

*CHACK*
    -   -       (       )

----------


## UR3IQO

*, ex UR5ZMR*
,   -      " "?

    ,     :
1.   . 

*2*U. > U..* (    2SK2039 *2*U. = 1800B*,    *U.. < 1500*),
*Ic. > U./R3*  R3     (   ).        0.625, I.=4.5.     () R3    ,    Ic. .

2.    Ea.
    ,         ,  4. 610.

       ...

----------


## ve3kf

> U.. < 1500),


     1500 ?         :Laughing:  
     81   3000         ..  6000    . ,     2 50     .  :wink:

----------


## CHACK

> *CHACK*
>     -   -       (       )


   .  ,         .    .    ,    ,  ,     RX,     ..   ..

----------


## UR3IQO

> .  ,         .    .    ,    ,  ,     RX,     ..   ..


       .          ,       (  U).     ,     (  G3SEK)...

----------


## ve3kf

> "6000  -81"    ?


  :Laughing:   ,   ,  ()    +       .. 6000 .                 . 
  ,          .     1  46,     20-30 .        900  600 ?          ? :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

,      ,    73  :wink:

----------


## admin

-81,      ,   .               750    0.3.

----------


## Vic_599

2 BTR "             750    0.3."

  ,          " ".        -.         .    30        150     ,   600   1 .               .         .

----------


## ve3kf

> .          ,    60?     -35.


     .   -   ,     -      -(  ).
  -       .     RC ,    .  .

----------


## ve3kf

EW1MM  . 32   .

----------


## UY3IG

******* -  -50  .    .

----------


## admin

.

----------


## ve3kf

, ,  13      2- 81.    :wink:

----------


## V.E.Shevchenko

.  2- -81  645.

----------


## DL2BDA

,      !        100   .       -35,    (  )       .        3-4  ( )     271.  ...
   - !     -35,     .    .      ,    (   ).        2646 - 12 .  
2647,    115,    2916  230.
12       !!     /115  230/   
 .
         / /
   ,  -           2646.      / -  Pay-Pal,   ,    /       .      .       /    ,      !!!/.

     -35,  .
73!

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/2C646 
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/2C916

----------


## VA6AM

> -35,  .
> 73!
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/2C646 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/2C916


  D2E097-CB01-12
http://www.ebmpapst.us/allpdfs/D2E097.PDF

:
1- ,      
2-   (47  )    (   ,    ...   )
3-,     , -35    110 CFM.
4-    ,     .  ,  2-3   .
5-    

:
-

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ,    EX8A    800-850    3   ,  1    ?    ,   .  0.5        .


 1      .  0,7...0,75 (. ),    . .   ,    ,   "" -  .

 -    ,    ,   ,  ,   .

73! , 8.

----------

33     EL802,   652,    ,    652. ., .   ,840        . (),     ( ),  2500,     ,  ,      RX,      .        ,          2      ,    ,    ,       .   .        .  :Very Happy:

----------

*btr*
     0,5       ,     ,         .

----------


## ve3kf

> 0,5   81    8


What about Ia=0.7 -0.75 A?

----------


## ve3kf

> 3200     40,   0.5 .          .     ,    EX8A    800-850   3   ,  1   ?    ,   .  0.5


 ,  3200    -  .  2700-2800.
      ?
            .        ,        14-15 . 
. :wink:

----------

> ,       1000    .   ,     ,  800.


 !!   1200     ,    1080 -1100 .   ,       840 ,  .      .          ,       ,        ,       100%.    ,              :P

----------


## admin

**
 !    0.7    ,   1 ,   ...

----------


## rv4lk

,      .     ,      .   ,       .  -80 (,   -81 )    5,26 / . : Iao = 5,26*12,6*10 = 663 .                 CW .    3000 ,     600 . ,              663  / 0,269 = 2455 .          2455*0,318 =780 .       800 ,      ,    .    ,     ,    .        700 .       ,     .       ,  - .   ,          .
 , RV4LK

----------

> ,      .


        ,               .  ,     .                                        ,  .      ,      ,      .     ,     ,     ,       .  ,    ,   ?    ,,,,  ,        ,        ,    11  . 0,5    2     .     2,4   100      .         :Very Happy:

----------

?,     ,,      ,  . ,   ,  ,   ..   ,,        ,  ,      2,3.   ,      .

----------

,2,5   .   0,6   ?    ,   .  ,  10  50    .      ,    ,  5       :Crying or Very sad:     .

----------


## UA9OC

> ............
>      -.     2-71.   .
> .........
>   EW1BA


,     ,    ,    - 2,             0,6.   ,   ,       0,6 .
btr,   ?
 UA9OC/9

----------


## admin

> ,     ,    ,    - 2,             0,6.   ,   ,       0,6 .
> btr,   ?
>  UA9OC/9


  ,    .      .        50- ,     1.1.




> -       -,  -      . 
>      .


.      ,   -641.         .




> ,2,5   .   0,6   ?    ,   .  ,  10  50    .      ,    ,  5          .


   .  -  , 1000 + 1500 .   3200.    3 .       1.        .

----------

> 


     ,  ,             ,    ,  .       ,      ,  !!!       .    ,  .       ,        ,  . :?

----------


## Gene

> ,  80-           .
>                 -   ?
>    ? 
>    . !
> 73!


80   . 2       2-   3.5    ( -71)
   UK4PAR.  81 -        -      .

----------


## Gene

> 281     14     ,       .
>                     .


    (   ),            .    ?   14 ,    .

----------


## Vlad-YL3RW

-81       , 
       ,  
-80  -81   .

----------


## Gene

> -81       , 
>        ,  
> -80  -81   .


    .    ,    .

----------


## Vlad-YL3RW

,       ,    
  ,    .
   81 81.  

.

----------

> 15-20 .         800   0.6   ,    10 ,  50.


 , ,            .       .

----------


## admin

**
  0.8 .     -   .

   800.      6C33.     .  .  5       .

----------

*btr*
     , ,    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*btr :
   800.      6C33.     .  .*
 ,   ,     *5...6-*  817  ,   2-  1.
817 - 100  (5...6 . - 500...600 ).
1 - 150  5  (2 . - 300 ).
   ?

----------


## admin

> *btr :
>  5       .* 
>     ?    ? 
>     +800 ?
>    ?


    . 652    .     450.

----------


## admin

652  350.

----------


## EW1SW

To  *btr* :




> 652  350


     ...

: 
1.    350    :
)  ?
)  ?
)   ?  

-...

73!

----------


## EW1SW

To  *btr*  :




> 1.  350    : 
> ) ? 
> ) ? 
> )  ?





> 1000. 
>  820


    ?




> ew1mm Gary 
>            ,     ,      .


:
1 :   - 152,5 +/- 7,5 .,   30 .
817:      --"--              --"--         - 100  +/- 10%.,  -"-   -"-   50 .

   -  .
    :
150 + 150 (1  2) . = 100+100+100+100 (817  4).
,,    ?

73!

----------


## EW1SW

*btr*  :




> .


 ,  .
 :     , ..   . 

73!

----------


## EW1SW

*btr*  :




> ,   .    .


,    ...
 .38 ( 16 .).    .

73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 4()1    .      btr ,    ,  ......


    ,       .
   .
41   ,  5817  .

----------

> ,       .


 ,   ,     .

----------


## EW1SW

To  *Kuwalda* :

1.     .
2.  ,    ?       ,    , ,      .      ,     .
3.    " 3" ? 

   !
   ... *Kuwalda*.

----------


## rv4lk

633     800      .        600 .      ,           .   ,    .          .   -   1000 .  ?   ,    ,       (   )      .         100 .       -   1000.   ,       ,   ,  .    .   -811,       ,          (  ).
 . rv4lk

----------


## admin

> rv4lk
> 
>   633     800      .        600 .      ,           .   ,    
> 
> 
>   :


   , 633  ,       1   .         ,    633      .         ,     .           .        ,       .

----------


## ex8ai

:Laughing:

----------


## UT0LZ

NEC 5P70.     81         G3    .  .         81 .

----------


## ve3kf

Garry   ,      ,  .   ,      .        ,    .         700 /3 = 233       .      -   450     220 .           ,    (    ..   , 11 )         ..        26 .        ,       14025       14300,    48      3-4 .    ,     .      -         .       ,         .        - -         .      .      ?

----------


## ew1ay

> vic 212
>    -,    ,  .  ,     ,     .       -  ,    ,   .  ,   . 
>  . , RV4LK


  vic 212 ?    ,   8.
  8 5 . 817 ,   2 . 1,   btr.
  .  EX8A   +800    ,   .   RV4LK        .

----------


## UT0YO

> vic 212
> .  ,   .   .    . .   ,  ,           ,    .   , ,  ,     .     .     -  1990...1993.   ,   .     .    ,     ,        .
>  . , RV4LK


    35     ?  .

----------


## RV3AR

2-81  2,2    3  ;  : 243  2,7   3 .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 2 -81- 2,5   3.    !!!


   ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,  
  ,  ,     2 . -81.
   .

----------


## CHACK

> 2 -81- 2,5   3.    !!!


      -81     ( ),      , ..   .

----------


## PERESVET

.           ,   .

----------

> .           ,   .


 : "".

      4- -78-,     : ""

----------


## PERESVET

> PERESVET
> 
>    .           ,   .
> 
> 
>    ?


  .
     ""    . :wink:
     ,  .
.  :!:

----------


## PERESVET

.
   .    .      ,    .
   .
       220.      1600  .
   .

----------


## ve3kf

TL-922.   .  3250    2820  1 .     -35.  :wink:

----------


## rv4lk

,  .   ,  .         30%,     30%   .   .      .         100 ,    .   , .        . ,      ,  ,   . 
  ?    .
, RV4LK

----------

> 30%   .   .      .


     ,            :  :  

73s  RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## rv4lk

To RG9A/ UA9AM 
, ,  .

To UR3IQO
 ! ,         ,  5...10 .       25...30   ,   .     .    ,      , .       ,      .     ,    . ,  5...10%,      .    1000 ,     5%.
 . , RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

To UR3IQO
 .   ,          .           .   ,    .    .
 . , RV4LK

----------


## EW1SW

To  *Vic_599* :

   .    .
   . -  1980 .(+ - ).     -, ,  .

 . ,  -200  .    ..  .. (.208).,    ,   - 0,51 (,    -    ).         -     . ,   !.
  ""   -  -  .  - ,  -    .     .        100  ( ).
  ,  .    0,8 ,     .,   30  (!).  - 50.,  - 66 , 300 .( 3 . 22  100 ).
-   :  -  -140   ,    .          100 .   .     () -  32  5 .

73!

----------


## /UA9LT

> ... -  -140   ,    .          100 .   .     () -  32  5 .


      ,               (    ),     ?   ,        -    ?

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> /UA9LT[/b]      ]
>   ,        -    ?


 .        (    ),    ,      ,       ,    ,     ,   ,       ,   .

73! , 8.

----------


## EW1SW

To  ******* :

!

  -       ,   .
 : 90  100  140() .
 : 220 .();  - 6,3 , 10 .

- - - .    -         100 .

!
73!

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

.    .      ,     -   .

,     ,    ,        .

       ,     -       ,    ,   TVI    20,   -   20.  ,      ,   ,      ,    ,         ,  ,    .     .

----------


## ve3kf

> DL2KQ      -


 .                   .             ,   50  . .  :wink:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> *****[/b]      ]  
>  .                   .             ,   50  . .


 .
    ,   .
   ,      ,  ,     - .     =1.      Roe+ +  50- ,     .

73! , 8.

----------


## ve3kf

> 


       ?     ?

----------


## ve3kf

, .          35.  ,       3300  2600   1,5 .   CQ RTTY,     cq       85 .     ,     -922.   39 ,      1  ,   -  3250  2820.      :Exclamation:   :Laughing:       .

----------

> (    ,    ),      ,    ,  , ,   ,      .      ,      .  .           .


      .

----------


## rv4lk

To VE3IVM
W8JI    .  .            .       .        .      .  ,          .
, RV4LK
P.S.       ,       .    ,    ,    .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ve3ivm[/b]      ]  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   rv4lk     
> 
> ,      DL2KQ.
> 
> ...


          DL2KQ,     .
  .   .         .




> ve3ivm[/b]      ]  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   rv4lk     
> 
>      .       
> 
> ...


  .
    .
        -     ,       W8JI.  :Very Happy: 




> [/b]] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Serge A. Pasko   
> 
>    (    ,    ),      ,    ,  , ,   ,      .      ,      .  .           .
> 
> ...


 .     .              ..       ,    .           ,      .      ,     .
   .  ,    ,   , -  ,      .       .     ,     . 
  ( )    ,    ,     ,  ,    ,   .

73! , 8.

----------


## UA9OC

> 2 ,     .  ,     2 1,   1 2.
>     ,     .
>      2  100 1,5.
>      ,  .
>         2800.
>      . ..   ,   .
>               2800  2000,          ,    .
> 
>     ,          ,    ,          ,       .  ,     .
> 73! , 8.


     .   ,     . ,    ,   .        ,  ,      ,      .   .
 UA9OC/9

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

. ( ,      ).
     .
     ?
 .             
 3-   300   .
   100   .
   50   .
   .

  (  .)          ,        ,     ,         , .. 50   .

73! , 8.

----------


## Katran

,        +.    ?

----------


## EW1SW

To  *SIR* :




> ,  100 ,   40 .  7   .


:
1.       .,
        ?
2.            ?

        ( -)    12-  .
  .    .    2 (  ).
    -,     ( ).      .

73!

----------


## SIR

> 1.       .,        ?


.  .      :       .  
  -              40   160  ( ).   5..6.     .




> 2.            ?


  .    .
, ,       ,    (   )    .           .
       -   ,           .

----------


## UT1US

!   ,     81     .       .   ,             10 . -  10      EW1MM ,.    3000, .600-650.  40-50    -850 .       ,   .     ,   ,   .        2sk2039    , UR3IQO  .     ,   .       1300, 151100   10-900-   FSK.  50.    . .   50  10  FSK, SSB-1-2,cw-3-4a.

----------


## ve3kf

> 2sk2039    , UR3IQO  .


     81.   -46.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>      .
>      ?
>  . 
> 
>  3-   300   .
> 
> 
>   .  ,       .           150 ,       300   .    ,    -   (  )      ,  **     .   ,    - **     8%(,   )    .    *  60 * .           ,     .


  -*  .* 
   .
       (   ,    ,   )   ** ,   .         .     ,     (,   .)            1,       ,   6.     ,         ,   .

   ,       , ,    .

          ,   ..       .         , ..  ,         .

    ,    ,     ,         ,        .




> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>    100   .
>    50   .
>    .
>   (  .)          ,        ,     ,         , .. 50   
> 
> 
> . ,  **    100   ,  ,   .


  .  .    .   .  .
   ,   ,   .          ,      100  ,       50   .        ,     .      ,            ,    .

       .

       ,     .




> -  ,  2   .


           ,  -   .         .




> ,       .  UA9OC


,    .     .
    ,   .           ,             .




> ,         - 2,8   0,7   ,      -       ,  .


 ,  ,    .              ,            ,         , ,    .

73! , 8.

----------


## UR5SAJ

to-all -    -       -71  ?

----------


## UT1US

> 81.   -46.


 ,        .     -....  , ,   .,  +...!!!       ,  !  .UT1US.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

1000  .     ,    800  .

 800   ,             .

73! ,8.

----------


## UR5SAJ

> *UR5SAJ*
>      .


.  -  ?

----------

*Vlad.ai*
                     .          .  -118        .
*UR5SAJ*
     .       .

----------

> .   .   .    3    ,   .
>  -81   .    200-250 .  800  .    .    -46,     40 .


  ,     "" 400...500  . ???   1000  ???

----------


## UT1US

> ,     "" 400...500  . ???   1000  ???


    ,   .    . .  .       . .

----------


## ve3kf

,       2  81   0,5   1000   .  800     .     ,,,,    800      0,5 (  0,25-0,3       )         81.

----------


## RW3OJ

> UR5SAJ
> 
> to-all -    -       -71  ?
> 
> 
> =
>     -4.
>     -,   , -.
>   ,     ,    
> (         ).


      ( -300  ).

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ( -300  ).


    ""  ...  :Smile:

----------


## ew1ba

> 1000  .     ,    800  .
> 
> 
> 73! ,8.


,     ?
73!  EW1BA.

----------


## RK1AT

> -     1012


 sorry  ::   ,  ,  ?

----------


## UR3IQO

> *****
> 
>      81.   -46.
> 
> 
>  ,        .


     -      (      ),        ,      .  .         -              ,          Ic.max ( 5  2SK2039), .. R3>E../Ic..          http::/skydan.in.ua/PA/G2.htm, ,   ...

    -     596/582/568 -   ,       (     )     . 817, 650     ...

----------


## UT1US

.       ,     ,  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> UA9OC, 
> 
>         ,       .
> 
> 
> .             ,             ....


    ,  **,    ,     ** .




> ,


 -   .  .   (   ) , (**)       **.    -  ** .
    -  ,    ,   ,           .       ,    -    -  ,    -  . ..       ,       .        .




> -   ,   /2,


  :Very Happy:     ,    -   .   ,    ,        .     ..      3  ,           .




> , ,      ,     (        ,    ,  ,           ,    ,


       ,        .     ,   ,          ,      ,       .




> ).


  ,    ,    .     ,   ,   .




> -      ...


   ,      , .
   ""   -  - ,      ,    .

73! , 8.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ,      99%  ,          ,  , ,       :wink:


  ,  -   ,    ,   -      ,    .
         .   ,  ,   . 




> ""      "  "/ . .. - .  , 1986


   ,        .     .
  ,  ,   ,     .
   ,             .     ,   ,     .
       ,     (  ),       ,     ,      .
,    ,  ,       ,    , .




> 100 . (        ).   ()      ( ,  , .124 ).            () -      , ,        (.126)...


       ( )   ,  ,       .

    ,  ,     ,    ,      .      ,           . ,     ,      ,     , -  ,     ,    .
     ,    ,  .




> ,       ,         (   , . 125).


   .




> -     ,  ,        ,      ,     .


  ,    ,     ,   .
,       .  :Very Happy:  




> -  ,     .     ()    .


        -   .
      - .             .   2  ,      2  . (      2 ).           -,     . (   ,   2 , ,  ,   ,            2  ,  - ). 




> -    610 (1000 6 400  ).


 .     ,   ,     ,       .




> -   ,   .


     ? 




> - -     . 130-136      ,      ,         -.  " "       ,


  ,     ,          .

,       ,         ,        ,     ,    .

    -  .      .
    ?  8O 




> ,    ()         - , , ,     ,  , , , ,       .          ( ),          ,       .


        ?             .
  ,      (,   )    ,   .
  ,    ()     .

 ,     .
         ,    ,     ,      ,       .

    ?
   ,       2 (** ) ,   (   , )   4 (**   ),       .




> ,       .


  ,     .        .  :Very Happy:  




> 


  .

      10,    ,     1. ( ,  ,  ,      ). 
    5 (    ).
   (  )   100 ,      ,   ,  2500 ,      .

 ,    ,       , ,       ,     .
,    -   ?   :Very Happy:  





> -     (  8 ),      ,       :wink: (     )...


       ,    ,    8  ,     .




> P.S.    /   -  ...  8)


!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 ,    ,    .   ?   

73! , 8.

----------


## UR3IQO

> sov1178
> 
>    ""      "  "/ . .. - .  , 1986
> 
> 
>    ,        .     .
>   ,  ,   ,     .
>    ,             .     ,   ,     .


         ,     (   -   :Wink:  )   "".  ..




> ,     (  ),       ,     ,      .


     ,   ,    ( "  ")...




> ,     ,          .


 ...      2-3,       ...       :Smile:    ,      1-1.5      ,      -     -   (     ).

   -  -               -.

      ,     -       (   ,  ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ).      (  )     :Crazy:  ...

----------


## rv4lk

:            .   . ,  ,   .   ...
RV4LK

----------


## EW1SW

To  ******* :

!

, ...
        (,     ).   : 
)  -       .    ,  -     : -      ;  -    (.  ).   ,, .

 .    ,   100  5 .

73! ,EW1SW

----------


## ve3kf

> :            .


  :Smile:         800   4000   8O    stack      :wink:

----------


## UR5SAJ

> 


      ?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> EW1SW
> 
>      .    ,  -     : -     ; -  
> 
> 
>    .         ,    .





> To ******* :
> 
> !
> 
> .     -    200 ,          2-3  .
>       (  10 )    (  -  ).
> 
>    !
> 
> 73!  EW1SW


   ,    *     -    * ,   ,  .

    ,     .       200         .     ,              200      .     .       .             .

1. .
2.   .
3.   ,      .
    :
1.   (RX).
 2.   . (      ).
 3.    (   ).
 4.  ,  .      .

  .  .
1.    .  U. = U . = 1,4 U.    .  U=2 U=2,8.
2.    U.=U.      ,     .     .   510%  U .    50100.
3.   .  U =U.=U  U.     .
4.   U.   U.  U.

  U      .          ,        . (-     ,       ). 
.. U=U. +U..
  ,  U..  U.       . 

    U.. ,    ,           (           ).

.
*     .      .* 

  (,          ).
1.   . U.=U=1,4U.
2.    U =U.
3.  .  U=U  U.. 
4.   U.   U  U - U..

U. .    ,    , .        1,   10,  .

.
*      ,    ,       .* 

 ,          (   ).
1.    U.=U.= 1,4U.
2.    U=U.
3.  .  U.= U - U..- U. .
4.    U   U  U.

               U..    ,    ,     ,          ,         .

.
*       ,   ,  ,    ,      .          ,         .* 

  ,    ,  ,    .    .

         U.     U.     (  ,     100,    ,        .      .
           ,            ,         .                  .

73! , 8.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

, ,  ** .  :Very Happy: 
**.
         ,       (      )   . 
        ,              .
     ,    **    ,   , ,     .

,     .         ,         .
-, (  ),    .

    ,     ,    ,      .
      .

   ,     ,  ,         ,    ,    .

.
      ,            . (         ,  30  , UA1DZ   :Super:   ).
        ,        U.  U    .

        ,        ,   ,   .

     ,      .   .    ,     .      ,  ,  ,   ,   .

   ,   ,    -   .  :Super: 

73! , 8.

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,     ,    ,      .


 ** (..    /). ** . 

    ,      ,    .     "  ", ,     ,        ,     (  ,    )...       ...

,   ,     (,   ,  )  .   - -1, ,  - 680*8. =1, =1.6.      , , ,    0.6 (   ).   2.6  (->1)  150 ( 6%).        ,   True RMS    ( ).

----------


## ve3kf

UA9OC/9

  ,        RC = 150,   13%.     ?

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> -      .   , ,     ALPHA.
> .
>          - "   ".       .
>       . 
>          ?
> 73! de RU0LL


 !  ,  !!!
׸ ,     !!!
  ,       -   .      ???

73! , 8.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
> 1.    .  U. = U . = 1,4 U.    .  U=2 U=2,8.
> 2.    U.=U.      , *    .     * . .     510%  U .    50100.
> 
> 
> --....       (  ),   .
>       ,    ,    10-20%   5-10% ? 
> .  ,    ,           (    10-20 %    "  ") - ,    CxR      -     50        2800  1 --        .


,       ,   ,  ,    .




> Serge A. Pasko
> 
> 3.   .  U =U.=U  U. *    .*(  UA9OC).
> 
> 
>  . ,   ! -, -    . - -    ,   "   "   - "   ".     -  .             U.-U.
>     ,   ,    U-U,  -  ""    ,    ,       100%-     100 .   ,   ,   ,        U - U.
>   ,  .
>   ,       ,  ,          (  ** ) ,    -          (        ,   )           ,           ,   .    ,       ,      U.,       " ",    ,    100%...    ,    -   **      .       .
> ...


,  .        .       .  ,   .
  ,             ,    .
         . 
    .



> -             ,       60 .
> 
>  UA9OC/9


         ,   (641),  ,  100  5       ,   (    2)     . (UA1DZ   ).
   .

U=3800. U.=U3400. U. =3200.        . .   3200  ,   . 

    - ,    2  100  2 .    .        ,      ,   .         11   118 6  3 (66),    2  100  3 (+ 50).  266   !!!   :Crazy:  
     ,  ,      .     ,   ,    ,   ,   ,         ,      ,    :Crazy: 
     .
   -,       -,        . 

73! , 8.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

.

----------


## ex8ai

!           2   .       118 3   50          81           5.1 .     320    215  .         1 - -.          .      5,1      .1500 - 70 .        1  5,1.  .

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


5 V

----------


## VA6AM

-  .      230-240 
    2 (   )

    ,   110 ,

----------


## UA9OC

> 11,6% .  - 1,4% (   13%) -   ,   .


,   .   5+4,4=9,4%     4,7% ( 2660   2535),     ""    -  3-4  .




> Rs     .   0,022. .


-  - 0,022      2660...
 ,     Rs/R =0,022?
    50   -    ?



> 4    80    RC  300.        . .


,    5     , (    !!!).
, UA9OC/9

----------


## UA9OC

> un7lg
> 
>     2 (   )
> 
> 
> ........
>        120       210 ,      5 ,        227.   ,          200 .


.  100.    ,     .        "" ,    -     ,   120 .    ,   ,  .  -         ,  ,    ,    .       120  ,   220.
, UA9OC/9

----------


## UA9OC

> UA9OC, 
> 
>   5+4,4=9,4%     4,7% ( 2660   2535),
> 
> 
> ,     2660    3250  2850 .


,            .   ,      ...  -  -2660    3250   .    1,22,    1,41.    ?         .



> .....     Rs/R =0,022?


.  66 .  ,  . 



> .......      .       380  ,        220 .   .


 - .      110 ,     1101,73=190 ,   120 ,   1201,73=207,6 .   "" +5/-10%( ,  ,       +5%)      187  218.       ,    :-).         - 110  120?   -  - :-)?
   220,     127. ,  -   .




> .


.     . -       ""   ,  -  ""     .   ,   (  )     ,  -   .  ,     .    ,     2   ? ,  .    .          .

 UA9OC/9
P.S.     ,        .   . ,       . ,  1,22  .,  -    -  ,     .  ,       ...

----------


## ve3kf

,    ,  3  . 
     ,        3400     .. 
           Workbench. ..     . 
    ,   .    8  610.   470   400  10 . 
   .
  35   5 ,     3,7 .  :wink:

----------


## sr-71

- , , , ...   .
  ""        "",
    (  ).
      .

  "" ,     ,   
    ,     .
       (   ).
___

----------


## VA6AM

,

   4 ,  4000  100

 :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

> ""    .            ,       ?  ,  , .   .


,     (2000  100)

----------


## VA6AM

> ...   ,   .
>          .


        4000100
..... 450400, 20 
    ,     
     4

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     (2000  100)


   ? 

http://www.plasticcapacitors.com/product_index.html

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  un7lg
> 
> ...


 .
     ,     .  ,   ,  ,      ( )  . 
 ,   .
     ,    .
     ,     ,  ,   ,   ,   .   ,   - ,    . .   .

73! , 8.

----------


## VA6AM

1500

----------

> 3  ,  ,    -5,  ,   3-  ,    2- .


60  4000   
 2 ,     !!!

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> * un7lg* -  .     10 .    - 400 . 10  10  1000 -  5 .  - 50 .   100  450   10  -  100.  150 .


      50  4,    10,  50.  :Sad:          5.

73! , 8.

----------


## PERESVET

> To ******* :
> 
> 
>       (  10 )    (  -  ).
> 
>    !
> 
> 73!  EW1SW


 .
,           .          10.  ,  0,78 .      .      .    30    100 (     )    0,53   .    f=1/6,28   LC
      10  .
         .
   .

----------


## DL2BDA

> , ,  .          ?         ?


     ,   ..

http://qro-parts.com/index.php?cPath...2a&language=en

73!

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

-    ,     .      .           ,      ,       (,   .)      ,              .

73! , 8.

----------


## ve3kf

> U.    .


Garry,  .     20 MFD 3000VDCW.  ,    W    3 - . 
6     -35. 3    . 
   200 ,    . 


> ,   .. 
> 
> http://qro-parts.com/index.php?cPath...2a&language=en


.     . 140   ,     1000-1500 .  38 - 58 .  100  !  , not acceptable.

----------


## PERESVET

,       .     100   3000              .    4    2200 .       .      2   ..      .   220    3200    .     4500 .  .        .    :Sad:  
      3000   1.
          .

----------


## ve3kf

> -   2,4 .


   2 ,    2,5 ,     .    - ,   2    120 .   1   ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

:*****
 ,     ,     .
    200  -   .
     2,4  - - 2400 , 
   - 3200 ,    3000 .

  .
,         50 ,  - 10    100   .
-    2,4     
    -35.
    -35:
http://qro-parts.com/images/links/1.html
    -   144   -35  R1AS.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> Workbench,   .  ,                       .


  ?
,        ,    ,         p ?
   .
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

: *****
   ,        1380  ( -50, -140,    ).
   .
      .
     100   2000 .
       ?
        250 ?

----------


## Vytas

> Workbench,   .  ,                       .


   .  .
http://www.cqham.ru/lyg.htm

----------


## Vytas

> ""    .    ,  100  (   1 ).  ,         50 ,    -   100 .


  .  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

(  120)       .

  ,    3  .  ,     110    .

                 -   . (    ).

               -    .    ()   .

           2,   1,73 ,     120.

73! , 8.

----------


## ve3kf

. 118   205 .    1,73.       ,     ,

----------


## Vytas

> .   . .      16 .   (   )   12 .   -    .


     1.       .


> 1,22,         ,     .





> ,     -  .


     .      .

----------


## Vytas

> Vytas
> 
>     .      .
> 
> 
>   .     ,        120 .  ,            .


   ,      .   :Very Happy:

----------


## Vytas

> 1,22   1,41?        500 . 
>    , ?  .


       ?  ?

----------


## ve3kf

> ?  ?


 .    .
      .   
:
-922
1232  /1170   5% .

1428  /1365   4,4% 

227  / 222   2,2% .

lex

----------


## ve3kf

50    .   ,       ,               .  .

----------


## ve3kf

1         .      11(- )

----------


## ve3kf

.  -      23 ,   .  ,    . 
 ..    0,713  (   )
  1     0,700 .

----------


## Vytas

> .  -      23 ,   .  ,    . 
>  ..    0,713  ( ).


      - .

----------


## Vytas

> Vytas
> 
>     (  ?),    1       .
> 
> 
>    Fluke 177.   0,09%  DC.   1000 .     .


  100 ,     .


> DC  6000  .           ,   .


 .

----------


## Vytas

> 23    7,27  6,32 .   ,,,,       % .


 3484  3029. 
     ? 
 ,          ,   ?

   ,    .      ,     ,      ...   :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

455   3484     13%      .

----------


## Vytas

> 455   3484     13%      .


 ,     -      .  - ,   ,        . 
,         ,      .  .
 ,  ,    .   :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

.     :wink: 
           .   :!:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,:2400.   x 0,9(   )=2160.2160  1,41=3045.     .   ,     .


    10%?  8O   , ,         ,   .  ,     1 .    20 ,  20     10%  2400 .        ,    .

----------


## VA6AM

-  
   ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-20.   :  :

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-        TL922?
   ?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ve3kf

> -        TL922?


,     .  . 6    -922  ,   ,   ..  ssb  mode   3100 VDC     2500 VDC.   .      ,         .          %    .      .

----------


## ve3kf

> 3-    -50 - -140


   ?    380 .   2  .   .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>     3-    -50 - -140
> 
> 
>    ?    380 .   2  .   .


.  -50  ().
       .
  ,  3- -      ,     .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     .    12,6%  13%? 
>     1  ?    ?    . 
>   ,     .     2000.


     G3SEK safety resistor.    ,          ( , )       11    1 ,        .     ,    .
    ,    .

----------


## ve3kf

> 3-    -50 - -140!


  :Super:       -43  ?       ,,,,?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>     3-    -50 - -140!
> 
> 
>        -43  ?       ,,,,?


,     -140,       .
  - -43.
    -.
,     -     .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

To:*****
   ?   .  :wink: 
     -   ,  -    8.
     .    -5?
  -5,         .
-641... ...
    ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-   .
      /  ?

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

-  .     *****.

       -  .

     ,   ** ,  ,  .     ,              .
   - (  ) -  -       -     -    -    -    -   -   (  ).

     ,   ,   ,     ,   -   .

     ,    .         .
     ,    .            ,     .    .

      ,        ,    ,   .

     .
   -   -    -    - **  -   (   )   -   -   (   ).
      ()  .    **,                .    . 

73! , 8.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

5 -  .      2- 81,   ,  102,  820.   .   (   -   )      1... - , 6... , 8.. - .       . (  ).

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

.

          ,  ,  ...    ""      2 .  .

----------


## Vytas

> 0,5  0,5   ,  12,6%
>    1    0,75  ,  13%
>     -922 13,3 
>                                              18 .


2000  ,       ,     .   0,5  0,75         1,2%  40. ,    ( . ,    . .) .         0,4%,   .
,           10-12%.   100,     . 
 ,       .  .

----------


## Vytas

> 380 .   2  .   .


   ,   ?     ,       ? 
    3 ?      .
        .

----------


## RT1O

.
    8       .
   2900
    600   2600
   1.3   2530

        100,      2680

    .

----------


## r4fk

,    ,     ,7 .  :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     ?


    .    ,      0  100 - 150 .         500      .  500   750     1 %

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     .    ,      .   ,          .


     .        .     .     ,   .

----------


## RT1O

.
     ,       .

      ,      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-  -5.
 - 2500 .
  - 1,2 .


  ,     
     .

----------


## ve3kf

> , - (   ).


    ,      ,      .     .     ,   ,        :Laughing:  
              100 .    .

----------


## ve3kf

> -  -5. 
>  - 2500 . 
>   - 1,2 .


  ,  ....  ,     UK3XAB   2      .  .

----------


## UA9JES

.    .
     .
   .
    .
    ?
73!

----------


## Vytas

> , ,        ,   207   .      115-120 . 
>               .. 
>         .. 115 .


, !


> 205 - 207 , ..  ..    220-230 .       205 -207  227 .


    .      10%,         10%,      10%  .

----------


## UA9JES

> ?    1500 ,     .. Roe   .


, .
       .       (   ) .       23  47.              .
      .
   ,     2,3 ,  6   390 ,     2,5 .

----------


## VA6AM

,

  -35  .
   5   ,.          .
 ?
  ,    ,   ?

----------


## VA6AM

-35

 18 , ,          1.8 .

  ?
    .

     ?

http://foto.cqham.ru/showphoto.php?p...0&ppuser=12011

http://foto.cqham.ru/showphoto.php?p...0&ppuser=12011

----------


## ve3kf

> .       (   ) .       23  47.              . 
>       .


 ,
   .       ,  . .      .              . 
    11 ,      , ..          %.

----------


## ve3kf

> .


   -35         +  .  5,5 . 
      .          . 
     .    ,     .     . 
    5 . B2B    1      160( )   6        .

----------


## ve3kf

.    - .

----------


## ve3kf

,      .  3400     2800.      1500 .        CQ WW RTTY.       -922.     ,    .    .

----------


## DL2BDA

> 8 ,     28     (      8-75,   20-330


              ?
     -  -60,-160,      - 20 ./   -35/-    ,   ,       -  -20.   ,   ,       .   .   - - 5-250/5.      500 /  1,5,   **  ,   ,  1000 , /

----------


## VA6AM

> .   - - 5-250/5.      500 /  1,5,   **  ,   ,  1000 , /


   1500   0.75

----------


## DL2BDA

> 5/6 ,     
>   20/21


             .   , ..  ?/  ) ,    .            .
      .  ,, ,          . ( ) 10.     ...
  - 5,   ,        .

http://ha8du.ham.hu/kondenzatorok_ger.html

----------


## DL2BDA

> ,   ,


   ?   ?
-   .    ?
  V6   7,  ...?
 ,  88-90    RL7LBJ.
73!

----------


## DL2BDA

> D2E097-CB01-12,   150% ,


      .,         .      ,       .     ?          ,       .      ( ?).
    ,    .    ,  ,  .
     ,    ,  .   ,        ( )    (  )   .  ,     ()         .        ,              .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -DL2BDA
> 
>    .   - - 5-250/5.      500 /  1,5,   **  ,   ,  1000 , /
> 
> 
>    1500   0.75


, !  ,  50    .
,   ,            -   .   :  :  
     "C  " -   -35.
     ,  ,  !
  ,    50   ,   -     .

     1    (LW)    ,              -    .

----------


## rv4lk

,     ,      8...9 ,      ,    .  ,   ,           ,     ,   .      ,    .    ()  1 ,      8...9       470,     680 ,    450 .        470  (680).  ,      ,    .     ""    ,  .   ,      ,          (470  680 )  .  ,    ""  680   4 ,  ,      .    2800  3150 ,  8  9   350  .   470    ,        .  ,   .           .             .
RV4LK

----------


## UR3IQO

> ()  1 ,      8...9       470,     680 ,    450 . *       470  (680).*  ,      ,    .


   ,  ,     ,     ,    ,  10         (     6804)...

----------


## rv4lk

To zr-71, sov1178
      ,        470 .  ,       ,  .      .  ,   ,     ,  ,  .  ,      ...
 . , RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

:   ?      .     -       Q     E / n.   , Q = C* /n.        ,       Q = C*/n.   n. ,       
       Q = (C*/n)*N = C* .
         ,    ,         C* .  ,  ,     .      .     .
 . , RV4LK

----------

, !

    ,  ,  ,   ,  ,  : Q=C*U*U/2.
  100    3   450 .
  100    300   4,5 . , 10   100 ,      300 ,    45 .
    3    10 .
,      ,  10   ,    ,      ,  ,       10  .

73s  RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## rv4lk

To UA9AM
!    ,        .   ,       .   ,    ,  ,     .     .        . 
To *****
        .     .
P.S.      ,     ,    ,   .
 . , RV4LK

----------


## RA3TT

> To UA9AM
> !    ,        .   ,       .


           ,     .
Q = C*/n = Q

----------


## rv4lk

To RA3TT
!        ,    ,    ,   ,     ,  .        :      ,     n ,  n  . 
    ,   ,    n.       ,   n  .
To UA9AM
!     ,        ,  :    ,   ,    .       n.
  ,      ,   ,    n.
 . RV4LK
P.S.          ,         (, ),         , 
 ,  ,  , .      ,     .

----------


## Vytas

> ,     ,      8...9 ,      ,    . << >>   ()  1 ,      8...9       470,     680 ,    450 .        470  (680). * ,      ,    .* << >>   ,      ,          (470  680 )  .  ,    ""  680   4 ,  ,      .    2800  3150 ,  8  9   350  .


    ,   *  ,   *     2000  .    ,  ,     ,      1   10        15  10000,       ,        ? , ,   ?       . 


> ,        470 .  ,      ,  .      .  ,   ,    ,  ,  .


     ,         ?           ?     8O 
,          ,   , .  , .    ,     ,   .   (    - )       .     .

----------


## Vytas

> P.S.          ,         (, ),         , 
>  ,  ,  , .      ,     .


        .      ...

----------


## Vytas

> :         ,           ,   .
> ,      ( :         ),   , ..       .               ...


,    .           ,        .      ,          0,8-0,9  Umax.
      ,      .            .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> OFFTOP -   UF-5408, , 4 .   -         . .


 UF-5408 - *700*   3 .
      ?

  .
     ? 
,     .  :wink: 
 .
R ()=PIV x 500 
PIV - .   .
  () - 0,5...1 .
     -35      - *1N5408*
 700   3 .
   +3000     
 - 10 , 50 .
      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

[quote="UR5SAJ"]


> ?
> 
>  - , 2100 - 2   ,  , 2  -71.


 .
U.  1,41
2100  1,41=2961/700=4,23
4  . .
----------------------------------
  "44  ".

  .
 -   2-71   ?  :wink:

----------


## ua3pf

..
     (  )   U?  ?    ?
  I   ? ,      ,  ,       ?  .

----------


## ua3pf

.
  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .
>  -   2-71   ? 
> 
> 
> 
>   10  220100 -  -  .


 .
  -       3- -50,           - .
    ,  ,       -49.  :wink:

----------


## Vytas

100 ,  5 .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

***** :
* - ,       .* 
  ,           , 
 ,    .  :x 
  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>   .
> 
> 
>    - .  :wink:


   . 
  ,    .
73!

----------


## UR3IQO

*rv4lk*

 E=(C*U^2)/2   :Wink:  ?      ...

----------


## UR3IQO

> U?


,        .              -    ,    . ,       -    ...        ,   ,  ,  ,    Alpha  ACOM...

----------

> ,  , ..            (    -      !!!).            ,                .


, , ,    :Laughing:  
   ,           -    , ...    (    )       ,            .     "  "  .
   ,     =          -   .     ,      -      .

..,    :
1.           () .
2.    =       .
  =  ,   ,    .

73s  RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## rv4lk

To sov1178
!       ,    .    ,      .       ,        . ,    .   SSB  CW.          ,      .         ( ) . ?   .    ?  .  (,  )? , , ,   ,   .     ,    .
 . , RV4LK

----------

> U?


    "  "   :Smile:  
                " "     -81().      :
- -,          , ..     , , .
-  ,       .     .       , ..  .
  ,    ,  ,   .             . ,           ,    ,     ( )      .    ?   :      .   -  :        ,    .      (    -  ),  ""  .
   ,          :
-   , ""     .   5,1+/-2 .   ,      .
-  (  )    . 

73s  RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> [/b]      ]      
> -  ,       .     .       , ..  .


 -  .  ,    73.
   .
  , :
1.    (   , ..     ). 
2.         . 
3.       ,     . 
4.       . 
5.  . 
6.  .
7        .

 73 (1-2)    :
1.  .
2.   .
3.     ,  3. 62,  4.12.
4.      ,      .  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

73! , 8.

----------

> -     .        20-25% ,    .   /       ...


,        :Smile:  
      ,       ... 
   ,   -   ""?  -        .     ...
 ,        ?     45 ,  .
    ,           :Laughing:  



> http://www.highvoltageconnection.com...che-diodes.htm


   ?    !    ,  .

73s  RG9A/UA9AM

----------

> 73 (1-2)    :
> 
> 1.  .
> 2.   .
> 3.     ,  3. 62,  4.12.
> 4.      ,      .


  :Super:  
  -73  65  ,        :Crazy:  

73s  RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## ew1mm Gary

3000 .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

* :
30        .
  180        .*
   .
 180           
     .  :wink: 
  ,        
        .
     - 40...60 ,   
      .

----------


## Vytas

> 


http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...RON/R5000.html
    200mA.

----------


## UT1US

, ,   81.


> 200mA.


     ,  .  ,

----------

> 2100  1,41=2961


UR5SAJ        ?

----------


## Vytas

> Vytas
> 
>     200mA.
> 
> 
>      ,  .  ,


     HV05  V07. V05-12     3USD.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...I/HV05-06.html
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe.../FCI/HV07.html

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> [/b] ]
>   ""       100   5 .   ,    200  .     , -          ...     90          (. ).


, !
  .         ,      ,      .
       ,    - .     .        .   ,    ?        .              .   .  :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy: 
   ,      .

**   30    ,            .

73! , 8.

----------


## Victor RV3BY

> 30    ,            .
> 
> 
> 
> 73! , 8.


  :Very Happy:

----------

> .   .





> 30    ,


 ?

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> EW1SW[/b]      ]
> ! 
>     :" U. ,         ,     " ? 
> , ,    ,       ?


   .      .         .  ,   .      ,   .
        ,       .     .
-,         ,   1500  ,   .




> EW1SW[/b]      ]
>  .   2  619, 652    180 ,  . 800  ,  ""  4-5 .,   . 
>        ?


    .    ,   . :wink: 
** .     ,         ,     ,   .

     .  ,  ,          ,   0,05 .         ,   0, 0008 ,  ,   ,      . ,   0,001, ,            ,  ,    .  :Super:  

          ,         ,   **.

        :

1.   -    . 
      , (     )         ,  ** , ..  ** .

2.       . (     ,    ).
        ,   .

3.   ,  .
  ,     .

.    ,       .

       .

    ,      ,     .

**   400600         74,  ,  , 271   .  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

73! , E8.

----------


## EW1SW

*Serge A. Pasko* :

   .
,   ""    :



> 1.   -    . 
>       ,


-         ( 4  817 )     ?




> 400600         74,  ,  , 271   .


      .

73! ,EW1SW

----------


## UR5SAJ

> UR5SAJ        ?


  ,.

----------


## UR3IQO

> :     ,    (  -   40- ),     ,     .


-      16 (     :Wink:  )...




> OFF TOPIC
>  ,  , ,      -


 ,      ,              ,        ...       :Rolling Eyes:               . 

     (     :Wink:  )   , ,      ...

          avalanche diode,       ( ,     ):

*In "HV Rectifer Tube Replacement with Silicon Doorbell Rectifier Modules",
bulletin N130, 1967*
"Voltage equilization across individual diodes in each doorbell is provided
by the controlled avalanche behavior of the individual junctions and the
close matching of the PIV ratings of the diodes. The diodes behave like
zener diodes, with current limiting by those junctions operating at reverse
voltages less than their breakdown voltages."

"Transient energy during transition from conduction to blocking state is
safely handled with the high reverse pulse handling ability of the
junctions. Highest energy is supplied to part of the stack during reverse
recovery time. "

-----------------

*Quoted from "HV Silicon Rectifier Stacks and Their Applications", Mullard
Technical Communications #110, March 1971 (Mullard, Philips, Amperex - were all similar then):*

"When diodes are used in series in a high voltage rectifier stack, there
are two main sources of transients. The diodes will encounter transients
from the AC supply, and also transients will be generated inside the stack
itself as the diodes start to conduct after the negative half-cycle of the
supply. The diodes will not begin to conduct at the same time, with the
result that, depending on the inductance of the circuit, very large reverse
recovery transient voltages can be applied to the diodes for very short
times. Avalanche diodes are able to absorb these commutation transients,
but non-avalanche diodes require equilizing resistors and capacitors to
ensure that the diode ratings are not exceeded. Thus the cost of a HV stack
can be reduced by using avalanche diodes since the ancillary components are
not required."

*"Power Semiconductor Handbook", Semikron International"*

"Avalanche rectifier diodes can be used the same as normal rectifier diodes
in a variety of circuits but, due to their insensitivity to short term
overloads in the reverse direction, the use of overvoltage suppressors can
be avoided. In particular,* avalanche rectifier diodes can be connected in
series without the use of static or dynamic voltage sharing networks*."

    ? 

,  , ,  ,   ,   ,    ,   ...

----------

> (     )   , ,      ...


  :  :  
    ,      ,    . ,   : ,   ! ,      . ..  "   ".  ,    ,    -     . 



> avalanche diode,       ( ,     ):


,       ... ,     ""   :Smile:  
  = (    )  :     .      ...
,     :
1.           ?
2.           ?
              . 

    . . 

 ,    - ,     ?          3; 5;  . .

73s  RG9A/UA9AM

----------

:Evil or Very Mad:  

    ,   :



> (       ,  ,   )   ???    " "            ...


  ,   ,     ,   ...      ...                 ,   .     ,        .
  :



> ...


sov1178,             ,   .




> , ,          :wink: ?


   ...
 ,         .   ,  ,  . ,               . , ,     .

73s  RG9A/UA9AM

----------


## UT1US

!
     ,    .  . :пиво:

----------


## Victor RV3BY

:Very Happy:  
 -       ( ,  39-1)    3-5 ,   (      ). -         .
               ,  "" .

----------


## ua4dt

Victor RV3BY
.       ,      ,          ,   .  ,  1kw   ,-   .   -81  ,     . 
UA4CDT, .

----------


## ra3afn

> -81  ,     . 
> UA4CDT, .


            ,      5-  10-  20-  ... .

----------


## ve3kf

> 


  .      V420LA40BX10.           5k Premier.

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    .


   ,    R    50   .

----------


## Vytas

> ,   .      ,    ,    .    . .... 8O


        Roe.

----------


## ve3kf

Roe       .

----------

,.

----------


## rv4lk

To EW1SW
!        633.   :          .     " ". ,        350  ,        -81.        ,      .    40 /,   ,      619,         641.          ,     .    ,    .        .     . ,     ,   ,    ""   .
P.S.      -81     750 ,    3000 .          .
, RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

,               .   , ,     .   ,      .
, RV4LK

----------


## UT0YO

> ,               .   , ,     .   ,      .
> , RV4LK


    ,               :Sad:

----------


## Alex UT4EK

!    . ,   ,              . ,         . 
          ?   , 
   ?

----------


## rv4lk

,      (   )       10...15  .
, RV4LK

----------


## ew1ba

To All:
     -81  633  69.
U=900 .
      633.
     - 50 .
     .

  , 8.
        633?
   ?
73!
EW1BA, .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>    633  652,  - !
> 
>   300    .
> 
>  ?
> 
>  ,        .
> ...


,      633    
  . 
     220 . *
 :
  110        110.*
  ? :wink: 
 50   ,    - 220 .
-   .
, 8, ,    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

2- 619        
    ,    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm
>                       .   ,   ,       .   ,                    . ,   ,    .        ,       ,    ().


 -155, -140  .      
   60- . 
     ,   ,       .
      .
    .   .

----------


## Victor RV3BY

> ,   ?


  - .    ,     .
  -       () .            - .     .
 60-      -      .

----------


## CHACK

> - .    ,     .
>   -       () .            - .     .
>  60-      -      .


+1
   100 %.     .

----------


## UT1US

> ,      633    
> 
>   . 
> 
>      220 . 
> 
>  :
> 
>   110        110.
> ...


           .        .    633    900 ,       ,        ,    ,     .         81,    .  633  ,652  , 81 ,   850 .      .        ,     .

----------


## UT1US

, 633  1979           .    ,    .     ,        5  817 652.        633. 633     , ,2   ,      .  450  12 ,    1150 ,         1150       . 633        40-50 .

----------


## UT1US

50   ,      10  usa.   6      , -   81  -400       850  ,  633 .  633    ,       81    ,   652

----------


## sr-71

> 622     RV4LK?
> -   ?


=
.
+     .
+      -81.
+  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

+900 ,   EW1BA, .
     633   .
 ,   . 
     .
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## manul

> +900 ,   EW1BA, .
>      633   .
>  ,   . 
>      .
> 73!
> EW1MM.


  .
 633      300,
     ...

----------

1200  633  .    .   .   652,      . EL82-  ,  .

----------

-3  470 450.       ,        .     ,        ,       .

----------


## rv4lk

.     ?      633    (  ).            .  ,    ,               .     ,        ,   ,   ,        .     300 ,     +/- 7%.     750  ?   ,         -81       .
, RV4LK

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -3  470 450.       ,        .


      . 
 ,     .
  633   .

,   .
      .




> 633  .


  ,       .
EW1BA       
      R/C .

----------


## EW1SW

To*sr-71* :




> 633  .


    .   EW1BA,EW1MM.
 EW1BA  ""       ,   ,  .
   (633,619,641)          (R)   ()   ""  ,    (100 - 150 ).  ,     - R + n  (100 - 150 ), n -  .-.
     R       ( EW1BA  R= 68 ) 
                       "".
  (R)       , ..        .

73!

----------


## EW1SW

To  ** :




> 


      , .
    "    "?
      ().           ,     .

     ,      . .

73!

----------


## EW1SW

** :




> ?


   ,  -  ...
      2   619  652.   - -36.    1,2   -81 - -137.

73!

----------


## sr-71

.
     ,  
      ...."download.p  hp".
  ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*  EW1BA     .*
     .

de: EW1MM:
     +900 , 
    , EW1BA. 
 ,      -. 

*EW1BA:*
_"    633    
  ,    
  R. 

 R     633   
        -81. 
   ,      
   10%    , 
     900 . 

     633  25 . 
      R  45 . 
      R  
    633"._ 

73! 
! 
EW1MM.
P.S.         *.spl*.
 - *sPlan, v.6.0.*
,     !
        .  8)   :!:

----------


## R6KA

> ,         -81       .


 !
,   750 ?
73!

----------


## rv4lk

!
     -76   -161.
, RV4LK

----------

,    .    ,  ,  .           ,         .      .      .   ,   .      .        ,  ,    ,     . . .     .     ,     ,        ,     ,    "" ,     .    .      .   .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-35          -  .
  ,  U=3 , I=0,8        , 
      100%.
http://gs35b.com/

----------

,     .   ,        -35     ,  DL2KQ.          .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  ,    ,     . . .


  -35    .  ,    ,      .. 80 /.          .    ?

----------

,  ,  ....  :Very Happy:  


> , ,       .


    ,  , .

----------


## ve3kf

,      .       -35.

----------


## Volandus

> .
> 
>         .
> 
>   ,    .
> 
>  .


  UHF.    .

----------


## VA6AM

UHF,  ...

----------


## VA6AM

100    ~0.4   

,    ,         , 

-2  ,  
   ,     

   ( 3   0.8-1)  RTTY   ,        120     ,   .
     ....      .

   QSO -   

   ,  


  ,      200 ,          .
    47 Dba,       ,      .

----------


## RX3M

RA1WT . 
  -78,84.-  3     . 
 5.    12       .
 :Very Happy: B12032V12HS        12 V 0,65 A
Made un Taiwan

----------


## RX3M

2 ua3pf
,  , .  .
73!rx3mb

----------


## VA6AM

> -  ?   
> -2...   .  
> -2    ,    .
> *118 /* .
>   ........?
> **    3...5  .
> ,      , 
>    (   )    
>     ,  -2.


    ,   ,    .
-2 , .

  ....
    ,   300-400 3\    4000  .
     60 ,   
 ,  0.4    ..  ..  .
   ,   , ,  .

 ,         ,  .
      , .
      ...

   100           ,.    .
ACOM    ,       :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

,

----------


## VA6AM

> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg...yString=2c647a


        ...  ?
   ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,


  , ..    .
   -2,           .
 ,   ,  ,   (18...40 $) 
,    ,    
   .
  ,             .

  ,   ,      ,   .
,  . 
        .
  ,   , ,  ,  .
     ,       . 
  ,    ,     .
,          ,    .
          . :wink: 
EW1MM.

----------

,    ,     . ,  ,  .

----------


## VA6AM

> .      ,      EBM Papst -      ,         100%     .  
>      ?


     :  ,    
http://www.ebmpapst.com/en/contact/l...48.php?cId=139
      ?
   -  ...    - .
RL3BM ,   .
 .           .

----------

,  .    ,   .
 -101-() , ,       .

   0,252.0 . * ,   ,     800   .   200   -.*
         .
               .
      1000    2     200  5000.
     1000   10%    80% .
      1,5%.

* 3-5- .*
5-        ,         ,    .
 5-     -81,  .
 5-     3-  4-  ,       ,   -    L1    L2     313   1, 2,     4 .
          .
     3-      14(  17)  16,  2-             12   1- -    14, 15,  16, 17.
    2-    L1, L2.  1-  2-        ,   3- -.
       2.

----------

.

----------


## UA9JES

> :  ,    
> http://www.ebmpapst.com/en/contact/l...48.php?cId=139
>       ?...


,  245$,   10 .

----------


## ve3kf

> ARRL RU?


ARRL Round UP.  66000 , 681 .

----------

-81   R2, R3,   2  3.
        4.
   ,    1-10,    ,       -81     .
              1    18.

----------


## UA9JES

,   .    ,    9    .

----------


## RK1AT

to .
    PA         . ?

----------

> to .
>     PA         . ?


 ,    .    .    ,   .   ,  ,  ,  .  ,    -140 , .    , ,     ,      .   ,         -101-    ,   ,      ,             .

----------


## RK1AT

,     !  :Very Happy:   ,   .   ,    ,     !  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHACK

> ,     !


        .            ,        ,        ..  ..        .      ,            .           .

----------

> **,    2 (   )  ?


,  .   . ,   .    ,      2 ,  3                 1    R21 4,7 .      ,   22, 23   25, 26,       
1  5, 6     3 -50(, )
*  4 (2.068.039 ).*                     (-      70     ,  18 .    3-   ,   20 )     313    1, 2.
  1  2   ,      L1. 
,        1,   1  2-     ,     L1   ,   3  -       313   2   .
                 ,      0,25  1       .
 ,   ,  1 2-      2  3    1.
 L2     ,    ,   1      1,2,3.



 75   ,   .,     .

----------


## sr-71

> ( ) 5 (-91143) W=18   18    .    0,31 D  = 60.


=
  -102 (, 2, 3)    ?

----------

.  -        -43.    .  2 .
   -140.   200  3 .       .    .    380.
- sov 1178    .                .     .            .     .
    .

----------


## Vytas

,    1      ,   1 . 
:     ,         ?

----------


## Vytas

> ?


            ,    ?      ?

----------


## Katran

!    .        .   633  2-619?  2-71

----------

,   GS-35B    .

----------

> ,   GS-35B    .
> 
> 
> 
>    ...


    ,      ,            .   ,   ,      ,       .

----------


## RK1AT

> ""


C,       -  ?     1      -100%    
   .    ,   !

----------


## CHACK

> .


 .          20   ,     -35,        .     .         ,       .  :Very Happy: 
       ??       :wink:

----------

> "" 
> 
> 
> C,   
>    .    ,   !


  !    .  ,  .  ,         , ,    .     .     .
,    20-HB, 15-5  , 80-    .  - ,   .
  ,    ,      ,      ,      ,     ,   .
    ,     ,      .   , , ,       ,  ,   .

----------


## RK1AT

**
   ,      ?  ,             . ,  400-500     ,       ,   , ,   1,   ""   ,    !

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> .


http://foto.cqham.ru/showphoto.php?p...00&ppuser=3508
      -35 (0,8  2800)   ,   .   :Very Happy:  
     ,     .
  ,   CHACK,          .
   10     .  
-----------
P.S.
    (  )   ,         .  120  4      .

----------

> ,    ,    ,     . 
> 
> 
>        ..     .


  ,   ,    .    .
 ,     .    -71 ,      .   , , ,          ,     ,      .             10,    , ,                       .        ⅅ.  ,  ,     .     ,    - ,  .              .
  .    .  ,  , , , ,  " " ,  -71  -81.  ,  .      .   .  - . . 
     .     -81. -    ,   ,  ,    .     DL2KQ.   .
    ,    .          .                 ...                 .      ,     .     . 
   ,     ,    ,   500-600,            ,   ,       ...,           .   ,   .
               ,        .     ,      ,     ,     ,       .          ,                 .     ,           ,               ,          ,    ,   ...    . -  .             ,   .   ,  ,        -      .
      .    ,    .      . 
   ,   ( ). .
            ,    .

----------


## CHACK

> ,   ( ). .


  ,  ...   .

----------


## Vytas

> 1  -35  
>  1500


 1   1,5    ,   100   150 .     ,  1   ?     .
,        2   .   ?

----------

> -35  600      .      35 ,   74 .


   ( ) .   600 ,   -35     .
 - 36 .   - ,    ,   -74.   .      .
      1000 ,    - 600 .
      -74,      1500 .    .    (   -74) .      .
 , -35   600   .
   2-46 ( RZ3CC,        ).    , ,   ,   2-11.  ,   -   ().    ** -35.       ( )   . 
 (   )     .     -81, -74,  -43.   *-35*,  .  ,   .      .

P.S.  -74, -43, -81,  ,     . ,   .     .   .     .
  ,  -35    -31  2-46.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

RZ3DK
,  ,       200_300   35           ,       .     ,     .

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
> 1  -35  
>  1500   
> 
> 
>  1   1,5    ,   100   150 .     ,  1   ?


 
50   500   :Very Happy:

----------

.
  .          .         .    74   1.     . -      .       2 .    .
       -654 .   35  2.   . 1.3 .      700.
   1.3 . 3. .    .             .          .      .    .    .
  800.

----------


## ve3kf

> .         .    74   1.    .


   ,    .   ,  ,   . 
     74   .   UA1DZ    29 500 .     .     .   ,  ,     2 7  1     ,   ,       .      , .

----------

> 1  -35  
>  1500


 ,    ,   .     .




> ,





> ,     ,


,    ,   .       . ,   ,  , ,  , ,   ,      ,      , ,       ,      ,  .



> 


   : ,  ,

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

un7lg



> 50   500


   ,            -  1 .  :Very Happy:  
  ,    100  150   1000  1500.
--------------



> ...


         .
+         .
       .
 :
 - ,    ,        .

----------

> .
> +         .
>        .


    ,     ,  ,        .          .  :Laughing:   :  :   :Laughing:   :  :   :  :   :  :

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> .


   -    ***        .
,        . 
   ,        ...

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>   ,     ,       
> 
> 
> ,    ,   .       . ,   ,  , ,  , ,   ,      ,      , ,       ,      ,  .


 - RTTY  
      ...  ,?


-35  , ,  
.  
   ,     

   ,   
   ?
?  :Super:

----------


## ua3pf

PA  (-43)+144(-74)     :
http://www.planetafoto.ru/share_galleries/data/196434/

----------


## RK1AT

> 


       144   JH2CLV   74.
http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/~jh2clv/gu74b2mmaking.htm
           ,  ..   .
  ,     ,         !  :Super:   ,   ,      ! 

http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/~jh2clv/index2.htm

----------


## ve3kf

> -35  , ,   
> .  
>    ,


  ,     -35 - . .   ,       ,     30 /.              . ,        .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.   -35   ,   
**      .
: , .

----------


## DL2BDA

35 /  271/      -- 2.     ...         -..       ,          ?
        ,  ,       ,   ...
    ?    ....?      ,   ,     ....
 .  /   /..

73!

----------


## ua4dt

ACOM 1010.     ?
.
.

----------


## CHACK

> 35 /  271/      -- 2.     ...         -..       ,          ?


  ....
  :
1.  --    .
2.  -   .      -    ,   .         28 , ..    ,   ,   (  "")   .     ,          .

----------


## ua4dt

74 -      .   ,    .
.

----------


## ua4dt

RA0JV
2    ,        .   -       -    .     -   ,     -          -  ,    ,       .  -     ,        .
.

----------


## UT0YO

> ""  "  "-       -


 .     .     . .

----------

.

----------


## Chin

> ?
> 
> RA1WU   Leo


...     ...   :Laughing:

----------


## Chin

> Chin
> 
>  ...     ...  
> 
> 
>    ? 35?
>   ? 
>    ?


 ...
         ?  :Crazy:

----------


## UR5SAJ

- -     -1500,-2000    ,  -    :Super:   :Super:

----------


## Walkman

-  ""   :Very Happy:  
    -140 ....    - ( 20   ). ""      (   )  ,   80  160.   ,    ( 30 )       - , -  , ...     !!!    ?     ? ,  :  (      )   ( 2200 50)???  :Crazy:

----------


## Walkman

, !   :!:  -   ,     -    ,       . :Rolling Eyes:    -15  ,  ""   -74   ,   !  :Crazy:        :   2500   3.   10,     , -    .   300     :Very Happy:     -74 -      !   ,      ! - ,  ! (   ,    WSJT,       -     -    :Crazy: ,  "")       4800 - 360   ,    150,    650,  2500 (2650  ).   CN-101  1100. -    1:1. (  :  100   (WSJT) -56 QSO)    59+45-50       ,    -     2       :-),      ,   " "      13         ( ) ""         .  :Crazy:   -    BU2508   680,     -     50,     ,      -  -  -47,   (  ,  -90).     -         .  -  ,  !  6  (     "")-   !    -  !   -    !  ,    !  , !  :Crazy:  
 -  !         !     22002050.   :     30 !         ))))
    -      ,    . -  ,  .       "" - .  - 3000, 3 . RDXC   !     :Rolling Eyes: 
 -          12 1,6.  18 , ,   ,    3-!!!!!    !   !   DL2KQ -  !     - ,     ! , , ,   .     ,  .           . -   5000- .    (120120)  0,12-0,18,   1,6!  , ,   .   ,   220     200.   , ,    .  -   !    -2 (   !) -   !

----------


## rv4lk

To UA6GC
 ,     .  30   .    ,   ",  ".        .         -140,      -78.    ,    .    .   :  ,   ,  30.    ,     -78 -. ,  15-  2200 ,  3   25 ,    ,         2 ,        14 .  ,      , .       ,        .    DL2KQ    315.     UA6CA   UA6AQM,      .
, RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

To UA6GC
, ,    .    ,     .
       -140     ,      "",     -78.
, RV4LK

----------

> .   .    
> 
> 
>  .    ?


 !          ,  ,   ,      ,      .    -    ,        ,    ,   .  ,       :  ..  ..()..      .. . ..       .

----------


## manul

.
   ,  ,  .
 ,    ,



 , 41100,  ,   .
!!!
C     .

----------


## manul

,
  ,    .

 ,      .
    .
 ,     .

 .
RA9FMN.

----------

> ,    ,
> 
>         ,
> 
>      .


    ,      ? ,  ,  -.           .  :Very Happy:    4 ,   250,  ?   4       ,        2  ,       .

----------


## ua3pf

,  .
,       3000?
  1  1.
   max     -?
     , C.    .(+ - 100)2.
    :
http://www.planetafoto.ru/share_gall...31/#photoLarge
,   ,    ,   .

----------


## dtg

,   ...  :  :

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> 


.          10 - 1000,   - 3   ?

----------


## Draco Malfoy

- ,
   - 
   - ,   .

        -140 -   ,    .

    -     ,    !

----------


## Draco Malfoy

"   ."

>> done

----------


## RK1AT

> .


  140,   ,   .
  ,  -73   .

----------


## RK1AT

> -


  ,     ""  -5!  :Super:  
         -78.      !  :Super:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>    .
> 
> 
>   140,   ,   .
>   ,  -73   .


       .
   -140           1     .
 -140    .
      .




> -. ,    (   ) )))) ,    EW1MM      5!       .


       34 .




> Walkman
> 
>       -
> 
> 
>   ,     ""  -5!  
>          -78.      !


   -140,  1        .
 ,     301100 .
       ,        .
,      220  250 .
 .




> -      / .
> 			
> 		
> 
> ,  -   ?
>       ,     ,   -104...


   ,      -    .
     ,    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-81.
    , EW1BA,     
 633  69,    R 24...27  
    2 ,    ,  *5...6* .
    ,    
,     .
73!

----------


## ve3kf

> ,      .


     .     -  ,  .          .

----------

> -81.
>     , EW1BA,      633  69,    R 24...27      2 ,    ,  5...6 .


  -  !              .
1.            ?
2. ,        :        ?
3.         ,    ,    75-40  40...100     1000   ?

----------

> 3-  -     -    ?


   ,  ,           "  ",      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>    3-  -     -    ?
> 
> 
>    ,  ,           "  ",      .


 
   ,     ,    .




> .  ,   .
>    ,    ...
>  -81   .


     .    .
*-43*        .
   .    100     .

  ,     3-  -,    - -50 */ -140*.
    , .. -     .
   ,      3- -   ?
 ?

  :
*1* -     -  , ..    .. -   , 
   , UX5IW (. )         , 
    -43  -140.
*2* -     -,       - 400 !  .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,  20 .   ,     100, 0  2 .  .   .             .   ,  ,  .       -140   .  ,    ,   .        .
> , RV4LK


,           ,        !

    .
,           ,      .

         .
*   ,     3-  -  -140     ,      .*
  ,     3- -       .   :  :  

 ,   , 3- -  -140   ,     .
-      ,        - 100   2000   .      .
   - 400 .  !

     20 .    .
  2-     .
  ,     .
   .

 .
        -,     ? 
 ? :wink: 
 ,           
 ,       -  ,  .
       ?
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,  .  :wink:

----------


## rv4lk

To ew1mm
   -   -140       ,       .    ,        . 400 ""   . . ,      .      .        .     ,    .  ?     ,          700,      2000.   1000    -1, . ,          ,    .   ,    .  , ,     ,  .   ,       ,     -      180  240 . ?   .     .  ,  1600 .     :    ,        ,   ,  .        ,   -      .    ,      -      .     .
, RV4LK
P.S.      220           -140    ?  ,   ?   " "?  ,    ,    .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> ,  ,     .
> 
> ,   ,     .
>      3-     -140,         .
> 
>    ,  -        .
>    .
>      .
> 
> ...


   -140 -    .     ,     ,     .    ,   .      ,             .

    .

    .         .        ,     " "           -118    6-8 ,   ,,   2,4 2,     .    *400* .

T       ...    ,       !




> 1         .
>       -,     ,        ,      .
> 
>       ,     . 
>   100   3  (2 . ). 
>   50 ,        .
>    -    .
>  .  .


 .       .

----------


## ,

...     .
     ?
 , .
  : "  PA   "

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> . 
>    .
>   -      .
>    .
> 
>   . 
> **  -  -140      .
>          +3000      -35. 
>   .  . 
> ...


O  ....

        -...

          ,                -     ,     ...

     ,     ?

 ,             .    .  30 /    .

     .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,


  ,    .

----------


## rv4lk

To HFuser
    .      ,   .      7..10%     .       ,    - .
, RV4LK

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -140  , .  ,       ,    ,   .   "" :
>    0,2.           3400.      40,0  2           400.      100,0  2,    240.        1.          ,   ,      30  (   0,3)  .      -.               .       .
>  ,    -,          .      ,  ,      , .    UX5IW  ,  ,   .
> , RV4LK


: rv4lk
 ,           ,    !
      ...?
   . 
       2 .
     -    - 300    .

   -     ,     ,    ?  :wink: 
 .
   ,    .
 ,  .
!
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

: rv4lk
  ,     .  :wink: 
    .     ?
:
   .. - 0, 2         ?
    ,    .
73!

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> ,         -   .
>       ,       , 
>   , ,          3-  -.


  .

    25        .

   ,         .

            !!

      .    ,   .

    .

----------


## RK4CI

To Llll
 ,        220 ,,      .        ,      110 ,          220 .       .     ,     .     .        ,  , .          ,            .   220   ,       .              (   ),        .
  .               .          50      120 .      150 .         .          .     400  .    /.     ...  . 400        .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> . Draco Malfoy from Deutschland
>   -           .


   .

   -140  -   .  .

----------


## RK4CI

.      140              ,        .      .              .            ,   -.       ,    .   .           100.          ,              .        ,            .         ,      .          0,        ,       ,      .               .    ,         .     ,      .

----------


## EW1SW

*ci* :




> .





> ,         .     ,      .


     .
  -  ,   ,  .

----------


## EW1SW

> .      140              ,        .      .              .            ,   -.       ,    .   .           100.          ,              .        ,            .         ,      .          0,        ,       ,     .               .    ,         .     ,





> ,      .      ,      .    ,    .     ,    100%  .         ,      .     -        ,      .   ,    ,   ,   .          ,  ...    .





> . 
>   -  ,   ,  .


 *ci*, ,         .            :


> 


   :


> 


.
,   :


> ,         .


          -.         ?!
  ,         -  ,       .    -    ,    .
P.S.   :  QRZ  RK4CI ( .)  21.07.06 .. (!!!)      ! ( -   )

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> ! 
> 
> ,   ?
> 
>         (hi !),     ...
> 
> -,      ...
> 
> ,   ,      .    - .  ""          ,  ,     ,        ...  ,   3-    . 
> ,      ?      ...


   .   -     .  ,  ,         .    .  , .    . 

  ,     ....            Fantasy  8)

----------


## UR5SAJ

> Fantasy  8)


 ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> *Draco Malfoy* : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Draco Malfoy
> 
> ...


.       .

  -  ,   Draco Malfoy        ,   Fantasy ( , ,     ,   )          .

  ,    .               .

  .

,       ,    -140, ..       ,      , , .. .

     ,  , .. 25    ,   CEE 32          32                 .

 ,      , ..        .

     -   ? 

   , -  .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

...

    .     400     240  .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

- 6-8 KW.

   -140    -43  ,   ,  -43 .   2,6     1,5. .

  2,8 .

    -5  (,    -140    ),     6-7   .    ,     .    -43 ,    -140   .

----------


## admin

81-  3800           ,       50     .   ,     ,         .  -    ?    .       .

----------


## chief

UY1HY.         ?

----------


## UY1HY-home

> to UY1HY.       ?


   6

----------


## , ex UR5ZMR

*UY1HY-home*
   ,      .

----------


## Valery_RU6DX

> . 1:9,
>     R = 1 .     25 .
>     .


        -  ?

----------


## admin

> , ,    , ,   -    .
>      .     2030.   ,  ,   .   15   ,   10-  .  15   .
> 
> 73! , 8.


      .    -       .       .    ,     .  28 ,    .            :Smile:          -641 (),       .  ,            3- ,    ,         . ,            .         Q    .     1         ,   .        ,   -    . 
    - ,  -        760.   ,           .

----------


## UY1HY-home

> 9001000      5-10     .       ,    . ,


        ,     ,   ,     ,      .    ,    (  1)   750,    - 850 .   633        :Smile:  
   -43,  ,      , 1      ,  !
1-   
2-    DX   ,  
    +     hi-hi!

----------


## admin

.      .      ,   :

1)     1- . 3     2000HH. ..       .    .  ,     -      ,     5 .

2)        ,     .

3)         .      100 ,     () ,     ,     ,         .
4)    ,    ,    .     . 

    ,  ,                 .          3,     ,    ,   1.        0.5 (  ).      ,      . ,    -81         .     ,  ,     .    -80    81-,     ,   .

----------


## RU4UU

> 1 .  -80 .


    ?

----------


## ew1rt

...,        
      1.
,   (600)      ,    , ,   0.   :2420. , 460.,720.,125.,    ,25.  ., -190.
        600
   -160,     2. 
       ,..        1   ,    ?   .  . .

----------


## rz3gu

> ....,


      ....

----------


## yurr

.
  ,   .
    1.  ,    .      500 .  .      .        .    ?
73 .

----------


## yurr

.



> -      ,


?

----------


## RA1WU

.   75-49  47 4 :
     75-49             . 
       3?
    .

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## yurr

,      .    .  -    ?

----------


## VA6AM

100      1.2-1.3

----------


## UR5SAJ

> 652  65 ..    .


   - 30/   ...

----------


## ew1mm Gary

EW1BA         +900  
(*633  69*)       -81.
     300 .
 !

*EW1BA :* 
_"    633    
  ,    
  R. 
  - 24...27 .  5...6 .

 R     633   
        -81. 
   ,      
   10%    , 
     900 . 

     633  25 . 
      R  45 . 
      R  
    633"._

----------


## rw6hkf

D8 - D11?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 3-5   ,    .   ? 1200    ?


  ? 
  + 1200    . 
      920 ,   8  - FR307,      - 300 , 0,5 .
* :*
4 . - 470   400 ,  .
     - 240 , 2 .

   +900      - 50 .




> D8 - D11?


 .85    .
. .

_  :
1.            ?
2. ,        :        ?
3.         ,    ,    75-40  40...100     1000  _ .

 EW1MM:
_1)   -     , ,      .
2)           ._
3) ,   .

----------


## R9LZ

> 3 ?


 
  	9,56 - 10,5 
   	2000 
 2-  	400 
,   	100 
,  2-  	22 
   	30

----------


## VA6AM

,

 -   .
      .
  .

  ,   .
    "".

      .
   ,        160   .    2700,   3500.

   ?

,

----------


## rv4lk

""    ,   ,     ,         .   ,    .  .
, RV4LK

----------


## ew1mm Gary

""       20 .
          -  15  80  160     -35.

  -   .
   - 4  +   
          .
  !   :  : 
     . 
  ,     .

:       1...10 , 
           , 
   (  ) -    LM317 (12).
,     +26 .
73!

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ?    ,    ,          30%     .     -.  ,      .       . 
> , RV4LK


 .

----------


## R9LZ

> -71   1,5


  !
      ,     ,       ,  3 . -  ...
-   70-    -71 .   1800.      5- .   = 650    = 50 .       .  ,      .
!

----------


## dtg

> ....,    ....
> 1.      633,
>      ,
>      (hi!),    hi-fi .
>   -50   200  800 . 2-       2  .  .  .
>  , , EW1RT, .


_   .
       :
,   .
  .
     ._
(c  )

     ,     .   :  :    50   200 800?




> -    +900  -50 ?????


,.

----------


## R9LZ

> 2


   . 
,      .
     ?

----------

,       -     ,   .   ,      ?       ?           ?

----------


## dtg

> ....,    ....
> 1.      633,
>      ,
>      (hi!),    hi-fi .
>   -50   200  800 . 2-       2  .  .  .645  .   .
>    , . . - .
> ,  1-        ,  . .    ,   1-     ,   .
>   ,     618()
>    .
> ...


    ?     ?  EW1RT, ,   ,  . ,   .
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&&start=0





> -    +900  -50 ?????


   (EW1RT).    .   ,     .  - 642, 619.   50 .

----------


## dl4tnr

Hi Fi Contester c LP , EX8A.
        3000   1  81
    2.8         
  :
, ,  
       8      1.2     


____________________  ____________________  ___

L=2.4Ro,  -  .     .
 2-81  3.2 (2.4*1.3)  4    1.2...1.5.  1-81    2  ,    0.7...0.85.   .
____________________  ____________________  __________

----------


## dl4tnr

50

----------


## dl4tnr

.
    .     2  81           


____________________  ____________________  ____________
Hi Fi Contester c LP , EX8A.

  ,         .    :       .   ,  ,  ,   ,    .
     ,    ,           .

----------


## dl4tnr

.

----------


## dl4tnr

8      
      .

----------


## dl4tnr



----------


## dl4tnr

1976  
             .

----------


## Vic_599

2 rk4ci & dl4tnr    -UQ2LE.       ,     0.1  4.        100 ,   -50 35 K  2  2 . c          -  (-200)    .          .    ,   .   .    .
73!

----------


## EW1SW

*dl4tnr* :




> 1976 .,     UQ2.


,   .
*Vic_599*    .    -200,    , ..  .          (50-100 )         .      4-8%  .    ,   ,         ,   100      . 

      ,             .       ,  20-30 ,      .  :  ,  . (),   20-30 .(  !),   "" / .         () .

  -200   .        , ..    . (  )     "" .  - ,    .

  ,     .   ,,  . & . ( -, ,1984 ., .208-211).

,  !
73!

----------


## dl4tnr

.
                         .
          2        4

----------


## EW1SW

*dl4tnr* :

 !
,  ,      ,   .  ,   .
          ( ) , ,       ,..     .

             .   ,   -  (   )      !

     :           / .

73!

----------

.        .      1,6  ,        .  35      3  ,   ,  . ?

----------

,  ,           .,        .

----------


## UY3IG

*EW1SW* - 


> 66  300  ( 3   22 100 )


 -  ?

----------


## UY3IG

.    .  - . -   .

----------


## rz3gu

> .    .  - . -   .


   .    .   .
  ...

----------


## UR5SAJ

> 81 1.5


.

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ALBERT          
>   1.6     7.5 - 52 H.


1.    -    500 .
2.  .   ,  1.8    20 .

----------


## UR5SAJ

> 40


   ...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5SAJ

, 40  -   .

----------


## dl4tnr

*UR5SAJ*
___________________
     dl4tnr@ x,u

----------


## UR5SAJ

> *dl4tnr* :
> 
>    ,      .
>     ,    .        (  -!).
> ,   ,   ""  -81     1 . 
> 
>  !
> 73!


  :Smile:

----------


## UY1HY-home

> dl4tnr :
> 
> 
> 
>    ,      .
> 
>     ,    .        (  -!).
> 
> ,   ,   ""  -81     1 .


    ,    4-  .
..     .        , ..  4-     4-  .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

UY1HY



> ,    4-  .


         2 ,    .
             ,         .

----------


## EW1SW

*ur3iag* :

    -  3550 .
          -   50
,   
  :  3550  0,05 = 177,5 .
,  
 100   :  177,5 : 3 =59,16 . -        .

   ,   ,     (.  ).

----------


## EW1SW

*Oleg UR6EJ* :




> ,


     . ,   .
1.      ,- , -         .
2,       - "    +    ",   (  ).

----------

> 300w
>     .


       ,    2      130-,   .    ,    .,     .

----------


## Severus Snape

> .
> 
>    -140



   -  - ,       140 .

      , ,  .  :Wink: 

    ,  70 .

   .

----------

> EW1SW,   ,       100.


  .

----------


## RU4UU

> -
> 
>    3...30 .


 - ,  "   ",       "  ",     .  ,   ""   - .  ,       .

----------


## UY3IG

*Kuwalda*,     -   ""   "?"???                  -  .  ,      66 100     22 . 100.        R

----------

> *Kuwalda*,     -   ""   "?"???                  -  .  ,      66 100     22 . 100.        R


       , ...

----------

> ,DF3NP
> 
>        , ...
> 
> 
>           :    ,                3   EW1SW.    .   ,  .     .      .


 -     9- 10 .  :Embarassed: 
    ,          .

----------

> ,DF3NP
> 
>     ,          .
> 
> 
>    ,   ,    :     3   90 ,   1 .     ,           ?


.=90*1= 90. 
   R   U   , .  1/3*U,  U= 3*(1/3U),     3 = 90/3=30 .
    : 
P=(1/3*U)^2/R=30^2/R=30^2/30=30.
.= 30*3=90.
  !

 :       ,      P=J^2*R=1^2*R=1*30= 30.
.=90*1=90.  30*3= 90.
  !
   !

----------


## Artur

> -  .  ,      66 100     22 . 100.        R


, (  ),    . !     ,     ,   ,     (   ).... : ,          (  -   )              ... ? 
     , -     ,       ,         .  ? 
      -     ,         (  ,    ),  -       .  ,  ?  :Very Happy:

----------

> : 
> 
> P=(1/3*U)^2/R=30^2/R=30^2/30=30.
> 
> .= 30*3=90.


, !
*Artur*        .


> , -     ,       ,         .  ? 
> 
>       -     ,         (  ,    ),  -       .






> ,     ,   ,     (   )....


    .  ,  -   ,   :  ,    .  :Very Happy:  


> .


             ,     .       -.  :Very Happy:  Ѩ           ,         .  :Very Happy:

----------

,    


> EW1SW,   ,       100.


 *ur3iag* 


> ur3iag ():EW1SW,   ,       100.
> 
>   .


      ,           :Very Happy:        UR3IAD ,    3   100    300,     100 .   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Walkman

? U=I*R, P(W)= U*I, P=I*I*R,    ""  , ,  .  ,  ,  ,  -   -        ,  ,  :     - , ,    - . , ,    ,      . - ,      "".    -    ,    .   :Crazy:     - , .  ()      ""   ,     -  :-)   .       " ".   :Rolling Eyes:      ""  ,      :!:   :Super:  
      ,        ,  - , ,   .

----------


## Severus Snape

, .  :Wink: 

    ,   :-)

----------


## dl4tnr

,        
        380  10       1 380  2.6
  .               380 10 

     1    81

----------


## Severus Snape

.

,   ,   .

  ?

 ,  2,6   380 V        -80.

----------


## Severus Snape

.

        .

      .

----------


## Severus Snape

.

    .

     .

    10      !

    .

     .

  .  :Wink:

----------


## Severus Snape

.

  2,6     !   , ..  ,     .

,  ,  "VEB".

  :

      Rhode & Schwarz,    !

      -250.

 ,          .

----------


## dl4tnr

100-156Mhz    10

   ,   .
          ,         .
           ,                        .
         ..

----------


## ve3kf

> 


  ,     220 .        80?

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


        81,       700 ,   .     1400      .

----------


## EW1SW

*dl4tnr* : 

  -  ,  .
,    380   -         3-  .  (220)       .      .
  ,    (0,6 ).

   :
-     (220);
-        .  2000     0,5 .
       -71.

73!

----------


## Severus Snape

.

   ?

----------

> 


,      ,        :Sad:         2 .
     .
     .
  :      0,9  = 0,6362/,    2,52 = 4,985/.    8  .

----------


## R3DZ

> ""   -35 (U. 2000 ,   3000 )  Ic/Ia       Ic   30%  Ia,  **  .
> EW1MM.


   (27)  -35.
3000     .   2500  ,     ,       30%  ,      Ic/Ia   ,       3      . 
          -35 ,      2500  ,  3000    .
*    ,  2500      ?*

----------


## ve3kf

> -35 ,      2500  ,  3000    .


     35 . ,     2500 ,(     2000 )    ,    (      )     500-600 .   ,     .      - ,           ,     ,    .     3200 - 3400.       35.             0,8-0,9

----------


## Severus Snape

!

    :

  , -47  .

- . 5    .

   , 50 .

     .

  -              ,      ,   " ,    ."

   ? -    ?  Kak        ?

----------


## Severus Snape

> Severus Snape
> 
>   , -47  . - 
> 
> 
> -5  ???


.       :Very Happy:

----------


## Severus Snape

> *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				...    
> 			
> 		
> ...


      .

        .

,  .

   .    1500 ,    .

A    -47,  -  !

----------


## RU4UU

> 1500 ,    .


     1.000.000    **!!!  :Crazy:

----------


## Severus Snape

> Severus Snape
> 
> A    -47,
> 
> 
>    ""


   ? ,     -         ""    .

      ,     ,  .

----------


## ve3kf

> 7 , 35  ,   -       ,   . 
>     .


           ,   ,    25-40/       .     ,            ,    ,    .       RTTY . ,        :Very Happy:  




> , -47  . 
> 
> - . 5    .


   .    4 ,       9 - 10 ,     ,     5 ?   ..  :wink: 
 ,  5  ,     ? ,   5        2  ,        .      ,       5?    ,     .  ,   5   ,      .     .

----------


## ve3kf

> -5      .


5    ,     .
 47       . 100       5 .

----------


## ra3afn

> *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Severus Snape
> 
> ...


          ()   "",     ,     .

----------


## ra3afn

-5, -1. -110.   -46.   : - 65()-   65()-  -19()- -46(.)- -47(.).   -47   (   ),      ,                   .       .     .    ,         .             .   -    .          15-20   ,            3-5 -.  .

----------


## rv4lk

.     ,  :     .        , .    :     -140, -50,    -78.  ,  ,            .
, RV4LK

----------


## Pavel1335

> .     ,  :     .        , .    :     -140, -50,    -78.  ,  ,            .
> , RV4LK


  .  .    5- ,    -140.  .   ,  ,       :Laughing:  .  .   ,   .   ,  ,   .   ,  .      ,  . !!!
       .     QTH.

----------


## ve3kf

> . 
> 
>      ? 
> 
>    ,  ,   .


            ,       .   47     ,       .         3-4 ,     ,     ?  73. 



> , ,   .





> .


  140   10 ,    . Give up.
,     ,   ,       ,    . 
  140   ,     .
  .       .  , ,     . 
   73,     .    . :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

:wink:     -    ..     ,      .   ,  .      . 
    .

----------


## RU4UU

> .


! -        ().
   -   ,    ...

----------


## ve3kf

,       3 . 
       (   ).       .
  ,   47   4800 (    )   3000    600.       2,66

----------


## Vic_599

, ,    ,       -140.   -       "" -      3 .   "" -   .    "", -.     -     ".  ,           .       ,      .  - .    ""      , .    R-C-L, U.  11   .        3- .         - .    47.   ,      .       6 ,   3.    3  -  4.    100    .

----------


## ve3kf

> ""      , .    R-C-L, U.  11   .        3-


    ,    .  :wink:

----------


## Vic_599

2 ***** "    ,    "
   .              . 
  ,           .      ,         ,     " ".         ,  .    -  .    1   10  .   -    .    "",   (47)  . javascript**:emoticon(  ' :Crazy: ')

----------


## Vic_599

ew1mm Gary "  35    6 kV?"
  contesting.com   -84  3500- 4000   ,    2200 . 
         3500. ,       ,    .            (AB1).      ,  4CX1500     84. RL3BM   3300   . 
,       .  -  .  -  , -  .

----------


## ve3kf

> 3  20 .


    .    .

----------


## Severus Snape

> , ,    ,       -140.   -       "" -      3 . 
> 
> <...>
> 
>    100    .


   ,      ?

           -47:

http://rz3ah.narod.ru/photoalbum2.html

    ,         :

-    ;
-   ( );
    ,      , ,    -140   . 

-     -140;
-  , ,  ,  , ,  .

 ,  ,      ,      15-2  10 000 90.


        , ..   5     ,      .


 ,  ,        .

,    -        ,  -136 ( 163...)?

----------


## Vic_599

2 Severus Snape "   ,      ?"
    ,     (,       , ):
1.      .   ,     .
2.  ,       .
3.  40 /.         .   71.      , , , .
4.   95 .  ,       ,   .
5.    -            205 .   6   20 = 120 .   ,         .
5.     .    ,      .    ,   , . 
6.         .  P, PL   .
         10 ,       1.8 - 29 .         .  -140  3
  .    ,   1-3  5      .       5-10 ,         ,  ,    .     BIG BIG MONEY,  ,  .   ,      - , , .    ,        ,     ,  ,   ,  .

----------


## ra3afn

"   
        ".

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


  :Sad:  
  ,       ,    ,   , .       .
  ,     ,        ,  .            :Crazy:  
   QRZ.ru ,       ,  5   .      ,         :Laughing:

----------

> ?
> 
> 
>   
>   ,       ,    ,   , .       .
>   ,     ,        ,  .            
>    QRZ.ru ,       ,  5   .      ,


, !    ...  :  :   :  :

----------


## Severus Snape

> 2 Severus Snape "   ,      ?"
>     ,     (,       , ):
> 
> 
>         .  -140  3
>   .    ,   1-3  5      .       5-10 ,         ,  ,    .     BIG BIG MONEY,  ,  .   ,      - , , .    ,        ,     ,  ,   ,  .



       , .

  ,     ,   " ,    ...  :Very Happy: ".

 :        ,   ,      - , ..       (  ...),    ,      .





> 1.      .   ,     .


.     .




> 2.  ,       .


       ?

 , .




> 3.  40 /.         .   71.      , , , .


,       .

       , ..  .




> -            205 .   6   20 = 120 .   ,         .


     ??

    152,0 ,      ,      .       10 .

     ,  205 -   ,   .

   .




> 5.     .    ,      .    ,   , .


.        :Very Happy:  






> 4.   95 .  ,       ,   .


    ?




> 6.         .  P, PL   .
>          10 ,       1.8 - 29 .


,   .  -    -140    ,   .

       -47:

http://rz3ah.narod.ru/photoalbum2.html

     ,       .

----------


## Severus Snape

,

,   ,   .



igor.linoyskiy [at] rwth-aachen.de

  .

----------


## Vic_599

2 Severus Snape "     ,       ".
   .     ,    .
1.  .  .  ,   ,         (),    ,   ,       .  ,       (  )       .           10 -  .      2      20,   40.     ,     40 .    28 -21 .   -    .     ,    .
2.     . .
  .      (  )              .      .     ""  PA 10 .
    .

----------


## Severus Snape

> 2 Severus Snape "     ,       ".
>    .     ,    .
> 1.  .  .  ,   ,         (),    ,   ,       .  ,       (  )       .           10 -  .      2      20,   40.


       ,   .

      400   .

    20  5,    ?
            ,       .




> ,     40 .    28 -21 .   -    .     ,    .
> 2.     . .
>   .      (  )              .


.   ,     -140   ,     ?

  .    *****      109 .     15 .

  30-40     .

, ,               1-2  ?




> * * .     ""  PA 10 .
>     .


,  ....

----------


## ve3kf

> 152,0 ,      ,      .       10 .


 ,      .     2   0,7.
    ,   ,     .      ,     . ,,    ,, ,,  ,, ,,  -  ,,  ..  :wink:

----------


## Severus Snape

> Severus Snape
> 
>     152,0 ,      ,      .       10 .
> 
> 
>  ,      .     2   0,7.
>     ,   ,     .      ,     . ,,    ,, ,,  ,, ,,  -  ,,  ..  :wink:


,   .

,  15  2   ,     .
   0,7      .

 15  2,0   .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   , , , ,       .


 .          .            , ,          .     - -    ,     14   .   ,  .    .          .   ,  .  (, , ,    )  ..      .      ,   ,,,,  ,,,,  .   ,      ?        140   .

----------


## RU4UU

> ,


 .

----------


## Alex UT4EK

,  ,  ,  -   .       - -    .         ,     ..,  .         .         ?      ,   ?

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ,    ?


 ,    ?

----------


## Alex UT4EK

To CHACK. , ,       - , ...   - ...

----------


## ve3kf

> - ...


   :wink: 
   ,     ,      . ,   ,   ,         ,        .     2 - 5          4  5  .       . 


> ,        ,      .


       ?        :Laughing:  


> ,   , , , ,       .


    .   ,      .                 .           .  ,  ,      (   )       .        .   ..        .

----------

.
,  ,   ,            . 
     .             ,      .
            ,   .
     -3  -   .
,          ,   .
        ,      .

----------

, ,  ,       .
 30         1,   /    202,       ""    .
   ""    ,     ,    .
  ""     .
          .     "  ". 
  , ,  ,      .
   ,   , "  "   . 
     ,    - ,     ,     40%.
    .    .

----------

*         .      -    .*

* rv4lk*,  - -    .
  .       -   (DIN 7985-Z).      . , ,    ,   - .
         .
   .         !
     .

----------


## CHACK

> ....       ""    .
>    ""    ,     ,    .
>   ""     .
>           .....


     .      ,       . 
 ,     , ,  ,       ,   .     .

----------


## rv4lk

To DF3NP
!     ,     ,  - .    , ,  ,   ,    , ,  . .    ,       .    ,     .
    ,     .            ,   .  ,           ,    ,      .     ,   ,  ,     ,   - ,   .  ,         . ,       ,         .     ,    ,    . 
, RV4LK
P.S.   ,  ,   ,  !

----------


## Serge_UA0SC

...   ....    2 ... -.... -...    ...  )))
     -95...   ,  ... ,       ???
 ...
  ...
 , ,    
       75 6
 28 7
 3500   4  =6
2 400  =100 
 60-140
-190
-24
-0.6

 150
 120
  3

----------


## Serge_UA0SC

> Serge_UA0SC
> 
> ...   ....    2 ... -.... -...    ...  )))
>      -95...   ,  ... ,       ???
>  ...
> 
> 
>      ,   .  ?.  ,    ...


...  ... 
 ....    .. 
      ...    ,         ...  
     ...    ...        500  ...

----------


## Serge_UA0SC

> A        ?


...   ...   ... "" ...

----------


## ra3afn

5,       -47,       ""(  ).
   4,     16,          6.             -200. -100, -150, -50, -35   14-,      5-10  16-,   . .     -47.         15  -39( ).       20  -61()  75  -5(-   .

----------


## ,

.       .
          ...

----------


## Severus Snape

> -47.         15  -39( ).       20  -61()  75  -5(-   .


Thanx's !!!

More !!!

----------


## Severus Snape

*ra3afn*,

         -47.



.

----------


## R9LZ

C    !

----------


## Serge_UA0SC

> Serge_UA0SC
> 
>      - .... ,         ... ??
> 
> 
>       95  .        . Datasheet  ! :wink:


     ,          ... )))
    ...     ...         ...
   ...

----------


## rv4lk

5...10   ,     ...      .       . ?   , home-made   ,    ,    .   , ""   .    .    .   , .        ,  ,  ,   ,     .
, RV4LK

----------


## Severus Snape

> 5...10   ,     ...      .       . ?   , home-made   ,    ,    .   , ""   .    .    .   , .        ,  ,  ,   ,     .
> , RV4LK


, .

   .

"  , ""   ."

 ,            .
    .

          .

    .

   ,  ,  ,           , ..       ,  , ,     ,     - , , , ,    .

      -,   .

           Jennigs     1000,    500          .

     -47    *****   .

----------


## CHACK

-43,           (       ).     (  ).        -  .     .     ,         - 5 ,        10 .      (50 ),    ,               25%.       ,           .
              0 .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,           .


   ,-   , , ...,,
    .      ,     2       ..      ,      (50 )   50 .       .

----------

1  2   7
 ,    .

----------

1     U     (   ) Ja.
       .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,        ,       ,  -


 .     ,      .         .    .

----------


## CHACK

> 1     U     (   ) Ja.
>        .


    ,    .    -      1 .            . 
  -74 -     4     1   . ( 86 ,    ).

----------


## Severus Snape

A    ? . 

 -81  .      .    .

----------


## ve3kf

> 2 -  : 4160 Volt 0,45 A 
>   81     ?


 -  .   81  2800-2900     0,5 - 0,55  .

----------


## EW1SW

*dl4tnr* :




> 2 -  : 4160 Volt 0,45 A 
>   81     ?


      7   :
4160   0,45 = 1872 ();
 .    -81   - 0,8 
    (0,8)   - (1872 ),  :
- 1870 : 0,8 = 2340 (). - .
   : 2340  1,41  =  3299   - ,   !
    0,72-0,75.

  ,  !

----------


## ve3kf

4  ...      .   81  2900  ,     ,    .

----------


## rv4lk

To *****
  4000  -81  .   ,  ,  800,  ,   .
, RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

To *****
EX8A    ,       "".  1500 ,  ,    .   1200...1300.      .  4000   800 ?     ,              .       ,   .   ,  ,    ,    .    2000       800,        1,      ,     118-3.
       , , .   ,    ,          .
, RV4LK

----------


## ve3kf

> 4000   800 ?     ,              .


      81 5 ? ,        ,          81,  ,       .       1,5   4  ,      3 ? ?

----------


## ve3kf

> 1 ,   2, 3, 4?


     .   -     81,   3    3 .      2  . 73   3 .  :wink:   Roe   .

----------


## UN7JID

78(((
          ,    ...
  (    )
           ""
      ......  .
   ,        , ,   .
  ,     ?

----------


## rv4lk

To RU9CA, *****
 .     ,         1200...1300   81   .    .
, RV4LK
P.S.   -81    ,   .      5    ,       13,5     ,    , .       ,        .      ,        1,0 .

----------


## CHACK

> . ,       4     5.      7 .


  ....
 1500    0,1 % .
 7000    99,9 % . 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,               .


Otkuda eto? 
Limit Ua = 2.5 kv

----------


## RU9CA

> To RU9CA, *****
>  .     ,         1200...1300   81   .    .
> , RV4LK


      -            ,          ( )                 .        5 ,         10 ,    ...
                 .
      .  .   ,      .
  ?   -      ?
 :Smile:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.

----------


## rv4lk

,  EW1MM   - - . "    ,    !".  ,  ,  . 
1.         -81.
2.  ,     ,       .  .
3.  ,   R     ,    .
4.     ,     .        .
5.,       13,   
 -71.    ,    ,     .  .
6.  ?          ,  . ,    ,    ,   . ,     ,  ,    .
7.             .      . 
, RV4LK

----------


## Walkman

: -161. -78-  Ua = 2000, -74 - Ua = 600B.  74-          1.       ,      = )))
- , ""  -80.    "" )))) Ua   ,   5,    ,  ( ) ""    .     !!! )))        20     "".   ,   .   10 (    :-) ) 
,  ""   , "-"  :Wink:    ,  ,  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,  EW1MM   - - . "    ,    !".  ,  ,  . 
> 1.         -81.
> 2.  ,     ,       .  .
> 3.  ,   R     ,    .
> 4.     ,     .        .
> 5.,       13,   
>  -71.    ,    ,     .  .
> 6.  ?          ,  . ,    ,    ,   . ,     ,  ,    .
> 7.             .      . 
> , RV4LK


      ,        .
 :
_       ._ 

    ,      ,  ,    ,  .
     .

      ,     .
        ,  , .
       10...15  ?
    ?
       .

  ,       U  -43, -35,      ....
       -43, -35?
      .
 ""  -29   1000   -50  1500...1600        .

     . 
    , ,      ,    ,    ,  
 -       .

*rv4lk :
         ,  . 
,    ,    ,   .*
     ?   .
73!

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> [/b] ]     
> ,   -      633?


, !
 633     ,  .
 -.
,       ,   ,   ,             ,  ,    (  2 .)     .   ,  -  ,  ,     73.       ,    ,    .

  - ,   -  ,   .  .  ,  3. .    ,     .
  ,     ,      (  633),      (  -2) ,   ,    .    .   ,   600 ,   .   .   .      .

  .         81. 29, 229, 2-350     .

 .    . ,   .   ,    ,    ,    ,  . 71,    81.     . 

   ,  .   .
   ,        . ,      ,     .     ,    ( 10   )   .  1000.
  .    .     750.    .    ,   1000 ().  . (  2500).           IC756 (     ),   .

    SSB    ,   .   ,  900.     ,  .  ,     .    .     !!!  ,  !!!

73! , 8.

----------


## RK1AT

,        !

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko 
> 
>     ,    ( 10   )   .  1000. 
> 
>   .    .     750.
> 
> 
> ,           ?     ,        20,,       100 , 900 ,       ?         , RV4LK,            .      645,  81    ?


 . .   3,    (03) ,      (   59+60).
  ,      3- ,    ,   ,      ,    ,        ,   .  ,      , . ,   .
 ,  .      . .        .                  .

  ,  ,  , (    )   ,      .     .

             .             ,           -  .
    ()     ,  ,  ,    .
   .      =0 ,   . ,    250     .   .             .     ,      ,    ,      ,     .           1500  ,        .       ,  - 3-     .  .

           .    .        ,      .     ,   .  . 
   .           .

----------


## RU9CA

> 2,5    -     -81     .     -?


,    :Smile:   -  .             ""        .
  .   - -    .    ,   614  63.
            ,      . 
          ,      ,   .   -       . 20-50  . -81      .
       ,  =  ""    .
.. -          -81

----------


## CHACK

> ,     -  .             ""        .
>   .


  .       -81     ,      .....

----------


## dl4tnr

?
      220  
 34  82 100 100 
       128  2.6 
        )   15  .  
     Power Trans        15 .

----------


## dl4tnr

:Very Happy:  

     .

----------


## dl4tnr

75 80 %

            .
            (     )
       .     2   1,      .

----------


## dl4tnr

+200        .

----------


## ve3kf

> 75 80 %


   .

----------


## dl4tnr

:Very Happy:  
   Severus Snape      140 

2 
4  24 uH
15  99 uH
:95 x 140 x 180 mm

----------


## CHACK

(          ).

           -75-154-.            ,      ??

----------


## CHACK

RZ3GU

.         .

             ?

      40 ,    .

----------

> .
>              ?
>       40 ,    .


     .   ,          .   .
           .         .
    .      27   + 2  604  5,    4 1.2     , ,   .   70   . 2-81

----------

> ,  .
> 
>        ,     ,    1003000.


     ,    ,    :!:

----------


## rv4lk

,     ,   -140,     . ,  ,  ,    ()        5 .       .    ,       ,    .      .
, RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

,  ,      .
, RV4LK

----------

.
     .     -        .   .   .      .      .       .      .   .    .        .        (       ).          .       .
        27.
    .
     .   -  .     .       .      .        . 
          .          . ..    .(   .)
     .        .

----------


## ve3kf

( )

----------


## Serge75

to *****
- ,   10 ?  ? ?

----------


## ve3kf

> - ,   10 ?  ? ?


   ,     .
http://www.bear-el.com/7m10000d/index.html



> ,  ,


   .       .          .      .   ?   :Smile:

----------

> ?
>  .
> http://www.bear-el.com/


  !
73!

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  .


    .   ?   .

----------


## chief

ua6dx.      ?

----------


## ve3kf

?    .        ?

----------


## ua6dx

.   LP .    .
 ,         .  
    .

----------


## R7AU

> ,   chief.     . .    !      .    ?       ?
>  . (   ).


 ,      ,  ,  ,    ,      ,  .

----------


## Serge75

to *****
  -  :   .        .      :150010 90-   D150...180 h15. ( ):       ?   + .,   ?

----------


## chief

- !     ,    .  28     .   - .
   ,      . ,     .

----------


## RN6L

,   . 
      2- 5 ,         .   5  .       (   )    ( 4-5)  .                 ( 4-5)     1.
  ,       . -35    645    .      0.5-1 (922   ).    ,  .  ,       .           0.5  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

.    ,   .       ,  ,   ,  ,    .          80   .    ,    ,     ,    - ,  .
         - .     2- 50   .

73! , 8.

----------


## UN7JID

,     ,   -78.
      -
 -   4.
  -  240      .
           .

----------


## UN7JID

.... -    -         .?

----------


## UN7JID

...
   78,   "  "
       .  ,     .....  1,    600-700.            , -     .... 
       .)))
  ?(((

----------


## Severus Snape

> ...
>    78,   "  "
> <...>
>        .)))
>   ?(((


 -78    ?

       .    -78 500  .          , ,       .

, ,    -  . 
  -78        .     -   .    .

----------


## Severus Snape

,     ?

----------


## UN7JID

> ,     ?


.  ....

2 ***** -  .    !)))

----------


## Severus Snape

> Severus Snape
> 
>     ,     ?
> 
> 
> .  ....


     .

  ?

   ?      ?

----------


## Severus Snape

, .

----------

> ?


 


> 


         .  -          180, 270, 320  ..     ,     .

----------


## Severus Snape

> -
>  ,            (),       ?   -   ?


      ....
  - ?  -140 ?

----------


## rv4lk

To RU9CA
          -2,  120  .       .    .  .
, RV4LK

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> .
>     , ..       ,     U.      ,         ,    
>   U               .
>       ?    ,               ,          ?       ?                .


      ,      ,        ()      ,           .

      ,    () ,  ,           .

        ,     ,      ,   ,     ,   ,      .

    ,         ,      .          .

73! , 8.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> R          .            ,    ,    ,     .      ,   . ,        R.      500...600   .
> , RV4LK


 .  .
" ,     ."     !!!  :Crazy:

----------


## sr-71

-.
=
1- .
   .
    ,      .

   ,      
   .     
    .

2- .
    .
        .
   ,       + Um.a = ~ 2 * .

PS.

.

----------


## sr-71

> ...... ?...


=
        .

----------


## Severus Snape

> Severus Snape
> 
> ...    ,   ...
> 
> 
> =
>       .    
>   -  . ; "... " - ... .
> 
> ...


        ,        .

1)     3 =     .
2)  -  .     . ,    .

      3   ,     .   "  ".

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

(   ) - -         . 
           ()    ,    ,  .   . .       .  

 .             ,    -  ,      ,       . 

73! , 8.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> .             ,    -  ,      ,       .


    ,     ,       ,       .

73! , 8.

----------


## rv4lk

To EX8A
  , .  .     .
        ?    .    .
, RV4LK

----------


## RK4CI

> .
> 
>    -   ,   ,


              ?               . ,    -   .             , ( , .)

----------


## RK4CI

> -        ,       .


      .     .


> ? 
> 
> ?


      -   ...  .

----------


## RK4CI

.      ,  ,       .       .          ,          ,       .          ,  ,          .      ,      ,        ,          ,    .     .     ,   .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> .      ,  ,       .


   ,    .    .



> .          ,          ,       .


    ,   ,        "    "     .




> ,  ,          .      ,      ,        ,          ,    .     .     ,   .


         ,         .       ...
           .
  .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ?    ,               ,          ?


     .     ,      ,         ,    .
      ,         .




> ?                .


  ,         ,     .

73! , 8.

----------


## RU9CA

Serge A. Pasko - "  ,         ,     ." -            -,         .
       -             ?     .
 -      ?...
      ...    -    :Smile:

----------


## rv4lk

-2   0,5 .          0,5 / 3 = 0,17 .   . -       .    .    .     -  750 .   750*3 = 2250 .           .  ,     2500 ,    4   100    -.
, RV4LK

----------


## Severus Snape

> -2   0,5 .          0,5 / 3 = 0,17 .   . -       .    .    .     -  750 .   750*3 = 2250 .           .  ,     2500 ,    4   100    -.
> , RV4LK


      ,  - ?

    , .. ,      .

,      ,   .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sr-71
> 
> ...


       .
 ,     UA6CL,  ?

----------


## RU9CA

> ,  - ?
> 
>     , .. ,      .
> 
> ,      ,   .


... 300         .      ,      ,   .

----------


## RU9CA

> .
>  ,     UA6CL,  ?


   -  , UA6CL,    ,    ,     ,      ,    -    .

..  -   .        ,    .

.. -         -   .

: !        :  http://www.cqham.ru/pa74.htm - ???
 -      (   )     .
      ,    .
              ,     .       ..     .           :Smile:

----------


## RU9CA

> to Severus Snape.
> 
>   -  R = Roe (    ).
> R ""      .
>        (  Um.a.).


      .
   R,      2-5 , ""  300      .   -   .       ,      .

----------


## sr-71

-2   500  1   .
    .   1    .

.
 3   10-15 -2,      1.
PS.
    -      .

----------


## RU9CA

> , .  ,      .


  .           .         :
1 -   98% 
2 -     "" 1.999 %
3 -   0.001% 
     ,       ,     .

----------


## sr-71

( ) .  3 .

----------


## RU9CA

3 -        68    :Crazy:   :Smile:  +7.5 .      -    !

----------


## sr-71

> -.    2200    .
> , RV4LK


=
  ""   = 3000 (     ).

* , * . (c)
   ( )     +25,    +12.
    1,5.        .
   -  , ... " " ....    
.

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     ,              ,   - ,    U.


        .?



> ,      2  ,   ,     2  ,          4  ,       4    . !!!


      .      .    ,     ,   .      .  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

*ci!!!*
*   ,*     -   

        ,   ,        ** ,    .
 ,   ,  ,          ,    ,     ,    .

   ,  ,       ,     .     .




> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>  
> 
> 
>       .      .    ,     ,   .      .  .


.    .    .     ,    ,     .     ,   (  ) ,  ,    - ,    , ,     .    ,          -  .

** ,        .

          ,      ,           .

-    .    ,  ,      ,      .

   ,           () ( ).

73! , 8.

----------


## RN4F

:
   ,    1000pF=1nF,  (    "" ),     3000. ,     :
 W=CU*U/2=4.5 
   1  1    4,18 . .. ,     ,   1     ,      :Smile: 
 , , ..   Excel,     .

----------


## RU4UU

> ...


       .

----------


## rv4lk

ToUA4FF
 .  ,  ,    ,    ?  .
, RV4LK

----------


## Severus Snape

> ,      ,      ?


        .

----------


## Severus Snape

> Severus Snape
> 
>         .
> 
> 
>  118 ?
>   :
> 
> 
> ...


  , ,   !

  .

----------


## Vytas

> , -      - ..      2 Ua     1 Ua.


 2 Ua,        .
   ,    ...   :Very Happy:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Severus Snape
> 
> , -      - ..      2 Ua     1 Ua.
> 
> 
>  2 Ua,        .
> ** ,   **   ...


 !

 ,    -() (   2000).     ,      .

   - ( )   ,        "    " (). ,  ,  ,       .

       ,   " " ( ),   .

    ,  ,  ,   ,     ,   .    ,        ,           3   . (  , ).

        .     .      .  ,      .

  (, )      .

** () ()       -2,5   +2,5 ,    *-0,83U  +0,83U.* . 
*           U*

  ,    * 2 Ua*,       , , **     ,  ,         .

73! , 8.

----------


## RU9CA

rv4lk:
  : 



> . , ,     500     Q-        .... 
>      ,         ..... ,    ,            .    ,      . ......
> ....    ? .     ......   ,   ,     . 
> ..... -   .


     -   .

     ...
:     2- -71.     ....
       :
1 -    1       ? 
2 -                ?

.. -         .

----------


## RU9CA

> .


 !

----------


## sr-71

> ...       ....


=
     .
      .  .
** ""    .
  "R"          
  .
        .

PS.
  -      -   .
    ,    .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> .  .
> ** ""    .


.     ,       , -,    ,  , *  ,        ,    .*  :Evil or Very Mad:  
         ,   -      .   10000  ,           .       ,     ,       ,   ,   .



> PS.
>   -      -   .
>     ,    .


  .
      ,             ,       . 8O 
,      -     1...2 .       ,   ,   .      2  ,   .

    ,     ,             .   -    ,    ,  .   :Super:  

,  ,      . 
       .  ,       1   ,  -0,1 50...500,    .   .    - .

        .  ,     *"ci".*  :Super:  

73! , 8.

----------


## RK4CI

> .  ,     "ci


 .          .         ,   .      .    ,   ..               .   ,         .  , ,        .         ,      .         , .            .      .       , .

----------


## CHACK

> -        ?
>        ,   .


1.      .. 1    .
 :wink: 2.      ,         -71   -  ,          1.  :Crying or Very sad:  

P.S.     1    .  :Very Happy:

----------


## RU9CA

.. -    1  ???    ???
???
 ???

----------


## CHACK

> P.S.     1    . Very Happy
> 
> -  ???


     1 ? 
:  ""    ,          ..  ......
 :wink:

----------


## RU9CA

,       ,     ...  :Smile: 
2 -      ,        . -  -  ,       .
 1      ,    .
 -   ,            -    .
...  -  ,  ,       .
  -130...    ,        .
   ,   -  .     ,        -    .

----------


## rv4lk

To RU9CA
!        UA1FA   -71  29 .   ,  ,      .      1,    . 
, RV4LK

----------


## ve3kf

,     Fluke 568   .  ,      ,        .     - .     ,      .      .

----------


## rv4lk

To *****
,   .        .
, RV4LK

----------


## RU9CA

> To RU9CA
> ,    
> , RV4LK


     -     4 1,  ,   ...
  2   -   28, 21   . 
 :Smile: 
1- 1  14 ,
2- --- 7 ,
3 -  ----3.5 ,
4 - ----  160     . 
      -     2  -     .
  2   :Smile: 
         .

----------


## dl4tnr

12 - 12.5 - 13
  81,  12 8.5  13 8.8     10 
   8.8?

----------


## dl4tnr

LV6

----------


## Severus Snape

> LV6


   .


  ?       ?

----------


## dl4tnr

ba   
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=200348924481

----------


## R7AU

[quote="dl4tnr"]  
    12 - 12.5 - 13
  81,  12 8.5  13 8.8     10 
   8.8? 




,    ,

----------


## nomade

> -     ""   300 .


  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

      ,         ...)))

----------


## admin

81- 8.8 ,    .

----------


## ra3afn

,   SRV-10  
  -61.

----------


## R9LZ

> -  .


,    -..

----------


## EW1SW

*ra3afn*

  5 (   -),    ,     ?
 :
-     11  ?
-     . ?

----------


## ra3afn

> ,  ,  ...        .  rz3ah      ,    10 kw.


       -      -71(-      3,10  70 , , , ,   ,        . .)     -71.

----------

,   .
     .  , ,   ?

----------


## ve3kf

.  120 - 140 .        .    10 .    25 .  18 .  !

----------


## rv4lk

To RA3AFN
    .
, RV4LK

----------


## R9LZ

> ...  :


 ,    ...

----------


## Raskat

,      . 0,4  +800,     -320   . . !

----------


## dl4tnr

1   81

----------


## dl4tnr

> ,      ,   81.  ,    ,     .


      ,       . 8O

----------


## Severus Snape

.

     -43  ,      1,5 .

  ,  , , ,  etc.  ,    - ..   -     1 ,  ,            .

    ? ,     ?   ?

  ,     -    - - .     -123.    .

----------


## Severus Snape

> ...
>  .     ,  :
> 1.   (    )
> 2.


   .   -140   ,    .

     ?   -80   ?




> 3.   ,


....   .    ?       .

  ,     . -  , - ,   .     .

     ?       .   -  .

----------


## RU4UU

> -80   ?


  ""    . 81 (71, 13) -          .    ""  15     ...    ,      ...

----------


## RU4UU

> ,   .      .


  .

----------


## dl4tnr

.
G2R-1E- 24 VDC
AC  250V  16 A
DC  30V 16 A

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*Severus Snape : 
,    .            .*
. 
U=3000 ;
I=0,8 ;
 - 1.

    -43   -140 - 0,8 ,         "  2- ". 
    -43     1- ,  ,       -140 -  !

----------


## nomade

> ,     ,    :
> 
>       -140  -140.
> 
> , 1967.
> 
>     -140     .


!  ?
   !
  ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
> ,     ,    :
> 
>       -140  -140.
> 
> , 1967.
> 
>     -140     .
> ...


438 .  ,       .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

:Severus Snape:
      -140  . 
   7     ?

*Severus Snape :
   ,    !!!!!* 
  . 
 , ,    3 .

EW1BA, , ,  3-   -140 ( -50)    -,     ,      .
    3000 .

----------


## Severus Snape

> :Severus Snape:
>       -140  . 
>    7     ?


 ?

       1500 .

        ,       ( ,  ....) ,   ,  ,    , ,      .  .              .

  -47    .  110 .

----------


## Severus Snape

,

  .        .        ...   . 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## PERESVET

> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=16868&start=225


  ?
  .
   .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

:Severus Snape 
    ?
 ,      -140  , ..   (  ).
 ?  ?           ,  ,       2 .  -  ,      -140   .
   ?   ,  -     .
73!

----------


## Severus Snape

> :Severus Snape 
>     ?
>  ,      -140  , ..   (  ).
>  ?  ?           ,  ,       2 .  -  ,      -140   .
>    ?   ,  -     .
> 73!


,   . ,   .      .

       , ..     ...  ,   .

----------


## Severus Snape

> **5XJ
> 
>      -     ""   300 .
> 
> 
>     
> 
>       ,         ...)))




  - 471  :


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=200348924481

----------

> .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,        .


 ,    ,    5,      ,,,,(81)   :Very Happy:  


> - 471


       140.        ,     ?

----------


## ve3kf

> 10      -84  EW1BA.


    84.    -      .     74, 3-500Z, -31   ,,,,  ,   35   .

----------


## R9LZ

,  ..

----------


## RK1AT

.

----------


## R9LZ

> 


 !
  ,    -   ...
      ..

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> *****
> 
>         ( )
> 
> 
>             ,    ?   ,     .    ?


 ,  -         .
     .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> *****
> 
>        140.        ,     ?


  ,    .
     .
,      ,      ,     ,   .
-     -140   -43   .
,    ?

----------


## ve3kf

> .


    :? 


> ,  -         .


     7  .     .     -    ?

----------


## CHACK

> .


, ....          ,    -140 ...      ,     Ag  Cu  Al ?!  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHACK

> 0.0171 Ohm  mm/m .....(  ).


    ,    (  )     ,                :Very Happy:   , 
      -     . :wink:      !

----------


## dl4tnr

.
          ,    .

----------


## ua4dt

,     ,    ,     .   , -   .

----------


## ua4dt

-,   -140,   ,       ,   ,-     .       !

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

,  -     .
, ,  ,        ,     ,    ,  ,         .

     ,     ,     ** .    .  ,    ,   ,  ,    - .

73! , 8.

----------


## Raskat

,    .     .       3-  ? ?
  .    2- -81   320   ? -     .    ,       .
!

----------


## rv4lk

To UR4UV
!  ,    -140   ,      ,  .          ,   .     , , ,    .     ,           .  ,   ,     ,     ,   -1  -5.      -6.
, RV4LK

----------


## RX3M

2 Raskat
      -836.     .    .
73!rx3mb

----------


## rv4lk

-,  ,                 .  ,        ,       ,   , ,     ,     .           ,     ,        .
, RV4LK

----------


## Vytas

> .


               , ,  ,           ,   .        .

----------


## dl4tnr

140
           . 
      .

----------


## rv4lk

,         0,3...0,5 ,    , ,   (   )  .    ""        ,    .  ,          ,   .
, RV4LK

----------

Raskat  .      2 81.    .              (  ) 2.6.     .  .    .   .    .

----------

.   .  1.(  )        .

----------


## ve3kf

> .


  .   .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> CHACK
> 
>  ,     ,          .
> 
> 
>          ?


 .  .     .      .
   .
   ,    - "   ",    ,  ,           ,   .
       .    ,   ,  ,      .
     . ,  ,  ,   ,    .      - - - - - .   ,   .   "",         .    .     ,    .        (),   ,   ,      ,      - ,     .

     ,         ,   ,       .        (     ).       ,        ,   .            ,         .

         .        ,     .    ,   .  ,   ,  .               .     ,   ,    ,       ,     ,   .

73! , 8.

----------


## rv4lk

.  .
, RV4LK

----------


## RK1AT

> .    ....


    ,             !  :Super:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,      ,   .


         -                 ,   .

----------


## rv4lk

.     -  ,   ,           . 
, RV4LK
P.S.       ,   -  ,     .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   -


     3-    -73?       ,              .

----------


## RU9CA

> ..... ,   ,           .....


 !!!   :Crazy:  
  ""      ,           !!! -  -          !!!
      ,           :Smile: 
!  :Laughing:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> -       ???  
>      ???
>          /???
>          10 ???
>   ??? 
>          ???
>    :
> Ua=2000
> Usg=700
> ...


    .
    .  .,      ?

73! , 8.

----------


## Severus Snape

[quote="Serge A. Pasko"]


> Serge A. Pasko
> 
> [ .  .     .      .
> 
> 73! , 8.
> 
> 
>    ""   ,     ,   ,      -   ,     .
> 
> 73! , 8.


  .

 -140      .

..    ,        .

      ,   . ,      ,      5 .

----------


## PERESVET

> :
> 1.     ,
>  200  1. ,   20,
>  -100, .
> 2.     
>   .
> 3.  - - 
> 
> 4.        .


            .   -.

         .

----------


## ve3kf

.        -   .    -     .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    "" -   . ?


 -    . .
,           . ,         -.  ,         -      . . 
           ,            .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,      ?


        .    ,     .        ,     ,     , ..  R  .      ,           .
      , ..    . ,  . ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

> 22 100


      ,         ?     61?  :wink:

----------


## RU9CA

""_   22 100 _ ""  - 
       ,         ...
         ,     .
,    *****: *"      ,         ?"?????  * 
  ,   ...
   2    ,    ,    -      .
  -   ,  2  527,      ,       -311   ,       2       -.
  - .
      5- ,    ,       :Laughing:

----------


## RU9CA

> ?


...      ""    ,       8O 
 :

----------


## Severus Snape

> Severus Snape
> 
>  :
> 
> 
>  ?


,   .

      -47,    .

      .

      .      ,   .

  - ,      .

----------


## Severus Snape

> 1-3  ,


   .

   ?

     ,   -47 .

----------


## ve3kf

> -3


       ,   .   :Very Happy:         .

----------


## ve3kf

> -140


        47 117 ,      .    3   -    ,   .    -     ,   .   :Very Happy:  
    -       .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,        220 16  ?


 ,       ?     ,     16   ,   .  .

----------

> ,   . Very Happy


  .      1,  .    ,             ..   ..   100% ,  " " ,       :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> 1,  .


    ,                    1   ,       , ..  .   .   :Very Happy:

----------

> .


  .  1 ,    .         -84,           ,       ,  1 ,.  .

----------

,   !  :Super:

----------


## ve3kf

> -    !


  -    .   :Very Happy:

----------

> ,DF3NP
> 
>      ,      ?
> 
> 
>         .    ,     .        ,     ,     , ..  R  .      ,           .
>       , ..    . ,  . ,      .


   ,     ,   ,      ...
,       .

----------


## dtg

> ,DF3NP
> 
>    ,     ,   
> 
> 
>  ,      ?


.   :Laughing:

----------


## ve3kf

> 30   ""   ,   ,    ,


   , ?

----------


## Severus Snape

> -   . . .


  .   :Very Happy:

----------


## RU9CA

> ..., ,       ,    ""  (, ,   .) ?  * ,   ,  50%      ,   "  " .*
> ...


 ?   ?     .

----------


## RU9CA

> ....,           . ,         -. ...


  ? 
  -      -811.
      : -81, -13, -71, -33, -34, -43, -74...  ...        "" .       -         .            ,  ""    "" .
   (    ) ""     -33  -74.           .

----------


## ve3kf

-,     .

----------


## RU9CA

> -,     .


    ?      ,           1- .
    -      , ..   . 
             .
   , .  .

----------


## RU9CA

, ...    !
   2   7    -      6  ,      .        3, ..    70...   -     :?

..        -50:  1   - 1 .   ,  3 .
 -43 -    - 5 .
.    -         -43      5  -50!!!  :Crazy:  
3  -50   300   -   ,   -43  500 ,    . 
    -50     43-.  -50     -   .

          ,       !

----------


## RU9CA

-  ?  -    .
"" -   -71, -13, -80  81...
           ,      (+  -  ).
     "" -  ?

----------


## ve3kf

> "" -  ?


 -    .          ,             .
           - .   .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,       -


.      -     .         .             , ..          :Smile:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ,


   ,          ,      .
     ,  -  "   ".       ,   ,      .

 .  ,        **  . ,     -30.    ,    .

      ,           , -   ,     .




> ( 95% ) UA4HBO/


    ,   **     ,   SSB,     c  .  - . 
*  -  .*
    ,     (, ),      , . .    .
    .       "".    - "  ,       -    ".

     .   ,    ,       ,   - ,         ( ,  ),    SSB,   TV .

        .     ,   ,        ,       ,   .

73! , 8.

----------


## Valery Gusarov

79       -      ...

----------

> 4.        .
> 
>  .      ,       .    ,    .


, !
, -  .
       .     ,     ,     . ..

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> -


 -?

-

----------


## Valery Gusarov

,    ,     ( ?)   ()      -      - (   )       . 
  -   ...

----------


## UT0YO

> ,    ,    ,         ( 95% ) UA4HBO/


    -2.    .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ,           **      . ,  .


 **  .

**.
,    ,  . ,      ,    ,  SSB. ,     ** .[/b]

----------


## Valery Gusarov

-   , --,          ,             ,          . ..      ()    (   --).

----------


## Valery Gusarov

..    -   ,        (     )

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ,    ,     ( ?)   ()      -      - (   )       . 
>   -   ...


 
  CQ WW (CW) 2007.   , 0,    , 2,    . .    ,  2   3,5  7,   1,8 (       )    .
 ,        ,     ,        .     ,          ,     .       140  35.   -        -   .   , 8LE,     .

  ,     ,   ,      3,5    28. ,  . (    )  ,   !!!    ,    !!!   .   TS870      .   .   , ,       ,      .  -    .     .
              !!!   ,   28 .   ,     .         .     .        .

73! , 8.

----------


## RU9CA

...       2- -71.      500  600   ,   86  ,  .       1( = 600 ).
     -   ,    18     .
     14,     200    .    37  . .
   19      450  -   16,5  -  .
  -          ?               .   28      .
  -        450      ???
         .
      ?

----------

, !

          633.          ,      -81  ,       .        633       ,    -81   600...750 .
,    ,          : "".        ""  ,    ,       "".
   ,        "" -      ,  "" -   . ""                  .  . 
"Ƹ"     ,              - (-), ..  "".       "" .
     .
1.    - 2 .  -150     .
2.     110  - 1 .
3.    220  - 1 .
4.    330  - 1 .   :       330   ,       -150 .            (10 ). ,        .
5.     20...40  - 1 .      220  -             .    ,           35    .
6.     50...80  - 1 .
7.     170...230  - 30 .           .

  ""    . ..           200 ,   3...4     220...230 ,    .       -  ,        - .

       ( 3...4    )    .          ,   .                  :Rolling Eyes:  
                   /  ..    ,      (                       )         () .     ,        .

    (  )     10   ( 1983-1986 ..)  170  230     220      -72 .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

...  .

----------


## RU9CA

> 9 ,   47.
> 
> .....71  - ,     -.
> ,     : http://www.cqham.ru/R140.htm 
> http://www.cqham.ru/HiFi_Contester_EX8A.htm
>     ,      . .


,    ! 
      -    -   -47,         ,       .
  ,             .
       ,        .
            100        10 .

   ,    -    ,             .        - .  ,    .

----------


## RU9CA

> RU3XS  47     ( 50  800).


!   :Crazy:   ...  !     - 50-100       .
     ,    .

----------


## RU9CA

> .  .


 -161

----------


## Serge75

. :        ?   "" -.      .  " "            , .     .   ,,        -.

----------


## RU9CA

> .....           ,        . 
>                   .


    ""  "" -   .       ,        ,   .            . 
     -71 (2 )      ,    .    ,          .
!

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

32     .      ,        -  20-.       ?     .
         -   .     - (,   ""   )     .     "" .

73! , 8.

----------


## ve3kf

> - ?


  .         .   .  .            ,     .    .         ,    -.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

,             ,      . *  . .*

      .

       ,    ,        ,          (    ),     ()


73! , 8.

----------

> .


 ,       . 
    ,    - .      ,        -     .        (  - -43)  ,     -5  ,        1...1,5      400...800 .      ?
  ? !
  ? !
  ?     ,    ?

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>       .
> 
> 
>  ,       . 
>     ,    - .      ,        -     .        (  - -43)  ,     -5  ,        1...1,5      400...800 .      ?
>   ? !
>   ? !
>   ?     ,    ?


 .        ,    .      ()  **     . . .   "" .    /  .    ,        ,  ,    ,  .
 ,       "".    -6  . 
      ( ),           ,    .
      ,      .

   .
   ,   ,    100,  100.   . ,  .   .
      ().
       ().

  ,        .
  ,    (   )     .

         ,     .             . 

73! , 8.

----------


## rv4lk

1.      ,   .          () ,    (Ug)      ,       . ,       .
2.         ,       .
  -  : , .  -    .
3.     ,      ,     ,   .
4.         
 (Ia1)   ,        .
5.  ,    : 
Pk = (Ug + Ua)* Ia1,
  Ua -     . ,     ,           Ug *Ia1,    .     ,  Ug *Ia1     . 
6.    (R)         :
R = (Ug + Ua) / Ia1,             .
, RV4LK
P.S.     .

----------


## rv4lk

,   .    ( )      ,   (    ).    ,     .   ,  30%     ,      .          ,    , ,     ,    .           ,    .  ,   ,         .    .
, RV4LK
P.S.        .      . (136)

----------

> ,   .    ( )      ,   (    ).


         :       ,     ˨.             . 
 :Laughing:  
     ,     ,     .         ,           ... ,     :Sad:

----------


## ve3kf

> () ,    (Ug)      ,       . ,       .


 .

----------


## Set-up

, -

----------

> ...       ,   ,   UA9AM   EX8A.
>       ,   - ,      ,      .           ,      ?  :    -,    .


, !
-            :Embarassed:  , TNX EX8A.   ,           -1, -31, -7 (    )  UK9AAN   Multi-Multi. 
     ,                :Super:  
  ,     ...
       :  ,     , ,   .

----------


## RU9CA

> -71  , 2 ,   .   ,     ,   100%      .
>   -50,   100     .


100  -     .
     ,     ,       -   1 .
  50    ,   60   .
100 wtts   -      .
 (R)   :Super:

----------


## .

> -71  , 2 ,   .   ,     ,   100%      .
>   -50,   100     .
> 			
> 		
> 
> 100  -     .
>      ,     ,       -   1 .
>   50    ,   60   .
> 100 wtts   -      .
>  (R)


    ,     ,  . ,    ,   .       .  :Very Happy:  
          -71 ,          L + P,     .   -81   ,          ,     .

----------


## .

**    ,        .         ,    **       ,    .      , ,     ,    .   :Crying or Very sad:  
    16-  :wink:

----------


## rv4lk

To UA9AM
!   .     ,     . ,            ,      .   " " -      .      ?  , .
   , ,     :    ,  .        .        , ,                . ,   ,     .    ,  ,       . 
, RV4LK

----------


## Vic_599

2 .
    ?     ?

      .      ( 50)   .  120   ,    (, , )   ,    -     ,   ,   .
.

----------

.   .
 2400 2  350    1.8 .
    ..   2.

----------


## .

> .     ?     ?
> 			
> 		
> 
>    ... 
>           .
>        ,      .
>            .  ,    /    .     ,         ...
>   "",    .
>    -      /   -       .


   . ... ,      ,     .        .   ,   ,      .

*Vic_599*




> .      ( 50)   .  120   ,    (, , )  ,    -     ,   ,   . 
> .


 . ,  .  ,  5/8    ? :wink:    ,         ,   .

----------


## Vic_599

2.        ,   .   100  ,  . ,   ,     .  5/8 ,  ,        ,    .  .      ,   ,   ,   .         .       ,      .     100    . 200 -  , 1  -  . GP-5   -1,5   .   ,   .

----------


## ve3kf

http://www.cqham.ru/pa19_8.htm
William I. Orr, W6SAI, William H. Sayer, W6BAN      QST, June 1967, pp.3641
             SSB  CW          (  ).       :     ,    30 , ,   ,    ,    ,  ,   ,         (),   . ,    ,   ,     ,     ,           .  ,      ,              ,      (      ,  ,  -   ).     , ,   ,           ,        (   )    ,          .             2  ,                 [ 1 ].
   ?

----------


## RK4CI

.      .   ,  ,      .   ,      200     .                        .     .            .           ,        .

----------


## .

> .         .   .   .    ,     .   ,     .      ,           .    .         .


     .                  ,    ,    ,   .        ,              .
           ,         ,            ,      .           ,              .                   .     -78    1       ,    ,       ,        .  :Very Happy: 
 -71,  .  ,        .   ,    1 ,     5  -71,   , ,         .   ,   .

----------


## rv4lk

To EX8A
  ,   .   - .       : 3000/3300 = 0,909,    ,     .   - .     0,75...0,85. ?  ,          .         , .
  -,         .    ,    ,  6 ,           IMD3,      . ,  .  .     .    .   .
             800...900,   3000,   1,3...1,5 ,           .      ,      -81   .     ,   .       .
, RV4LK

----------

> 2400 2  350    1.8 .
>     ..   2.


 ,      , ..    1,        .
             (,  ),       . , 2400 - 350 = 2050 .
     1,8      1,8  3 = 5,4 ;     5,4  0,5 = 2,7 .
    : 2050  : 2,7  = 759 .

,  : (2,7   2050 ) : 2 = 2768 .
         2768 : (2400   1,8 ) = 0,64

         () 2768  0,95 = 2630 .

----------


## .

, *Set-up*.




> ,    ,      ,         .


   (   ),       ,  ,  .    ,    -81    ,         ""           .             /             . 
  -641      . .

   UP2NV         ,            .        ,            ...     .

----------

.        .     .     .   .      .     . - 650  300  .     2200. 
 *****   .  ( ) 4 .  .   (  ) 24 .    .         .        .

----------


## ,

,  -      .  .

----------


## UT3EL

1 81.
       8.  :
   , (    -, ,  )    .  .
        ,           ,    ..  ,       :Very Happy: .    ,
      .  .   CDR,      .    ,     U,    ,   120   15     200,    1,  .
   ,     ,  ,    . , ,   .

----------


## Set-up

> ,    -81    ,         ""           .


   :

1970 . . , .     .  8 . 7       _(  )_.     - http://www.cqham.ru/lib.htm 

,  - http://www.cqham.ru/dualt.htm

1979 .    12.  .    SSB  _( ,  )_.

1981 .    4.  .    _(  )_.

1981 .    9.  .       _(  )_.

1987 . .    8.  .    _( ,  )_.

*    ,     ,    .*




> UP2NV         ,            .        ,            ...     .


   -  "" N 3  N 4  1978 .,     . .   ..  "  " (.: , 1978).   - http://www.cqham.ru/tx16.htm

     ,   ,    .

, 73!

----------


## .

!   :Very Happy:    !       ,       ?    300   ,      (,   ,          ).
  ,        CW SSB?
   ,    ,   ,     ,       .

*Set-up*




> ,     ,    .


    ,    .        ,        .  ,     .                ?

  ,           .          (   :Very Happy:  )        .        ,        "",        ,     ,    .  ? :wink:

----------


## RK4CI

.       .           .    . "     ".  "    ,         ".     .    , , -40 .      1000 .      70 .      81   .         .      50.

----------


## Set-up

> ,        . * ,    * .                ?


  :Smile:   :     .     .      .      -  , ,    . 

    ,     .

, 73!

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
> "]3	    .     ,       (Uc1=0),  
> 
>          ,       
> 
> 
>             .


 :     ,     ,     ..   , , ,      . 
  ,       , ,    ,      ,          컅. 10 !!!  :Crazy: 

    ?         .   




> . ?        -50 ,          300 ,       .           300   250 ,          .


  , ,      +25    .




> ,          .


.      .  :Very Happy:  



> ,               ,       ,       .


  ,   ,      :Crazy: 
        , ,       81  1000  250.         .      .      ?   ?      ,     !!!




> 


    ,      , , ,    (  )  ,        :Crazy: 




> . .             300    600     1100.     . **          .       .   .     .    ,   .


 , ,  -  ,    . ,  ,    .     -   ,      ,   - -  (,   .)    -      .

73! , 8.

----------


## RK1AT

.

----------


## R9LZ

> ,  . .


    ?
,   ,     .

----------


## .

*Serge A. Pasko*
   ,    641  .       ....    .   ,  . 
   ,  .      ,       ,          . ,   ,      100,        .      220 ,      ,     .   ,     -81,  -74 ()   -43 (?),           ,       .      -81    ,     -43, -74,      ,        .





> .   ,          .


    ,       ,    ,     .

----------

> 641  .       ....    .   ,  .


,  ...
      -  .  ,    ,           .  1972    UK9AAN,      ,         -50,      .
    :          -    . ..   ,   ,    2  -1    -7             ,   .   1  .  - ,    Multi-Multi        ,          75-9-13.       ,    ,         .    ,    ,          .
   , ,  ,   :     , ..     -  !  ,          .   . !

----------


## rv4lk

81.   800 .    3000.          1,7.     1. -        0,5.
    :
  I1 = Im*0,5 = 1,7*0,5 = 0,85 
     ,         ,  .
      :
 Um = Ea - Ec2/2 = 3000 - 800/2 = 2600 .
   :
 = 1/2 * Um *I1  = 1/2*2600*0,85 = 1105 .
   -,  0,92    : 
 = *0,92 = 1105*0,92 = 1017 .
   L-P      3...5%     1017*0,97 = 986 .
   1300...1500     .   

, RV4LK

----------

> ,         ,  .


,       ?
      1,7 ?
       -80 (81, 81),  , .  ,   , EX8A, (0,7   ,    2,2 )      , ?

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

** 



     81.   800 .    3000.          1,7. * (2,26)*      1. -        0,5.
    :
  I1 = Im*0,5 = 1,7*0,5 = 0,85    * (2,26*0,5=1,13  )*
     ,         ,  .
      :
 Um = Ea - Ec2/2 = 3000 - 800/2 = 2600 . * (3000-200=2800  )*
   :
 = 1/2 * Um *I1  = 1/2*2600*0,85 = 1105 . * (1/2*2800*1,13=1578)*                    -,  0,92* (0,97)*     : 
 = *0,92 = 1105*0,92 = 1017 . * (1578*0,97=1531)* 
   L-P      3...5% *(12%)*     1017*0,97 = 986 . * (1531*0,98=1500 )* 
   1300...1500     .   * (  )*

, RV4LK

*73! , 8. *

----------


## admin

-80 ,     ,  .      -81-,     ,             .

----------


## rv4lk

To EX8A
          ?   .     ,    .      ,    ?   ,  .  .     .   +/- 20%,       .   20%,    ,        .    .     ,     1954 ,     .
, RV4LK
P.S.     ,       EX8A     .

----------


## RV3BY Victor

> -641  ,


,  ,         ().    (     CW).     .   641  - .

----------


## .

, ?  8)

----------


## .

,          .     .

----------


## Raskat

> ,         .
>    -   .  - -71.
>      .


...     ?

----------


## RU9CA

> ...     ?
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				   ,    .


!  :Smile: 
!
 ,    ""-,      .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> To EX8A
>           ?   .     ,    .      ,    ?   ,  .  .     .   +/- 20%,       .   20%,    ,        .    .     ,     1954 ,     .


       ,        .       !!!  :Very Happy: 
         , .  :Crying or Very sad:  
         : -**  
  .   ,         ,     ,   -  ,     .  .

            : - *   ,    ,         * .
      - ,   . 

    ,   ,    . 
   ,       .
      ,      ,    - 400 !!!       :      ?  .
   ,   .    ,   ,    .   .      .            .

    ,    .

,  ,   ,     ,    ,       - , , . A        .




> P.S.     ,       EX8A     .


  30           , ,   ,   ,  ,  UA3TP,  ,  .   .      ,      ,     ,   , ,   ,  .
   ,   ,   .

73! , 8.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> UA3MSS
> 
>    ,    .
> 
> 
>   ,          ,    -.


 .       .  .

----------


## rv4lk

To EX8A
   . ,   .     . ,   ,   -               ,    :     -81.     ,   .
, RV4LK

----------

> 600.     300 .     600     .


       300   ?
  -161?

----------

> 300   ?
>   -161?





> -73.   -857   2.  2400 2  350    1.8 . 
>    ..   2.,         300.        .   .   .     600.        300.     .   .   .    .   -    .    2 30  10 .     8.

----------

> 300 .


 , -      ?    300   -  ... ,  -161     300 ,            300   75 .

----------

.     4-      .   161  .
      300  50.   600  50. .   2 .   .  .

----------

> .     4-


      (. )    .     ,     2 ,    .       ,      . .

       ( .  2).      -19?

----------

(   ),   .     (   . )  (   -73)        .    (   -73),   ,       ,     ,    .

----------


## RU9CA

- ,     ?       ?

----------


## RU9CA

> 


 ,  .   .
      .
... ...   ?

----------


## RU9CA

.. -  , ,  ,     -     .

----------


## RU9CA

> *RU9CA*
> : http://www.radiolamp.ru/shem/transmitter/1.php?no=23
> 
>         .


! ! !!!
     ,    !
    .   :Crazy:

----------


## RU9CA

> RV4LK.


  ???
           ???

----------


## .

> RV4LK.
> 			
> 		
> 
>   ???
>            ???


 __!    - !   :Laughing:

----------


## RU9CA

> !  - ! Laughing


!
   !!!  :!:

----------


## RU9CA

> !


 !  :Crazy:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>  ,       RV4LK.
> 
> 
>   !


          .
 ,     ,     - --.
   .  .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ,              .      .    ?


         .
    " "!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## .

> ,    ,       .      ,      , ,      ,


,   .   ,  .   ,        .      .          ,        (   )   -71 2000 ,     ( ),    1500      .     ,      .


  .      ,   /            ( )     .
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
 ,      ,        .      .     ,  -81      ,         .    .        .   -71  .

     ,     ,       -71    .       ,     .   -71       -81  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> .
> 
>      ,   /      
> 
> 
>   -  ,     ?
>          .          .


  -  .   - ,          ,     .
   ,        , , ,            ,      ,  .   - ,  ,     ,   ,      .   3- .

73! , 8.

----------


## .

-    ,     .     ,    ,        ,   .           -71  -81

----------


## .

> .
> 
> ,              .      .    ?
> 
> 
>          .
>     " "!!!


    !  :Laughing:  
     (  ,   ,       ),    "    "  -71. ,           .     ,      .      ,  - ,   1   , -81     .

----------


## RU9CA

> ,              .      .


 :Smile:      ...     -     ?




> .
>     " "!!! Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy


???
 ,     .   .
         .
  ,         .      ""  "".      .
   ,      -         ,  "" ...
   -     :Smile:

----------


## .

,       1937 ,   .  :Very Happy:  

 ,   ,   -     - .    .




> ,     .   . 
>          . 
>   ,         .      ""  *"".*      . 
>    ,      -         ,  "" ... 
>   -


 ,  .

----------


## CHACK

> .


              .
          ,         :wink:            ??




> .     ,  -81      ,         .


        . 





> .        .   -71  .


  -         :Very Happy:

----------


## CHACK

.))

----------


## .

> . 
>           ,                    ??


 ,   .      ,        .    ,     -71     1,5   ,  - ?                ,  3 .  .
  , .  :Very Happy:    ?  :wink: 
     ,    ,         .    ,   ,   - ? :wink:       ,    . 
                 ,   -71  20 ,   ...   ,        18 ?  :Crazy:       !  :        -50,    ,  ,    1.2 .     - 1 .   :Very Happy:  ...    !
            .     ,   .     .




> -


     ,      ,      .   .   ,      ,      .  ,    ,   ,   .        .      ,       .




> !       !


  . :wink: 

*Set-up*  :!:  




> ,    .        .  .


     -      .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>      ,    .   .
> 
> 
>       .  ,         ?         .


   ,   ,   ,     ,      .
 ,       ,    ,     .   . 



> .  ,   ,     , , ,   .      ,         ,     .     .


        ,   ,  ,        ,       ,         /.

73! , 8

----------


## ve3kf

:
 , ,   (.    1 )     .   . .    ,  . .      (,         ).  . .,     ,         ,    ,     .   . .       ( )        ,   ,   ()      . . .         ,   ,  ,  .       ,     .         ,  .        ,        ,                 .    . . ,   .    .  . .          .               ,   ,   ,   .  ,                   . . .    ,     ,  ,   ,       .  . .       (,   .),       .

----------


## ve3kf

> - -71.


   71 ?   , ,  ,      1,5  ,   500 . ,    -91.   2000 ,   350 ,  12/5     1500 .   -35  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> .   - ,      20 .        ?  .. 
>        ..


  ,       .    ,    ,       10.
       .       71,     .     - ,            100,    ,     .
     ,    , ,          ,   ,   .

73! , 8.

73!

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    , ,          ,   ,   .


,      ,    ,    .         .   ,       .  -        ,  .   :Laughing:

----------


## CHACK

> ,   .      ,        .    ,     -71     1,5   ,  - ?                ,  3 .  .
>   , .    ?  :wink: 
>      ,    ,         .    ,   ,   - ? :wink:       ,    .


     1,5 ,  -71               2  . UA1FA         .      3- -71     75 .  :wink: 

     .




> ,   -71  20 ,   ...   ,        18 ?       !  :        -50,    ,  ,    1.2 .     - 1 .   ...    !
>             .     ,   .     .


       ,      -           .      . 
      -71
_  1000   
 :     
       ( U1= -100     215 )  180  _ 
      ,     -   .             :Very Happy:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Serge A. Pasko
> 
> ...


   !!!
   Ѩ,      ?      ???
        ,   .    ,   : 1. . 2. . 3.    .
    ,   ,    ,    ,         ,   ,  ,   .

73! , 8.

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    .      ,       ,    .


  ,    .      ,       .     ,     ..  :Very Happy:  



> ,   -         .    ,         .


   .     ,     ,   .      ,    .

----------


## .

> 1,5 ,  -71               2  . UA1FA         .      3- -71     75 .  
> 
>      .


    .       (-71, -13, -80) ,            ,        .     -80,              ,    .  ,  ,       10  .        10  -78      . 

      .   ,   .         :Crazy:  ...  ,    .





> ,      -           .      . 
>       -71


 *CHACK* !   ,  , ...? :wink:     ,       .    ( ),    +10     ,         .                     ,     ,             , , .
           .
        ,       .  ..... !  :Laughing:     ...

----------


## ve3kf

> !!!


      ,       -      ,   ?   ,     . 



> ,   .


     ,         ?  .       ,     ,      .
 , ,     6  ,     2 .

----------


## .

. ,       ,   .
         15 ,    ww ssb,   .   ?  .       ,       .   -   ,  ,   -    ,        .

     ,        , .      .     ,     .           .

      .    ,    ,      ,  ... ,  ,              .  .  ,     .

----------


## ve3kf

> 15 ,    ww ssb,   .   ?  .       ,       .


    15 ,  ,        2 ...   :Laughing:

----------


## .

> .
> 
>          15 ,    ww ssb,   .   ?  .       ,       .
> 
> 
>     15 ,  ,        2 ...


  ?      :Laughing:  
 ,           ?

----------


## .

> .   ,    ,   ,   ,   ..            ,    ,    ,  ,     ,          ,   . ,      3-5       50,     5  .  -  ,   -  ,     (, , ,   ..)


  :Very Happy:   ,       ,        ,    . ,        ,    ,        ,   .                  ,       , , , .
,           .   ?         -50,     -5.           ,   .

----------


## .

> .
> 
>            .
> 
> 
>     .    ,  ,    -74  500        ,       1000    ....       .


     -74,         .       ,       ,  .                 .        -74   .       -81  -71.
   /       4  -71,     ,   .... ,      .

----------


## .

> ,    (    (   ).    .


  ,  ,     ?

----------


## Set-up

> ,       -      ,    ? *  ,    * .


     ! ,     ,    ,      . 

,  , -



> ,         .


, 73!

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     ,    ,      .


 ,   .    ?    . -      ,   .         ...   :Very Happy:

----------


## rv4lk

.    .        .    ,   .  ,   ( 20...30  , )          , , -71.   ,    ,     .            ,      .       ?      ,      .   , .       .      ,      .   ,    ,      ,   .     ,     ,        . ,      ,   ,        , ,  .    ,       1 ,   ( )  ,        .   ,   ,      ,      ,  ,  . .        ,     .        .    ,  ,   .     ,        ",      ,        ,     .    ,   ,   ,  .   ,   ,    .  ,   ,     "".      ,   .    ,    ( )   ,      ,      .
, RV4LK

----------


## RU9CA

> 71 ?   , ,  ,      1,5  ,   500 . ,    -91.   2000 ,   350 ,  12/5     1500 .   -35  .


      ...
    600  -      5+.
     ,     - !   ,  ...



> 91.    .. Very Happy   -    .  71    21 . ,      1600 .     35,      100    78 .   91    ,   ... Laughing


-    ???           ?  " ... ..." !



> ,     ,   .      ,    .


 -   -   -  .               -  .
    -         .
      .
       . 
     ,    ,       .   " =   " -  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>       ,  .
> 
> 
>   .  ,      ,          .      . ?


.      ()       .     .

----------


## RU9CA

> ,    -91...   !?


    : -             :Smile:

----------


## RU9CA

> ......  ,   ,    . ....


        .               ----   :  :  
    .    -     .

----------


## RU9CA

-    .      .           . 
  2 :
1 -      ,
2 -   "" .
  "  ".
   ,          ""-.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> -    .      .           . 
>   2 :
> 1 -      ,
> 2 -   "" .
>   "  ".
>    ,          ""-.


 ,       , ,    .
-    .

----------


## RU9CA

> ,       , ,    .
> -    .


??? 
..     ?          .      ,  !
        -     ,     -      .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   ,


     ,    .     ,    ?
 ,      ,  . 
    ,            :Crazy:  
 ,    ,   2 .  3 .  .     ,      ,       .      .   :Very Happy:  
   ,    ,   :wink: 



> ,


     ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

> .


   .     , .  :Smile:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>      ,    , ,          ,   ,   .
> 
> 
> ,      ,    , ** .


  .  **  ,   ,  **  .   ,       ,   ,    ,   ,      .



> .


  .    , ,    ,       .
     ,  .       ,      -       ,      .

----------


## RX1AL

...         .
 : http://www.dc9dz.de/index_en.html -   "". ,  ,     15 KW,    ...   DX     ...  :Smile:       ALL?

----------


## ve3kf

:
81    ,      ,   10     
 :
12         , ,    .
               81  .

       10-12   ,   ,        ?  641      .   ,            .       .

----------


## rv4lz

TO EX8A.          LP ,  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> TO EX8A.          LP ,  .


http://www.cqham.ru/R140.htm

----------


## ve3kf

> -71    .       ,     .   -71       -81  .


,    .   81 - 450 ,    -71 - 125 ,   . 250 .   1,8 . ,   81  1500 ,   1400().  1400/450=3,1.    -71   250  3,1=775 . 
, 1400   775       . 
    . 4 . 71    -81.   :Very Happy:

----------

. 
       2-81    ,          ???
    ???
      LP ???
       ???
    2--81 ???

----------


## ve3kf

> http://www.cqham.ru/R140.htm


  :Very Happy:

----------


## dl4tnr

.




> - - , 23


 
     - ,        ( ).

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Serge A. Pasko
> 
> ...


 
http://www.cqham.ru/HiFi_Contester_EX8A.htm

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>  23   ,        71.   .  ,  
> 
> 
>            .


  ...    . :x

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ,    .


,    .

----------


## Raskat

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
> ,    .
> 
> 
>  ,       ,   .  "-1"   -.


...!!!
to EX8A -      ,        !      .      140 ,   ...   :Crazy:

----------


## .

> Ammatore
> 
>     ,    .
> 
> 
> ,    .


,     ?            .  ,   ,   ,   .       ,     -  ,   -   .  
        .   ,               

,       -. ,    .         ,      -140,        ,     ,     .        -7,      ,     1.5 ,    40 ,  .  .                 .

----------


## .

15      RX1AL.

----------


## CHACK

> -7,      ,     1.5 ,    40 ,  .  .                 .


   2- -7   600400250    .    :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> 


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :!:

----------


## ve3kf

http://www.bear-el.com/

----------


## ve3kf

> "" .


        UR5CX.        .   :Super:

----------


## .

> .
> 
>             .      ,            .
> 
> 
>      ...     -      ,     ,        ,     . ,  .     .  -,   .        .


    ,         .      .

----------


## RU4UU

> , UR5CX.


     -    .     .  ,  ?  0,5    1 81!!!!

----------


## UT3EL

> UT3EL
> 
>  1:1   8,    1.
> 
> 
>   UT3EL     LP-?       -?


  ,   ,         14-28,   2.,         3,5  7.,   ,   ,   ,    . -     .

----------

> Crying or Very sad -,     ...
> 
> 
>     .


  -  ... ...
 -  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Ammatore
> 
>     ,    .
> 
> 
> ,    .


 ....  .   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

: 
http://qrz.ru/articles/article517.html

73! , 8.

----------


## nomade

...)))

----------


## nomade

.
       .
 .
    "" ? 

   ,             ?

----------


## nomade

!

----------


## ve3kf

.      .      .     ,     ,     ?       ?  ,   ,  ?  ,       ,    .        .     -  ,  .    ,    ,      .   ,-     ...      . 
     - 3.      .        .  :wink:

----------


## ua5aa

... (   ) ,    (   -  "  ").... ..  ..

   - . ,   ... .
 ,        !
       ,    .  ,   -,    .   :Smile:  
        .

----------

> - . ,   ... .


     ,  , ,  -      , , ,          " ".
   - SO2R.  :         "",     -            Gray Line, DX atlas, etc.       ,                 ,      .    .        ,   - ,               .   -  48  ,     . ,           ,         .    ,  -        .
 ,         , ..     ( -140)         .   ,    -   .         .  ,   ,    .   , ,     " "...

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> *****[/b]]        **  .


   !!!  :Crazy: 
 ,      ,     :Crazy: 
   ,  ,   ,   ,  *    .*




> *****[/b]]          - 3.      .        .


  .
**     ?  :Crazy:   ???

       ,      ,    . ** ,  .
     ,    ,   . ,    ,   .

73! , 8

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,  EW1BA      -140  -78.    .    81     ...     .  -81   ,   ,   EX8A,   .     ,   .   ,   ?       .
> , RV4LK


 .
 EW1BA    -81,   .
1200...1300     ?
       -140   .

  ,   :
_ ,         - ! 
   EW1BA    ,   . 
     . 
   ?
   ,           ,    !  
      -81    ,     .  
       -81 ,          ._
73!

----------

.       .

----------


## R7AU

,   :
_ ,         - ! 
   EW1BA    ,   . 
     . 
   ?
   ,           ,    !  
      -81    ,     .  
       -81 ,          ._
73![/quote]

         ,   .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*RK6DT :
         ,   .*
!    . 
        ? :wink:
   -81      ,     ,       .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

:RK6DT
   -?!     . 
          3-50, 3-811, -71, -81.
    ,    ,  .
         , ..  .
,    -81   ,   ,   .
73!

----------


## R7AU

-140   ,43-    , ,

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -  , - 
> 
> , 73!


 ,         .
Lew McCoy, W1ICP  ,     "CQ", "QST"        ,       .
    .
 ,  2000.  Lew McCoy   .   84 .
73!

----------


## rv4lz

> .


          ?   .   .-350--.,     ,-     -      ,  .
73!

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


,   .   2  5        641.       .      5    .     -      ,         ,           .   -             .     .

----------

> ,-     ...      .


           ,     .             ,      .



> ,        !


. ,      ,    ,  : "     ".

,       : "  ,    ".            : "", ", ""  ..   :Laughing:  
 ,  ,         -   ,     . ..        .   :!:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

-     ,   ,              .

       ,      ,  "-"    ,    .  :Crazy:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     ,   ?


,    .   ,  .
 ,   ,      .       .    ,  ,   -.     . 
       ,     . 
        .     ,         :Very Happy:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

,  .   ,      ,     ,    .   ,      .  :Very Happy:

----------


## nomade

*RA9LZ*

        :(

----------


## rv4lk

To RU9CA
      .    .  :  -71      .
, RV4LK

----------


## ,

*RU9CA*,    !       .
        .    !

----------


## tournai

.    ,   ,   ,   .     ,         ,   140    .      .





> To RU9CA
>       .    .  :  -71      .
> , RV4LK


      ,          .  71,  ,  3      -   :  :  ,        .     .

----------


## ve3kf

> ...


   15   3,5 .
http://www.bear-el.com/15000a1/

----------


## rv4lk

:
1.   .
2.    -,         -      .
3.      -  .      ""     .   2         .      ,   ,         -.
, RV4LK

----------


## Set-up

__  -71.   , , -

----------


## RK1AT

to EX8A
 ,     !

----------


## ,

.   !
        ,   .  :  :  
   .         .  :Super:  
        :   ,    .  :Crazy:  
               ,      .

----------

> ,         ,   140    .


    "  ". , ,   .      ,        ---  .   ,            , .   ,   ,         . 
           "  "  . ""  10  1983 .        .    , ,      .   . 
 -140    ,    .  -    ,         .          -       12...15    .         .

----------

> -140    . , ,         .


  ,    . ,         ,  , . ,       ,       .
,      ,     , EX8A, : "     ."
 ,   ,       ,   .        ,      .     - .      .

----------


## Ustas

,       :
       79,          ,           (      ).      -,    .

----------


## tournai

*Serge A. Pasko
        ??? * 
    ,  140    .




> tournai
> 
>      ,         ,   140    .
> 
> 
>     "  ". , ,   .      ,        ---  .   ,            , .   ,   ,         . 
>            "  "  . ""  10  1983 .        .    , ,      .   . 
>  -140    ,    . 
>  -    ,         .          -       12...15    .         .


  . .

*
 :
  ,            , .   ,   ,         . 
           "  "  . ""  10  1983 .*
 .

      ,   .   .   ,     .   :  :  
(    )

     ,    ,    .
*tournal :
    ,         .*
   ,  .
_...            , .  ..._ 

,  140  . rv4lk     .      .    140 ,          ,   80  ?

----------

> 140 ,          ,   80  ?


  :  :  
 ! :          -       12...15    .         .
?      .

----------


## furor

To RU9CA
         2,
    1,..   
   2    .

   3-4  .10.

----------

> RU9CA ()::-71  , 2 ,   .   ,     ,   100%      .
> 
>   -50,   100     .
> 
> 
> 
> 100  -     .
> 
>      ,     ,       -   1 .
> ...


  ,   .      3 -50  80      .  :Very Happy:

----------


## sr-71

:
   S = 100 .
   d = 70 .

 = 25 * 100/ (9 *  * 70) = *1,26* . 

PS.      .

----------


## rv4lk

To UA9AM
!         SR-71   .     .
   "  ".        .          (    ,         ),         ,    ,        . -     ,             ()   -.   -   .    .
, RV4LK

----------


## Ustas

.      :       -140,     -                ?  ,       71  81,       ?
     .

----------


## rv4lk

To UA9AM
   -140,     .  ,        -,     .       ...  
 -, , ,   -140,   UA1FA.
      ,          .       ,     .     ,       ,    ,       -  , 0,5   .         .    ,     . ,      ,     ,   .          . ,        ,     ,   ,    .     "".  : ,  ,  ,  . 
  ,    ,          ,   .      .        .
, RV4LK
P.S.   :    2-3                .     ,     ,  3 .
P.P.S.   ,         ,     .

----------


## RW3ZS

*   2   81(    10-12 81   160,   10   ),    *  
1. -140  , ..      1,5  30 .

   -140,     . 

      .  ,  -                       .     
 ....
    .
     (?)      ?            .      10 ()...1000  0   160  QRM    .      - ????       -        ,  .      ,      .  -   ....           UA     .   - 140   ,      .     .    ,  .       -               ?..
    ,      -   ,       .      ,       -   ,    
   RW3ZS .

----------


## rv4lk

To RN4AJ
!       .

To RW3ZS
! ,   , ,   1 ,    ,      ,    .      .     2...3   ,     .   .   .     100...200 ,  DX-  . 
, RV4LK

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-140 (-43),    .
        .
_ .
                 -43     -        48  75  . 

-  (). 

 (- )   -   ,    . 

10...20 .  

 60...70  ( )  80...90  ( )._ 
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>  
> 
>  60...70  ( )  80...90  ( ). 
>      .
> 
> 
>    .    ?


  ,   -  .  :wink: 

  :
"      
-140  -140Ĕ. 
(, 1967 .) 
(       )
    ...
73!

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   -  .


   ,      -140   :Very Happy:

----------


## rv4lk

-140.          48 ,  ,            251 .            :
1/2 = 0,5/0,212 = 2,36.
     - :
 = 251/2,36 = 106.4   .
    :
Q = 106.4/6 = 17,72
   Q  -140    17,72,    ,  48 . ,     ,         30,         .
, RV4LK

----------


## furor

10-12  0,3-0,4
 30-40 , 40-60.

----------


## dl4tnr

81

     40-400        .

 :       .
            5-7      .

          .

----------


## furor

2- 71   -0,63. ,,   -.  ,
   -   1 . 
  ,  .
 .,      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> Furor .
>     2 -71             630 .     .            ?


 40-50 .    . 
      ,  ,   .
 15...30 .  10...20 .    .
73!

----------


## NIKKS1

,       1-1 .
       .

----------


## rv4lk

. 48 ,  251   .
, RV4LK

----------


## UY3IG

. http://cqham.ru/uu1.htm  -    . 
*******  ,     .        30 - 40 .

----------


## NIKKS1

ur3iag.
  .
        .
   .
  .  :Laughing:

----------

30            .

----------

,               ,    ,       ,      " ",   .
 100%          .

----------


## sr-71

> ...       
>  ,    ,   ?
>   ,    .    .


=
  .   ,  .
    ,     .
     10   10  (100 .).
   7 .   .. = *1,26* .

   - .
   =2 .    = 2 .
       "".

----------

> DF3NP             100  .       .


           45. (003)
   230.

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     .        30 - 40 .


,       ,   .   ,     ,       .         -       .    -35   50    1 ( ,    ).   -  ,   .  :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> 40-400        . 
> 
>  :      . 
>             5-7      . 
> 
>           .


   .    -           1 .     .     .
        .    641,        ,      ,   641    .   .

----------


## ve3kf

> .   ,


 ,   , ,   0,2 .       ..        . ,     100 -    ,     .   ,       0,2    40-50 ?   ,           ,      (         ,       ).    -     .

----------


## sr-71

> -81  27.12.2007. 6687 .     .
> 
> 
>   ,   ....200   ....


=
  "  "  
.. ",  "  ", 1984.  . 10,11,12,13 
   ,    ...
-70..............120 .
-74................9  2 .
-77..............164 .
-78..............180 .
-73..............149 .
-73..............183 .
-47..............126 .
-34................5  0 .
-34-1.............86 .
-35................9  3 .
-31................5  8  .
-35................4  8  .
____________________  ___
  -81     ?

----------


## ve3kf

> -81     ?


 ,  50  350,  80   15.

----------


## RU9CA

> 10-12  0,3-0,4
>  30-40 , 40-60.


  !  3- -50 .
, 2   6   ,    -   1.5   ,        -  .
 -     -71 (2 ):
    /  13  ,      d=1.5        .      1 .   .        400-600 .  -    .
!

----------


## RU9CA

> Serge A. Pasko
> 
> . , ,     0,01  .
> 
> 
>      ?


   -  ,  2 :
1 -   ,      . -   (  ).   ,      -    .
2 -   ""  .

      5  -5  0.047   . -              .
...       .

----------


## RU9CA

> ,   ,       .


,     *-71*.   ,    -     .
    ,      2  -71,   15  .   ....     .

----------


## RU9CA

> RU9CA
> 
> ,     -71.   ,    -     .
> 
> 
>  ,       .      ,   ,   .          .              ,       .         0,3 .        .


...    -71.
  ,    .
   ~20   ,               ,          .    ,      ,   .    .    .
 :Crazy:  
        ,   -81 -   ,    -71    (    ) -        .
     -71 ,  120   20/6    ,     ...
   -    .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   -81


   71     ?

----------


## rv4lk

To sr-71
   :
-50 - 2,5 
-13 - 6,6 
-71 - 5,5 
-80 - 18
-81 - 22 
     , 1963 .
, RV4LK

----------


## RU9CA

> ***** :    71     ?





> rv4lk :       -71 (   )    .        ,        ,      ?.....


 ***** -    ,   ???    ~ 40       - 3 .        ,    d=1.5 ,  d=1 , (       ) -     .          -        -     ?     ,             .
 ,       -    1.5   1.0 ,   ???
      (  )         ?
 -      .   ""   -  .   - ,   -    .     ,         .  
  ,  2   :
1 -       ? ...     ...
2 -    ()   ?

----------


## furor

,        "   ""....18
  UA9JFS  RZ3DK.      
    .
     . 
 100%.

----------

> 5  -5  0.047   . -              .
> 
> ...       .


    ,       ""?

----------


## NIKKS1

furor.
    .      .        .     50  1000        2.5  .
                       400.   1050   5  100     5-7         .         2000 . 
                         40  20.
     .  .
                                "    "?
C  .

----------


## rv4lk

2     26.09.05  08  04  001 "     "    30                43 + 10logP,   50  (  100000    ),    ,      .,      . 
      -140  1 ,  ,          .       28 ,  Q = 20.         1/2 = 0,5/0,212 = 2,36,     28 :
 = 2,36*20*6 =283,2   ,  
20log282.3 = 20*2.4507 = 49 .  50 ,  .        .
 ,        -140     .
, RV4LK

----------

> ,        -140     .


 ,     ,     ,       ,    . 
   -  -      10-15.  ,   -140      :  :

----------


## rv4lk

-140    .       ,   .    ,    , -81.

        1,     -43 :
1/2 = 0,536/0,092 = 5,83,      , :
 = 5,83*6*Q = 34,98*Q, 
Q  -    .
  Q = 8,    ,  
 = 34,98*8 = 279,84   ,   48,94 ,   ,     50  .
, RV4LK
P.S. ,      -140.
P.P.S.   ,    P-L .

----------


## RU9CA

> ,       ""?


       +   50 .
     (  )   ,     .          -71    2 ,   -     .
 50     ..        0.047 (  )  .       ,     . 
       -,     .    -   "".  -        .

----------


## EW1SW

*RU9CA*  :



> ,     -


 /      50   . 5 .     "",       .
..     1   ,       1  (.0,08)         .    ,   .
       ,         .

----------


## rv4lk

To UA9AM
! ,   ALPHA-91B,   -2000  P-L    .
        .    :      -140  -81.      .
, RV4LK

----------


## NIKKS1

.    .
      2- -71 .           .         ,    5 .   :Laughing:      3     .     1100   . 

  .
                    14     .    ?                      5000   -5  0.047  ? C   .

----------

> -71    2 ,   -     .


2    200,     2   200  . 


> .  -        .


   ,      ?


> 14


           .     .


> 1,2.        130 - 150  .


     .

----------

> ,     Fluke 568   .  ,      ,        .     - .     ,      .      .


    .
    "".      ,  -50  +500  ,     : 1829,00 .
http://www.aktakom.ru/kio/index.php?...rase_id=149677

----------


## RU9CA

> ....      14     .    ?


...         ???   ...   .       1.5 .     !

----------


## ve3kf

> "".      ,  -50  +500  ,     : 1829,00 .


    ,      .  Fluk    400  ,  .

----------


## RU9CA

:Smile: 
...        ,         :Smile: 
    .

----------


## NIKKS1

. 
    2-71 .
     .        50                         -  20-30         ?
   .

----------

> ...     .              .  , ..      .


A     "  "      . 
   :
1.   ?
2.      ?      ?

----------


## NIKKS1

-- ...
           ?
     2 -71       .  :Laughing:    . 
.S.     - 50  ?

----------


## NIKKS1

.   .
     ...?             10  ,  11     -100.0160 .           ...?  :Laughing:

----------

> ,DF3NP
> 
> A     "  "      . 
>    :
> 1.   ?
> 2.      ?      ?
> 
> 
>   -  .  ,  ,    "   " ,    ,    .
> ...


 , ,      ,     .
 ,          +100.  ""      .   -         ? 
            ,    ,      .        / .  
 ,                 .  -     -  . 

       .

----------


## ve3kf

> 


     !         5-8    ..   20  71 !!  :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,        ,         ,      .          :      .          .        / .              ,                 .


  .

----------


## NIKKS1

.....       .      , \    \  :Laughing:  
            1 ?
           -15-5  4700  3  20.      3-50  20    2  71     
2200  5 ???
  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>   .
> 
> 
>   -71        .      -1  ..,                ,  .           -             .   ,    ,          -  , DL2KQ,     .


  . 
   1, 7, -35      , ..          ,       - .

      ,     ,       .

  ,        . ,     ,      , ..     2-7,   -35    .
,    , ..   -  -35    - 0,8 . ,          .
      1,5 .

  3000      ,   ,        ,    ,    -35         30%   .

 ,   3000     ,       ,       ,     "".
          ,    ,        ,     .
  .

   3-50                    .
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## RU9CA

> .  ...\  ?
>    .


      ,    .    ,   L-P ,  ,   .
 ""- -   ..,         -     -    .         .
      ,    ,  -   .      ???
   1  -            .
    .   -    !
    -       -13,   -71  -13  .

----------


## CHACK

> -    .


  .       -7,        "",     .     .

----------


## DL2BDA

*    .*

 -31      -1.   -1     -31 (   1-30/, 31- 22-25),     31  -1000,   1- 250 ( ).
      .      .  ?
.
73!

----------


## NIKKS1

.         .           "   ".                 .  :Laughing:                           ?  .
  .  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NIKKS1

.

----------


## RU9CA

> ?


     -        .   .
       ,   -    :Super:

----------

> 


  :           -,                 !  :Very Happy:

----------


## NIKKS1

.           8-9        .    .   :Laughing:                    10    
   . 
                15-5  4700 3 ?

----------


## RK4CI

.          .      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> NIKKS1
> 
>             .  ...\  ?
>    .
> 
> 
>       ,    .    ,   L-P ,  ,   .
>  ""- -   ..,         -     -    .         .
>       ,    ,  -   .      ???
> ...


      2-13.

----------


## NIKKS1

.              .  1200     -16  .   .        -    .       .
    .
.

----------

,DF3NP ():
"        -1, -7, -31  -7  UK9AAN     .             ,   -   -   . 
   UK9AAN    TVI."

,  .
     ,   .    10  80  EX9A (  9. )   ,         PA.          .            TVI.
  ,   TVI     ?
.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>       2-13.
> 
> 
>           ,   .       .


?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
> ?
> 
> 
>    . -     .    1    ,         .       ,     .


ci (): 
*      ,     .*
  .  ,  . :wink: 

   2-13     10        1,    .
 10         ,     ,        .
       2,   .    .
 ARRL Handbook'.
       -35            .
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...808b6d00e0be30

    -13   ,    2500 ?
   -35  .
 ,    .   -13  -35.
  .
   -35 **        - -     , ..  -35     .
           8877 (    -35)          -  ** ,     , .. ,       2-13,    .

      -35:
http://www.nd2x.net/KB9DB.html
http://www.nd2x.net/kb9db-schem.html
     8877   -35,       8877,   -35  ,        .
     ,   KB9DB,      ,    -35.
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,


  5      .
      ,  , , 120       .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> BPSK, RTTY,   CQ.   ,      .      .
>            .
>    .   -


 ,      -81.    ?   Uc    ?
   ,   .
  , .     .

----------


## ve3kf

> , .     .


  ,   . 
     ,      ,  ,     , , ,      ,   .

----------

> ,   ,   ,  . 
>          . , ,     .


      . 166.
   !

----------


## RK4CI

> -35


    35      .      200    .              200   ,      10    .          ,      .                35.          200  ,   .      13          10 .        -   - 10 --    .             ,           -   .

----------


## RK4CI

.    .

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


  .    1 ,   1 ,   200      5 .       .  10   ,      ...      .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


       ?       ,           .              .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,           .              .


 http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/board...ode-manual.pdf
     100   10        5000   50 .     .           .

----------


## UT3EL

,  81     .
       ,  ,  .
 , - 300,  ,     PA    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ci
> 
>       ,           .              .
> 
> 
>  http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/board...ode-manual.pdf
>      100   10        5000   50 .     .           .


-    ,      .
.

----------


## RK4CI

> ,           ?


 "    4  50.      G3SEK.



> http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/board...ode-manual.pdf


         , ...          .

----------


## ve3kf

,     . 
http://www.ifwtech.co.uk/g3sek/board...ode-manual.pdf

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
>   ,           ?
> 
> 
>  "    4  50.      G3SEK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   G3SEK ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> G3SEK ,     .


     ,        .         ,    .        .        ,      ,  .        .

----------


## UT3EL

.

----------


## ve3kf

> 2200,


    .   2800



> .  1-3  
>  600-800


   1-3      .

----------


## Raskat

> -    
>   U., .  633,50
>  ..      ,
>       .
>        , 
>  ?     .  1-3 
>  600-800 .      
>    .
>   2-71  . , ?


...    - !  ,  !    ...

----------


## furor

To EW1MM      . U.,    
  .    EW1BA, 
 , .     -
    80-100  , 

 .

 Raskat  ,   .   ,  -
  ,   8-10.  ..  ..

----------


## UT3EL

,      .  :Smile:  
1.	 75    270.
2.	2200     10% ,    0,7,    110. 
3.	   1  8 817  .  2SC5570 1700V, 28A    4$,       BU508, 2SC5570   8 .
,  ,       - 1-2 .    0,4-0,5
     500-700. 
  ,         .
   , -       ,

----------


## RU9CA

NIKKS1: - 


> 15-5 4700 3


 !       .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -
>     80-100  , 
> 
>  .


 ,           2-71.
     ,      !




> ew1mm Gary
> 
> ,    2-71,         2619 + 69:
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...=asc&&start=15 
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...=asc&&start=30
> 
>   !
> 
> 
>    ,     619  .    -   .


   -81  -71 .
 -71    ,      ,     .

 2-71   633   2619,  69    .
*641*     -81,  633,      2-81,    641    2-71.
. .    :
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...sc&&start=1335 





> ,      .  
> 1.	 75    270.


             . .

[quote="furor"]


> 3.	   1  8 817  .  2SC5570 1700V, 28A    4$,       BU508, 2SC5570   8 .


     ,     .
73!

----------

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=135

----------


## RU9CA

Kuwalda, !   -           ,     50 .

----------


## ve3kf

> 2. 2200     10% ,    0,7,    110. 
> 3.    1  8 817  .


 ,   2200  (2000   )     800  -     .       ,  .    .        2600-2800.

----------

> walda, !   -           ,     50 .


    ,  -        ,   .           (     )               ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .             .   -  . .      -   ,  3-  -  ,  4- -   .   ,     ,      .    .


    -50 -    / -140,     ,   .
 -43   , ,   ,    -50,     ,     .
73!

----------


## ve3kf

> ,      -


     ,        ,  ,    10  .  ,  10  - ,   9  - .          ?        .

----------


## ve3kf

> .


 ?    .  +800     ?         -    .       .     ,     .

----------


## UT3EL

,   ,    103( ),        .

----------


## UT3EL

,    .     . ..      , -   .     .        (    )    .     -34(      )   ,   -81.    ,    ,  , ,   . 
 , ,     ,   10$,    12$    ( ,  80 ).   ,       .

----------


## UT3EL

-,  75  2  1(  ) ,    .    1.

----------


## UT3EL

,      .   15.
  ,   ,    - 120. ,    .   .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    .     . ..      , -   .


  ,      ,  . .    .        200        :Crazy:      .   :Smile:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> UT3EL
> 
> ,    .     . ..      , -   .
> 
> 
>   ,      ,  . .    .        200            .


     ?  :wink: 

.
          , 52   .
   ?

----------


## UT3EL

.      ,        -   ,    . 200$    ,   , , 34$,  80.   .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .      ,        -   ,    . 200$    ,   , , 34$,  80.   .


        -81 ( 80.)    28$.

----------


## UT3EL

,     (10. )   ,    ,     (     ). -81  .     .

----------


## UT3EL

,   ,

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,   .


.    .   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UT3EL

-  ,    ,     -   :Very Happy:

----------



----------


## /UA9LT

,   :
     -140.    (   ..).          ?       ( )  ?

----------


## RU9CA

Kuwalda -  ! 
 :     !!!   !!! ,     -      .
       ???        ???

----------


## ve3kf

-       ,    ,    .      .      ,    ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> . -      .


      .  ,       .   ...

----------


## ve3kf

> ?       ( )  ?


,       ,   .           ,     ,         ..     .

----------


## RU9CA

Kuwalda:      UA4FFF   . 
 .
_1.              ?_ 
  - .          .        ,   .
_2.                ?_
      -71 -  . 
  ,      ,      ,   .
       -  ?    -   ,   -   ,     -           -       .
  -  ,    .
_3.  2          ?_ 
 .      -71   -      0.9 .      ,       20  30    :Smile:       .
_4.  .    0.7  (     )     ?_ 
   UA4FFF,     .

 ci:



> .  ,       .   ...


 .     -      .
     -           ,    ,  -  .   -         !

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  /UA9LT
> 
> ...


 .     -140   .

----------

> .  ,       .   ...


     !      ,         .     .


> :          ?


        .


> -      ,      R  R.


         .-    ,      ,  -   ,     ,  - -   ,      .     ?  :Laughing:     .  :Very Happy:

----------


## rv4lk

To Kuwalda
,       .

   ,     ,     ϖ.

           .        -74    1.    2100 ,         0,5 ,   R  50 .   -, . .1,        Q,  12,  : 1 = 83 , L = 6,68 , 2 = 469 ,     0,3 ,      300 .       (η-)  0,952.
    : 
ξ = [   (2 +  1050) ] / 	(1)
        ,    
   2       .    
: 
ξ  = [2100  (300 + 30)] / 2100 = 0,836	 
      :
   	I m = Iao / α,		(2)
  α        ,     120,      1,   0,406.
Im  = 0,5 / 0,406 = 1,23 
        , I = 0,3 ,   k,    .
k = I/ I m	(3)
k  = 0,3/1,23 = 0,243
   α:
α1 =   α + 0,88  k2	(4)
α1  = 0,406 + 0,88  0,2432 = 0,458
     :
Im1  = Iao/ α1		(5)
Im1  = 0,5 / 0,458 = 1,09 

I1 =  I m α1		(6)
  α1         ,  0,536.
	I1 = 1,09  0,536 = 0,585 
      ,    1
	U = ξ 	(7)
	U = 0,836 2100 = 1756 
        :
	R = U / I1		(8)
	R = 1756 / 0,585 = 3000 
  ,       :
	 = 0,5  I1  U		(9)
	 = 0,5  0,585  1756 = 513,6 ,
,  = U*Ua /( 2  R)
	 = 1756*1756 / (2 3000) = 513,9 .	(10)                                                                                   
          .

	XL = 2  π f  L	(11)
 π =3,1416, 
f   , ,
L   , .
	:
	XL = 23,14167,05 6,68 = 295,9 
    1:
	1 = 159,2103 / fC	(12)
  -   , 
	1 = 159,2103 / 7,0583 = 272,1 
     2:
	2 = 159,2103 / 7,05469 = 48,15 
     :
	 =  2 / (1 +2)	(13)
	 = 469 / (83 + 469) = 0,8496
   :
	UL = Ua/	(14)
	UL = 1756 / 0,8496 = 2067 
       2.
	Uc2 = Uc1  √ (R  η- / R)             (15)
	Uc2 = 1756  √ (50  0,952 / 3000) = 221,2 

 	UL = UC1 + Uc2	(16)
 	UL = 1756 + 221,2 = 1977 
     UL :
 	∆UL = (2067  1977) 100 / 2067 = 4,35%,  .
	       ,    -.
  	 ,    1 :
  	1 = U1*Uc1 / (2  1)	(17)
  	1 = 1756*1756 / (2 272,1) = 5666,2 
  	2 = Uc2*Uc2 / (2  2)	(18)
 	2 = 221,2*221.2 / (2  48,15) = 508,1  
    	Ic1 = 2  1 / U1	(19)
	Ic1 =  2 5666,2 / 1756 = 6,4535 
  	Ic2 = 2  2 / Uc2	(20)
  	Ic2 = 2  508,1 / 221,2 = 4,594 
	:    Ic1 = U1 /  1	(21)
	Ic1 = 1756 / 272,1 = 6,4535 
   	Ic2 = Uc2 / 2	(22)
 	Ic2 = 221,2 / 48,15 = 4,594 .  .

 	 = (1 + 2) / Q	(23)
 	 = (5666,2 + 508,1)/12 = 6174,3 / 12 = 514,5 
	 = Uc2*Uc2 /( 2*R  η-) 	(24)      
	 = 221,2*221.2 / 2*50 0,952  = 513,96 
	  ,   ,     1       Q,    2     ,    2    .             .
	         .

      :
 	IL = I1  Q	(25)
	IL = 0,58512 = 7,02 
     :
	IL = √ (Ic22 + Uc2 / R)		(26)
	IL = √ (4,5942 + 221,2 / 50) = 6,38  
   :
	IL = Uc2 √ [(1/R)2 + (1/ 2)2] 	(27)
	IL = 221,2√ [(1/50)2 + (1/ 48,15)2] = 6,39  
         :
	∆IL = (7,02  6,38)100 / 7,02 = 9,1%,     .
	                     .
    ,       :                                                                                       
	L =  IL*IL  XL / 2	(28)                                       
	L = 6,39*6.39 295,9 / 2 = 6041 
	               ,         .
    	1 + 2 = L	(29)
   	5666,2 + 508,1 = 6174,3 ,    6041,  :
   	(6174,3  6041)  100 / 6174,3 = 2,1%.
	       ,         ,            .
, RV4LK

----------


## NIKKS1

... ...

----------


## rv4lk

To ark4819
-        0,8...0,9.
, RV4LK

----------


## NIKKS1

.
  .       -71
28-30     ?   1300 .     1000      .  800      201   ?    3       .             ,            -.
   .

----------


## Alex UT4EK

To UT3EL



> 3.    1  8 817  .  2SC5570 1700V, 28A   4$,       BU508, 2SC5570   8 .


        .   ?

----------

> -


       ,      -     (RV4LK      :Very Happy:  ),          ,   ,    ,    .    .    .


> To Kuwalda
> 
> ,       .


         -     .   :    ,    ,  .  :Crying or Very sad: 
 :Very Happy:   ,     ,  ,           UA4FFF     .   ,        :Very Happy:  .
    !

----------


## sr-71

> ..-  .....     R  R.


=
.    ** .

 Z.
-  Z  R' (   ).
   -,  R'  R = Roe.

PS.
*to kuwalda*
     ( TX).

1.      .
2.       .
3.         (-).
4. -    .
5.    .
6.    .
7.   .
 ......

     ,
 ...    ,   ...
     ,      ...

     ,   ,
  .

_________________
50  100

----------

sr-71   3  .    2   .

----------

--.
            .
     .    .

----------

> ......                          ?  .
>   . 
> 
>     .
>           ""       ,       ,         ,  .
>  ,       -         .        -     ,     ...       .
>   -             -        -    .


!
,    ,        , ..      , -   ... 
 ,   ""  "" ,    , ..        . 
   ,     ,       .      ,      .     "  "?
""   .. "  "      .

----------


## HFuser

> .       7  40    2 -71 250 ,  70   350 .    1300    1250 .    250      3          1.2        25 - 30       2,5   120   .
>          .     ?  ,   ?





> ,          -.


  , -.   ,        .
            ,     ,        ,      .     ,   ,  .    . :   ?    ,  -  ,   ,  ..   ""?        .  ,    . 71 -    !

----------


## UT3EL

> To UT3EL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				3.    1  8 817  .  2SC5570 1700V, 28A   4$,       BU508, 2SC5570   8 .
> 			
> 		
> ...


    907040. ,  .

----------


## HFuser

> - ?   .


    . :lol: 
    .

----------


## RU9CA

.. - !      (   :Smile:  )   ,  L-P .

----------

> !    ! 
>   !
>       ,   1- ,


,   -                    .  



> .. - !      ( )   ,  L-P .


   ,   ,  .      ? ...



> -    ,     . 
>  , ,    .     .


   ,      "" (. RU9CA),  ,         ...

----------


## NIKKS1

.
           .      .
  -1  .      -71        -16        6.       3  .   :Laughing:   3  3.5 7  14  1250  ,       200    30.         .             .      1:4         -13 .            14  -1.2  7  -1.8  3-2.2     .       LY3CU        7-   .          ,   UA1FA        .
   .     -       -140   90,7  22   120             50   7 .             -15   20  200   20     ,  3.5      40  ,  7   14        .     90.7 ,         .
  .  :Laughing:

----------


## NIKKS1

"  ,"  .                   
 :Laughing:   :!:  
 .

----------


## HFuser

> ,     "  " ,   "" ?


,       . , ,   ,      ,   .              , ..    .     -        (- )   .

----------


## NIKKS1

"".     .       . . 
        ...  :Laughing:

----------


## RK4CI

> 


   ?            .       ,        .     ,     , , ,              .     .

----------


## HFuser

> ?


TO RK4CI

 ,  -,     .      ,     .  -     ,    ,   .       .
       , ,   ,  ,        .   ,       ,      ,   .    ,  .   ,    .  -  .

----------


## HFuser

> "   "    ( )     -  .       -50 ""  80   ,    ,  ,  ,      ...


     ,             ,      . , UA1DZ,     ,  ,   ...               ,      .        .   -  ,   ,      . -,    ,      .

----------


## HFuser

> .     .


,     ,     .




> .


   ,       ,       .




> , ,               ?


  -
      -.         ?  , .           - .                -   .     ,   .   ,        .
    ,         . .

----------

> ,         .


   !           RV4LK.   :Very Happy:    .

----------


## RV3BY Victor

> -


     .    .   "",      .  ,    , ,   ,      ,  -    .
""  ,   .  50      ""     :Very Happy:

----------


## HFuser

,     RV4LK (,      !))  ,    -   ,   ,    .           ,             .        ,      ,      ,   ,       .         -    -   .      ,     , "" -.
       ,            ,  ?

----------


## CHACK

"" .
        ?   .  :Very Happy:

----------


## RU9CA

> "" .
>         ?   .


    ???
  . :
1 -      ,      ,           ()         .
2 -     .      - RV4LK      .
3 -       :Smile:   -    ,      :Smile:

----------


## HFuser

> "" . 
>         ?   .


 , ,      . ,    ,    .        :      .       ?




> -   ,      . 
>     .


   ?   ?      ,     +300     ,        ,   ,      .      .            .
     :    ,      .    ,     ,            .
 ,       :       ...   ,      ,      . 
""  .  .

----------

> !
>       ,


    : " - !     !"    :Laughing:  
      ,  ,        , , ,   ..,           ...
, ,       .
     ,         :



> !    !     !


      ""  DF3NP.      ,     .
            .      ,               "  " ,     ,  ,         . ..,             ,         , ..         .
   ,      ""      .
  -  :   ,     ,      ""   :Laughing:  
,   ,  .

----------

> 1 .      .
>     .  .        . -    .       .   -   .  -       .  .
>    .


...   :Smile:  
UW3DI-2,   -19.
 (   )      .
     -  ...       :Evil or Very Mad:  ...,         .

----------

-83 ?
     - ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

"-"    (  )  / -140,  1    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .  -.   .
>       .


 10         UU2JM,  ,         2-  10  .
     2-  ,     .
  ,  ,    ,   ?
  ?
73!

----------

> .  -.   .
>       .
> 
> 
>  10         UU2JM,  ,         2-  10  .
>      2-  ,     .
>   ,  ,    ,   ?
>   ?
> 73!


  !
,      ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*  :
,      ?* 
!    -     ,  .
   ,   .
.
73!

----------

ew1mm      .?
 ( )  .  .    -83  ?.

----------

To ur3iaq    .    .        70 .
     .

----------

.   . .

----------


## nomade

> !!!    !!!


 .     .

  *****     .
 .   .
  ,    *****      .

----------

(  ). 
         .       .         .  -       .
      .          .     .      .      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm      ?


   .        ?
73!

----------


## ve3kf

,,,, 



> .


  :Crazy:

----------

Ci       4 -811

----------


## ve3kf

> .


     .   .

----------


## ve3kf

> (   -811    ),     -         ....


 , 100% 
    ,  811 -      .    ,        .

----------

.  .  300 . .

----------

CHACK          .     . -  .      4--811.     . (      )    16            .       .       .        .           (   50.)     .          .           .   .             10.      .            .            .     .     .     .    .      .

----------


## ve3kf

> 10.


        -    811  ,        ?        81? ,     ?     ?   :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

572

----------


## ve3kf

> " 572"   572B. 
>    .   ""     .


,   .  ,        30 ?
   572 , 
http://www.classiccmp.org/rtellason/tubedata/572B.pdf
,  572 -    572

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  ,  ....


?  8O       ,    ,        ,     .   ,      ,       RF(radio frequency)   .    ,    ,     .
   . ,       -   - , .      572  572 .      - 30 .

----------

*****   .  .

----------


## RU9CA

,       -   ?

----------


## RU9CA

...   -     ...
              -  -, ..   .  ,   28-21  (     ) -   .
   -   ,  ... 
        -    - ,      -   .  -13.   ...
 -        ,     ?

----------


## RU9CA

-   .    ""     .
   40-80     .
  28  -  .
       -          ,   -       ...   28        -  1 = 15 ,   = 15  -      5050% -   ,    -   .
(.. - 1  )
   0.7  -      .
  -   .
  ,     .
     -13.
  28 .
-13   ,     .
      28 ,     -      .
  ,         ,   L-P, (  8),                     .
   ,        ,    -   - .
    ,             :(
 -     -   . 
  -   .

----------


## RU9CA

-   .   .
    -       .       -     .
   -       ,    ,   ,       -      .       .   ""  -    .
      -      ,            6-7 .
   ,       .  .
..      :    IC-756 -       -       .
  ,   ,      ,   13.6 v         -        .
              .
   .
 -  -  ""    .

----------


## NIKKS1

.
        2 -71.        2.0      .      - .             - 1:9      ,    1.2 -1.5    3.5 7 14    .          ?   .  :Laughing:

----------


## ex8ai

34 ,     2800 .   2000??

----------


## R9LZ

> 2800


...   2500.   "",   .
     3000. 
     ,    ...

----------


## RU9CA

> ...        2 -71. .......        ?   .


,  : http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=19380&start=30
  18   .
 ...     :Smile:

----------


## DL2BDA

> 2.0      .


  ,   ,     .       ,       .   ...      .        ,   ,   ,      ,       .       ..           .
73!

----------


## US5EQ

YL2QQ,  645  636.       (  60220).       700   400.   1000.      24.     . BU508  C4123.
  ?

----------


## UA6AP

*  PA   *    150 ,     .    *  PA    #2*,    . 

  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=11327

----------

